# 2014 Christian Random Thoughts -- Don't Lose Hope



## Shimmie

_"You must hold on, so you can do what God wants and receive what he has promised._

_For in a very short time, “The One who is coming will come and will not be delayed. _

_Those who are right with me will live by faith._

_But if they turn back with fear, I will not be pleased with them.” _

_But we are not those who turn back and are lost. We are people who have faith and are saved."_

_Hebrews 10:36-39 NCV_​ 


​


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The same to you love!


----------



## Divine.

I'm so thankful to see another year! Last year was a year of resetting. Resetting my mind, body, and spirit. This year, I pray that it will be nothing short of fruitful. I am so ready to be used by God! He has perfectly molded me into His image not only on the outside, but on the inside as well.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## stephluv

This year will be such a spiritual awakening Can't wait for the shift and the growth


----------



## LiftedUp

A leader at my church shared this with me today and I wanted to share this with others 



> Today, God, it is well with my soul.
> 
> 
> When you look at your life, career, job or family life, what do you say? Do you praise God? Do you blame the devil? A good attitude towards God makes Him move on your behalf. Just sit down and say, Today, God, it is well with my soul; I am thankful I had a peaceful sleep, I am thankful I am alive with possibilities, I am thankful I have a roof over me, I am thankful I have a job, I am thankful that I have Family and Friends. Above all, I am thankful that I have the Lord Jesus Christ on my side. Be blessed and don't be envious or shocked when others are prospering, because you don't know what they have been through to get there (tests, trials and tribulations), so thank God for what you have.


----------



## LucieLoo12

*This is the word of the LORD unto Zerubbabel, saying, Not by might, nor by power, but by my spirit, saith the LORD of hosts. *(Zech 4:6_

In 2013, I became intimate with this scripture and learned what it truly means.

But God.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> _"You must hold on, so you can do what God wants and receive what he has promised._
> 
> _For in a very short time, “The One who is coming will come and will not be delayed. _
> 
> _Those who are right with me will live by faith._
> 
> _But if they turn back with fear, I will not be pleased with them.” _
> 
> _But we are not those who turn back and are lost. We are people who have faith and are saved."_
> 
> _Hebrews 10:36-39 NCV_​
> 
> 
> ​



Amen...right on time!


----------



## Laela

wow... Thank you LiftedUp for sharing such timely words...a Spirit of Praise indeed. 
 I almost did some cartwheels..  





LiftedUp said:


> A leader at my church shared this with me today and I wanted to share this with others


----------



## felic1

Happy New Year to everyone! I had a great year walking with the Lord and will be continuing watching his moves this year!! Be blessed!


----------



## sounbeweavable

I randomly decided to read the book of Ruth tonight. Definitely re emphasized the importance of humility in a woman and kindness in a man within a relationship. 

I'm challenging myself to read some of the shorter books in one sitting and hopefully read a good chunk of the Bible this year. Hopefully I'll stick with it and retain what I learn.


----------



## LiftedUp

What do you think about this New Year message:



> A special Happy New Year to Everyone. As we embark on this new journey, be reminded that during this year of "God's FAVOR for my PERFECTION": 2014 (14: 1+4= 5=Favour| 2014: 2+0+1+4=7=Perfection) that Your set time for FAVOR has come... The LORD will PERFECT that which concern you (Psalm102:13; 138:8). Season Greeting and HAPPY NEW YEARS!



Does it involve numerology etc.  I'm feeling conflicted and need some insight.


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> What do you think about this New Year message:
> 
> Does it involve numerology etc. I'm feeling conflicted and need some insight.


 
LiftedUp...   Hi, thanks for sharing this.  

To answer your question, the source will help. Where did this come from? Was there more to the message as well?  

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi, I'm trying to protect my mind this year lol so I figured that the RT thread would be the best place for my questions.

I got it from this church's facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miracle-Ministries-International/560307497357617 

This is his website: http://www.miracleministries.org/index.htm

He is a Caribbean pastor.

eta:  I've heard a couple of his sermons and he has never been into Numerology or anything of the sort so this side of him is new to me.


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Hi, I'm trying to protect my mind this year lol so I figured that the RT thread would be the best place for my questions.
> 
> I got it from this church's facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miracle-Ministries-International/560307497357617
> 
> This is his website: http://www.miracleministries.org/index.htm
> 
> He is a Caribbean pastor.
> 
> eta: I've heard a couple of his sermons and he has never been into Numerology or anything of the sort so this side of him is new to me.


 
Okay... I'll take some time to read where he's coming from.  

I can say this about the number system that was in your original post upwards.   

We don't need numbers for God to bless us.   We don't need a system or a method.  

We don't need the dark practices of LOA (Laws of attraction); we don't need the Universe to release what God has in store for us.   

All we need is God.  Jesus made it soooooooooooooooooo very easy for all of us.   

_"If you ask anything in my Name, I will give it to you"_

That's all!  Really that's all.   God even answers our thoughts.   He says in His Word:

_"Before you even ask, I will answer you"_ 

Jesus even said to guard our hearts and minds simply by talking to God our Father.   Jesus gave us the 'Holy Spirit' who is our Comforter and the One ... the True One who leads and guides us into ALL Truth.  

What more do we need?   Truly what more?   When we are in a relationship with the Lord, He is indeed listening and answering our prayers. 

We do not need to create vision boards, or repetitive affirmations for God to bless us.  These are acts of 'Doubt, Fear and Unbelief', that God is real all by Himself.   And we surely do not need to be and actually we have absolutely no business whatsoever joining in with the unbelievers to practice what they practice.... without God for God is not with them.

God says in Psalm 1:

_Blessed is the man (woman) who sits not in the counsel of the 'ungodly' nor stands in the way (the actions) of sinners._ 

The way of sinners is separation from God... out of 'fellowship and relationship with Him who loves and adores us so very much that He will withhold no good thing from us.   No good thing.    How dare we seek another outside of Him who loves us so.  

I've been here in this forum for a long, long time.  Too long to be honest.  Yet I have a mission, an assignment.   

I watched when that LOA thread first began back in October 2006. In the beginning, it 'appeared' okay and as if it were a good thing.   But then God opened my eyes, quick, fast and in a hurry to see that it was not of Him and how He was being used and excluded.    God does not work in witchcraft.    

Not one objective / goal of those in LOA seek a close or closer relationship with God.    It's all about self-gain.   And at anytime scriptures were used, it was exactly that, the Bible was being 'used' as a pawn, a doorrmat, not in any form of love for God or reverence of His glory.  Folks were seeking the 'universe' as their god, instead.   

Those in LOA who say that they have scriptures posted on their vision boards.... Really?    Who are they fooling?    God says, that His Word is to be in our hearts...

_"Thy Word have I hidden in my heart so that I will not sin against thee"_

When God's Word lives in our hearts, we are able to recall and pull it up at any given time. 

*We do not need a vision board to bring us closer to God.* 

No good thing .... why would any Christian seek the LOA when God, Himself has made it plain to each of us, that there is no good thing that He will withhold from us.... No good thing.   

If you notice, the LOA threads are not as 'active' (as blown up) as they used to be.   

Hmmmmmmmmmmm :scratchch:   That's because of prayer.   The effectual, fervent prayers of the saints who honor God and cherish the presence of God here on this Forum that the spirits of darkness will never own nor rule.   

I've witnessed bizarre occurrences with two former members of this forum.   The one who started the LOA here and the one who started the vision board thread.   Things that should not have happened yet it did, because they were caught up in darkness.   The devil is no one's friend; he will cut and stab you in the back no matter how much glory one may give him. 

The point of all of this is simple:

God is our All in All and nothing and no one can give us what He has promised.  

In Jesus' Name, 
Amen and Amen


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keep warm....baby its cold outside!  



​


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The Attitude of Christ


Philippians 2:7  KJV


5Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus: 6Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God: 7But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men: 8And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross. 


Now ESV

5In your relationships with one another, have the same mindset as Christ Jesus:


6Who, being in very nature of God,

did not consider equality with God something to be used to his own advantage;

7rather, he made himself nothing

by taking the very nature of a servant,

being made in human likeness.

8And being found in appearance as a man,

he humbled himself

by becoming obedient to death—

even death on a cross!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Keep warm....baby its cold outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
I  this picture.  It's so cozy.


----------



## LoveisYou

I can't get down with the vision board movement, a close friend of mine is creating one, and I want to tell her not to...I may just cut, paste, and email some information from this thread


----------



## LoveisYou

What a word!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgkX-0Yt18


----------



## JaneBond007

Hosea 13:4

4 Yet I am the Lord your God from [the time you became a nation in] the land of Egypt, and you shall know or recognize no God but Me, for there is no Savior besides Me.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do not dwell in that which you know not.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The Attitude of Christ
> 
> 
> Philippians 2:7 KJV
> 
> 
> 5Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus: 6Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God: 7But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men: 8And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.
> 
> 
> Now ESV
> 
> 5In your relationships with one another, have the same mindset as Christ Jesus:
> 
> 
> 6Who, being in very nature of God,
> 
> did not consider equality with God something to be used to his own advantage;
> 
> 7rather, he made himself nothing
> 
> by taking the very nature of a servant,
> 
> being made in human likeness.
> 
> 8And being found in appearance as a man,
> 
> he humbled himself
> 
> by becoming obedient to death—
> 
> even death on a cross!


 
Amen, Amen, and Amen!!!

_And He gives grace to the humble James 4:6_


----------



## Highly Favored8

JaneBond007 said:


> Hosea 13:4
> 
> 4 Yet I am the Lord your God from [the time you became a nation in] the land of Egypt, and you shall know or recognize no God but Me, for there is no Savior besides Me.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do not dwell in that which you know not.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...hkMBZy-tn-tAnVt4tI4yNrrw&ust=1389373479682087



Amen and Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Love your Siggy JB


----------



## Supergirl




----------



## PinkPebbles

Supergirl said:


>


 
Supergirl I like this!!!


----------



## Laela

*A Day of Reflection: *Four years ago today marks the earthquake in Haiti. We'll continue to keep the people of Haiti; all those who are aiding in the restoration of this nation; and everyone who is donating their money to help, in prayer. Lots have been done and more needs to be done. God bless you all...

#GodBlessHaiti 




----------------------------

PORT-AU-PRINCE, Haiti (AP) — Haitians are pausing to remember the tens of thousands of people who died in the catastrophic earthquake that struck four years ago.

The government of President Michel Martelly issued a decree declaring Sunday a day of remembrance and reflection. The Haitian flag is being flown at half-staff, and clubs are to remain closed.

Haiti's radio and television stations have been encouraged to schedule programs and music for the occasion in honor of the victims.

The 7.0-magnitude earthquake struck outside Haiti's capital on Jan. 12, 2010, and thousands of buildings toppled in Port-au-Prince and surrounding cities.

Officials say more than 300,000 died, but no one knows for certain how many people lost their lives.

*The quake left 1.5 million people living in tent camps. That number has fallen to 146,000.*


----------



## sweetvi

thanks Laela


----------



## Maracujá

I have a question: why is it that there's no mention of hours, minutes or seconds in the Bible? I'm almost through with reading the Old Testament and there's not one mention of that. Absolutely none. They only speak of days and years...is it something the modern world invented which would explain why we're always in such a hurry with every.single.thing?


----------



## Sosa

Maracujá said:


> I have a question: why is it that there's no mention of hours, minutes or seconds in the Bible? I'm almost through with reading the Old Testament and there's not one mention of that. Absolutely none. They only speak of days and years...is it something the modern world invented which would explain why we're always in such a hurry with every.single.thing?



I think there is a lot of mention of hour in the New Testament. The first hour, the 12th hour etc. I never noticed  that there was no mention of that in the Old Testament.  Interesting.


----------



## gn1g

*My* random thought or random vent:

Oprah and her spirituality, watched some of her show yesterday in which the guest were expressing who God is and what the soul is etc, all of them expressed God as Love, that's true and how he is kind etc however none of them spoke about God being the God of judgement.  

so out of balance.


----------



## JaneBond007

*Isaiah 40:29*

29 He gives strength to the weary
    and increases the power of the weak.


*I Corinthians 12*

21 The eye cannot say to the hand, “I don’t need you!” And the head cannot say to the feet, “I don’t need you!” 22 On the contrary, those parts of the body that seem to be weaker are indispensable, 23 and the parts that we think are less honorable we treat with special honor. And the parts that are unpresentable are treated with special modesty, 24 while our presentable parts need no special treatment. But God has put the body together, giving greater honor to the parts that lacked it, 25 so that there should be no division in the body, but that its parts should have equal concern for each other. 26 If one part suffers, every part suffers with it; if one part is honored, every part rejoices with it.

*1 Peter 5:8*

8 Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.


----------



## Laela

YVW, sis..and how time flies... 4 years already! God bless...




sweetvi said:


> thanks Laela


----------



## Laela

Was talking with moms today ...she watches Zac Poonen live at times and I missed it yesterday. This man is so humble, he gets up from the congregation to the pulpit to preach, then goes back down to his seat when he's done preaching.  I've had my fill of preachers with gimmicks and antics.. the unadulterated Word of God is all that's needed.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> *A Day of Reflection: *Four years ago today marks the earthquake in Haiti. We'll continue to keep the people of Haiti; all those who are aiding in the restoration of this nation; and everyone who is donating their money to help, in prayer. Lots have been done and more needs to be done. God bless you all...
> 
> #GodBlessHaiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> PORT-AU-PRINCE, Haiti (AP) — Haitians are pausing to remember the tens of thousands of people who died in the catastrophic earthquake that struck four years ago.
> 
> The government of President Michel Martelly issued a decree declaring Sunday a day of remembrance and reflection. The Haitian flag is being flown at half-staff, and clubs are to remain closed.
> 
> Haiti's radio and television stations have been encouraged to schedule programs and music for the occasion in honor of the victims.
> 
> The 7.0-magnitude earthquake struck outside Haiti's capital on Jan. 12, 2010, and thousands of buildings toppled in Port-au-Prince and surrounding cities.
> 
> Officials say more than 300,000 died, but no one knows for certain how many people lost their lives.
> 
> *The quake left 1.5 million people living in tent camps. That number has fallen to 146,000.*


 
Laela thank you for sharing. Jentezen Franklin's ministry is helping the Haitians build their own Marketplace. More households will soon be able to generate their own income.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Sometimes when we are faced with certain situations that we are not sure of, it would be best if we ask known trusted persons who are of like mind and couple that with prayer, or simply seek God directly (he does speak to us, but rarely do we listen).  Otherwise you are going to have countless folk weighing in on something that should have never been presented to the 'world'.  



This is not directed at anyone in particular it's just an observation on my part.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I noticed in that OT thread lots of people were saying since they have left religion how free they are...I find that we want to do what WE want to do, what is right in our own eyes, we don't want to be held accountable for anything and we certainly don't want to be told what to do.


True freedom can not be found without God and we certainly can not alienate ourselves from the church, if we do we are in error.  

A sure way to find out if you are in the right church, is check it against what the word says and then check yourself to make sure that you are also lining up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I noticed in that OT thread lots of people were saying since they have left religion how free they are...I find that we want to do what WE want to do, what is right in our own eyes, we don't want to be held accountable for anything and we certainly don't want to be told what to do.
> 
> True freedom can not be found without God and we certainly can not alienate ourselves from the church, if we do we are in error.
> 
> A sure way to find out if you are in the right church, is check it against what the word says and then check yourself to make sure that you are also lining up.


 Sis...I love God's Word and I trust it completely.  Its so sad to know that there may be people who we interact with that may never know God's love and the freedom (true freedom) in our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.

The following scriptures help us to remember what is about to take place...even what WE are witnessing now, right before our very eyes.  It's almost frightening to see this coming to pass.....

*I John 2  NLT
*
My dear children, I am writing this to you so that you will not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate who pleads our case before the Father. He is Jesus Christ, the one who is truly righteous. 2 He himself is the sacrifice that atones for our sins—and not only our sins but the sins of all the world.

3 And we can be sure that we know him if we obey his commandments. 4 If someone claims, “I know God,” but doesn’t obey God’s commandments, that person is a liar and is not living in the truth. 5 But those who obey God’s word truly show how completely they love him. That is how we know we are living in him. 6 Those who say they live in God should live their lives as Jesus did.

*A New Commandment*
7 Dear friends, I am not writing a new commandment for you; rather it is an old one you have had from the very beginning. This old commandment—to love one another—is the same message you heard before. 8 Yet it is also new. Jesus lived the truth of this commandment, and you also are living it. For the darkness is disappearing, and the true light is already shining.

9 *If anyone claims, “I am living in the light,” but hates a Christian brother or sister,[a] that person is still living in darkness.* 10 Anyone who loves another brother or sister* is living in the light and does not cause others to stumble. 11 But anyone who hates another brother or sister is still living and walking in darkness. Such a person does not know the way to go, having been blinded by the darkness.

12 I am writing to you who are God’s children
    because your sins have been forgiven through Jesus.[c]
13 I am writing to you who are mature in the faith[d]
    because you know Christ, who existed from the beginning.
I am writing to you who are young in the faith
    because you have won your battle with the evil one.
14 I have written to you who are God’s children
    because you know the Father.
I have written to you who are mature in the faith
    because you know Christ, who existed from the beginning.
I have written to you who are young in the faith
    because you are strong.
God’s word lives in your hearts,
    and you have won your battle with the evil one.

Do Not Love This World
15 Do not love this world nor the things it offers you, for when you love the world, you do not have the love of the Father in you. 16 For the world offers only a craving for physical pleasure, a craving for everything we see, and pride in our achievements and possessions. These are not from the Father, but are from this world. 17 And this world is fading away, along with everything that people crave. But anyone who does what pleases God will live forever.

Warning about Antichrists
18 Dear children, the last hour is here. You have heard that the Antichrist is coming, and already many such antichrists have appeared. From this we know that the last hour has come. 19 These people left our churches, but they never really belonged with us; otherwise they would have stayed with us. When they left, it proved that they did not belong with us.

20 But you are not like that, for the Holy One has given you his Spirit, and all of you know the truth. 21 So I am writing to you not because you don’t know the truth but because you know the difference between truth and lies. 22 And who is a liar? Anyone who says that Jesus is not the Christ.  Anyone who denies the Father and the Son is an antichrist.  23 Anyone who denies the Son doesn’t have the Father, either. But anyone who acknowledges the Son has the Father also.

24 So you must remain faithful to what you have been taught from the beginning. If you do, you will remain in fellowship with the Son and with the Father. 25 And in this fellowship we enjoy the eternal life he promised us.

26 I am writing these things to warn you about those who want to lead you astray. 27 But you have received the Holy Spirit,[h] and he lives within you, so you don’t need anyone to teach you what is true. For the Spirit teaches you everything you need to know, and what he teaches is true—it is not a lie. So just as he has taught you, remain in fellowship with Christ.

Living as Children of God
28 And now, dear children, remain in fellowship with Christ so that when he returns, you will be full of courage and not shrink back from him in shame.

29 Since we know that Christ is righteous, we also know that all who do what is right are God’s children.*


----------



## Laela

Hi Pinkpebbles.. the bolded is really good to hear! 




PinkPebbles said:


> Laela thank you for sharing. Jentezen Franklin's ministry is helping the Haitians build their own Marketplace. *More households will soon be able to generate their own income.*


----------



## Divine.

Random thought: 
I spend so much time encouraging others that I'm finding it hard to keep myself encouraged. Idk  what happened between January 1st and now, but this year has started off extremely rocky. It's so hard to remain positive when other people around you are getting the blessings you asked for months ago.   

I asked God to use me and that I wanted more of him...had no idea I would be stepping into a wilderness period. At this rate, I know my testimony is going to be nothing short of miracles. I just hope I make it to my Promised Land in one piece!  

The Holy Spirit is telling me to hold on for a bit longer though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Experiencing God: Day By Day (Daily Devotional) God's Eternal Perspective

Daily Devotional for Thursday, January 16th, 2014*

*I will make you a great nation; I will bless you And make your name great; And you shall be a blessing. Genesis 12:2
*
Big assignments require big characters. God will give you a responsibility in proportion to the size of your character. In Bible times, a person’s name represented his character; to know someone’s name was to know what the person was like. That’s why God changed the name of some when He transformed their character. For example, the Lord wanted to bless all the nations of the earth through Abram, yet Abram’s character was too weak for such a great task. God said He would make Abram’s name great so that He could make him a blessing to future generations. Then over the next twenty-five years, God developed Abraham’s character to match the name He had given him. 

God sees your life from His eternal perspective. He will take whatever time is necessary to grow your character to match His assignment for you. If you have not received a divine commission lately, it may be that your character needs maturing. Are you impatient to begin your work before God has refined your character? A small character will fail in a large responsibility every time. Don’t be too hasty to get to the work. 

Character-building can be long and painful. It took twenty-five years before God entrusted Abraham with his first son and set in motion the establishment of the nation of Israel. Yet God was true to His word, and thousands of years later people continue to be blessed by the account of Abraham’s life and by his descendant, Jesus. 

How is God building your character? Do you sense He has a task for you that will require a far greater man or woman than you presently are? Will you yield to God as He works in your life to prepare you for your next assignment?


----------



## JaneBond007

Yep, in fact, I'm frightened by the task.  There's simply nothing I can do about what is ahead except to trust in the L-rd, even when things don't look like they should.  I'm very afraid and unsure except that, I know it's there so what can I do about it?  Nothing but remain still.  Sux.  Eh, I guess it's life.  May the L-rd grant me the courage and grace to go through that door.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Experiencing God - When God Speaks, It Is So*

_*"So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth; It shall not return to Me void, But it shall accomplish what I please, And it shall prosper in the thing for which I sent it." Isaiah 55:11*_

When God speaks, nothing remains the same. At the beginning of time, God spoke, and a universe was created out of nothing. God followed a pattern when He created the earth: He spoke; it was so; it was good (Gen. 1:3-4). This pattern continued throughout the Bible. Whenever God revealed His plans, things happened just as He said, and God considered the result “good” (Phil. 2:13). God doesn’t make suggestions. He speaks with the full determination to see that what He has said will come to fruition. 

Whenever Jesus spoke, what He said came to pass. Lepers found that a word from Jesus meant healing (Luke 5:13; 17:14). The blind man discovered that a word from Jesus meant sight (Luke 18:42). Through a barren fig tree the disciples saw that a curse from Jesus meant destruction (Mark 11:20). The sinner experienced forgiveness through a word from Jesus (John 8:11). How many attempts did it take Jesus to raise Lazarus from the dead? Only one (John 11:43). There was never a time that Jesus spoke that what He said did not happen. 

What happens when Jesus speaks to you? Have you been reading the words of Jesus in your Bible without experiencing His word that transforms everything around you? Jesus condemned the Pharisees because they assumed that knowledge of the written Scriptures would give them life. They were satisfied with having the words instead of experiencing the person who spoke the words (John 5:39). 

How powerful a word from God is to your life! As you read your Bible and pray, listen to what God has to say to you about His will for your life.


----------



## sweetvi

Ephesians 5:8- 14

For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light 9 (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness, righteousness and truth) 10 and find out what pleases the Lord. 11 Have nothing to do with the fruitless deeds of darkness, but rather expose them. 12 It is shameful even to mention what the disobedient do in secret. 13 But everything exposed by the light becomes visible—and everything that is illuminated becomes a light. 14 This is why it is said:


“Wake up, sleeper,
rise from the dead,
and Christ will shine on you."


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Bye ladies!!!



*Experiencing God: Day By Day (Daily Devotional)
Royal Priests*

_*"But you are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light." 1 Peter 2:9
*_
If you are a Christian, you are a priest, chosen by God. As a member of the royal priesthood you have constant access to the King. If there is ever a need in your life, you don’t have to find an intermediary or enlist another priest in order to gain a hearing from the King. Your position as a royal priest allows you direct access. This privilege describes your position as a priest. However, priests also have a function. It is the responsibility of a priest to work within a priesthood. 

Scripture does not promote the practice of individual priests, each with a separate ministry. *Rather, priests function together (Lev. 9:1)*. An unbiblical sense of individualism can isolate you from functioning within God’s royal priesthood as He intended. The priest represents God to the people, but he also takes the people’s concerns to God. 

Is there someone around you who desperately needs the intercession of one of God’s priests? Perhaps someone will only come to know God by seeing Him in your life. Our world hungers for an expression of Christ as He really is, living out His life through His people. It is dangerous to put our job above our calling by God. We are called to be priests first, and to hold a job second. When we get these out of order, everyone around us is denied access to the Father through us. God may have called you into a secular job as a vocation, but more importantly He has appointed you to be one of His royal priests


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Bye ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Experiencing God: Day By Day (Daily Devotional)*
> *Royal Priests*
> 
> _*"But you are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light." 1 Peter 2:9*_
> 
> If you are a Christian, you are a priest, chosen by God. As a member of the royal priesthood you have constant access to the King. If there is ever a need in your life, you don’t have to find an intermediary or enlist another priest in order to gain a hearing from the King. Your position as a royal priest allows you direct access. This privilege describes your position as a priest. However, priests also have a function. It is the responsibility of a priest to work within a priesthood.
> 
> Scripture does not promote the practice of individual priests, each with a separate ministry. *Rather, priests function together (Lev. 9:1)*. An unbiblical sense of individualism can isolate you from functioning within God’s royal priesthood as He intended. The priest represents God to the people, but he also takes the people’s concerns to God.
> 
> Is there someone around you who desperately needs the intercession of one of God’s priests? Perhaps someone will only come to know God by seeing Him in your life. Our world hungers for an expression of Christ as He really is, living out His life through His people. It is dangerous to put our job above our calling by God. We are called to be priests first, and to hold a job second. When we get these out of order, everyone around us is denied access to the Father through us. God may have called you into a secular job as a vocation, but more importantly He has appointed you to be one of His royal priests


 


Never 'goodbye' to a Dearly Loved Sister and Friend... 

"See you later...."


----------



## LiftedUp

I love random talk threads because I get to be random lol.

So when I was reading my bible this morning I came across this really nice verse and well story in Chronicles.  I wanted to share it with a Facebook page that I coordinate for the youth at my church and no matter how much I try to remember it or find it I just cannot.  This isn't the first time, I think my age is starting to kick in lol.  When I find it I will come and share it here as well.


----------



## Laela

I know that's right... 

See ya soon, Nice & Wavy ! 




Shimmie said:


> Never 'goodbye' to a Dearly Loved Sister and Friend...
> 
> "See you later...."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

FILLING UP EMPTY 

Do not trust in oppression, nor vain hope in robbery; if riches increase, do not set your heart on them - 
Psalm 62:10.

This house ain't worth robbing," said a thief who seemed to feel he was wasting his time. According to a news report, the burglar broke into a home and held the owner at knifepoint while looking for money. He ransacked the place but turned up only $3 in change, $5 in a wallet, and a few pieces of cheap jewelry.

The thief apparently concluded that the homeowner was worse off than he was, so he gave back to him the $8 he was going to steal. "I think he was disgusted" said the 32-year-old victim. "He couldn't believe that all the money I had,"

We might smile at the bad fortune of this thief. But we can often have a similar kind of experiecnce. It happens whenever we try to take something that God has not given us. Following the paths of envy, jealousy, adultery, theft, or just plain stubborn willfulness, always results in more trouble than profit.

David, the psalmist, learned this the hard way. When he stole Uriah's wife, he ended up with far more trouble and far less hapiness than he had bargained for (2Sam. 11-12).

Father, help us to believe that it never pays to take what You have not given. Help us not to waste our lives chasing things that leaves You out and leave us empty.

The little choices we must make
Will chart the course of life we take
We either choose the path of light
Or wander off in darkest night.

Sin is never worth the trouble.


----------



## brg240

......................


----------



## Sosa

Are some fasts more spiritually empowering than others? E.g.. a 21 day Daniel fast vs. 3 day full fast. 

I've done both, and I feel a 3 day full fast is a bigger boost. Not sure if it is because I commit more to prayer in a full fast, as I would just shut in mostly for that time and pray and read my bible all day. Whereas on the Daniel fast, my daily activities are altered less drastically.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I know that's right...
> 
> See ya soon, @Nice & Wavy !


 
Laela...  

Amein...


----------



## JaneBond007

"...moral relativism...logically impossible....[at 20 weeks, it _becomes_ a child, but previously?]..."  A life begins at conception.  That's not only logical, that is biologically factual for the organism.  Comparing a human to a frog or some other organism is ridiculous.  This is how it happens and women are the hosts during the human's development to becoming viable.  I'm not viable in -20 degree weather without protection.  Am I less a human or am I not alive now?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Not directed any anyone at all, but as I read through our posts and other threads on this board we (*myself* included) like to be 'entertained' too much, if we are not careful we are going to suffer (and have already suffered but we haven't noticed)spiritually for it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the devil is busy and he works quickly, I *must* stand my ground


----------



## Laela

Thank you Pastor Henderson...

January 24

Romans 9:16             
 So then it is not of him who wills, nor of him who runs, but of God who shows mercy. (New King James Version)

God uses this chapter to teach all of us a valuable lesson about His sovereign will. While Jews and Gentiles squabble about who has the "right" to be the heirs of God, He settles the matter. None of us have the "right" to be anything with God unless He gives it to us. It isn't about your blood line. There are many that can trace their heritage back to Abraham and still miss the blessing. There will also be many Gentiles that say adoption is theirs because the Jews rejected their Messiah, and yet miss the blessing too. God is not bound by Laws! I repeat: God is not bound by Laws! The mercy of God is just as astounding as the love of God and the grace of God. No person knows so much about God that they can obligate Him to function in a certain way. Who would have the audacity to try and instruct God? We have a tendency to pay too much attention to those God favors than the God that bestowed the favor! The privilege of adoption is extended to anyone that wants to be a member of His household. The way has been paid and paved: stop trying to qualify.

Elder S R Henderson, Pastor


----------



## Laela

Word of the Day

Prov 25:18
Complete Jewish Bible (CJB)
_Like a club, a sword or a sharp arrow is a person who gives false testimony against a neighbor._


----------



## JaneBond007

There is so much misunderstanding and lack of knowledge of truth.


----------



## Laela

Hey ladies who are living in areas affected by this winter storm, I pray you all and your family and friends make it home safely. Stay warm and God bless you guys! My prayers are with you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

About the Grammy's ..Clearly the bible tells us that we are in the world and not of the world we are called to be separate.


2 Cor 6:17
7"Therefore, COME OUT FROM THEIR MIDST AND BE SEPARATE," says the Lord. "AND DO NOT TOUCH WHAT IS UNCLEAN; And I will welcome you.


If gospel or Christian artists are disturbed in their spirit about the performances they should be and if they're not then something is very wrong...it goes much deeper than the 'arts', 'talent' and 'body of work'.

All of it is carnality and works of the flesh, according to the bible no flesh can glory in His presence. So if you feel sick in your spirit, thank God that you can still 'feel' and do not have a seared conscience.


----------



## Divine.

Wasn't this board based on Christian principles? So why are we getting offended that Christians have their own section and that we exist on this board? All this bickering on both sides is becoming too much


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

wow, where was I, I missed all that ...lots of demonic activity going on in that show some knowing and unknowingly


----------



## Laela

I've been enjoying these worship songs by Mk BheBhe and he has quite a testimony about having hip surgery because of a rare disease that had caused his joint eat one another; about his childhood days when the kids teased him about his legs .. and how he trusted God and learned to forgive them. Today he is leading others in Praise & Worship, dancing like David.  When I first saw him singing and dancing, my heart smiled and I didn't know why.  Now I know.

I posted one of his songs today , Tambira Jehovah.  We never know what people have gone through, are going through, will go through, but there is one thing that is certain, trusting God keeps the soul Joyful. His Word is marrow to the bones.  Stay encouraged, God is good!


----------



## Xaragua

Word of the day.
Psalms 33 vs 18-19
But the eyes of the Lord are on those who fear him, on those whose hope is in his unfailing love,to deliver them from death and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I was in the cafeteria an overheard a conversation by a group of young men talking about Christianity....

One of young men said, "I'll get saved again if I feel so inclined to do so" ....I said excused me I couldn't help overhearing you said; you will get saved if you feel so inclined; he goes yeah it don't make no sense getting saved if you are not ready...

I said; I agree but I want you to know that you cant just get up anytime you feel like it and decide to get saved, it don't work like that...he disagreed. I said, "it's Holy Spirit that draws you to Jesus you can decide to say yes or no but you don't just wake up one morning and say I'll get saved today.

What a world we live in, where we feel everything is about us, how flippant we are with God and things of God, we take much for granted...It's only by the grace of God that we are here His mercy extended towards us and we are nonchalant and ignorant to the ways of God....Lord help!


----------



## LoveisYou

I didn't watch the Grammys, but from what I hear the performances were over the top


----------



## mrselle

_"I'm in his safety.  Dwell in his safety.  The safety of the Lord."_

That is what has been ringing in my spirit for the past hour.  I was starting to worry.  I dosed off for about 10 minutes and when I woke up that is what I heard in my spirit.


----------



## felic1

The grammys reflected the unholy focus of laws in this country. I did not watch it and only saw some portion on a commercial or news broadcast. I am always sad about Jay Z wanting everybody to look at his wife's bottom and other parts.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I was in the cafeteria an overheard a conversation by a group of young men talking about Christianity....
> 
> One of young men said, "I'll get saved again if I feel so inclined to do so" ....I said excused me I couldn't help overhearing you said; you will get saved if you feel so inclined; he goes yeah it don't make no sense getting saved if you are not ready...
> 
> I said; I agree but I want you to know that you cant just get up anytime you feel like it and decide to get saved, it don't work like that...he disagreed. I said, "it's Holy Spirit that draws you to Jesus you can decide to say yes or no but you don't just wake up one morning and say I'll get saved today.
> 
> What a world we live in, where we feel everything is about us, how flippant we are with God and things of God, we take much for granted...It's only by the grace of God that we are here His mercy extended towards us and we are nonchalant and ignorant to the ways of God....Lord help!


 
This s very sad, Healthy Hair...  

Sadder is that this child may not wake up one morning in time to save his soul.   

This reminds me of Luke 16, the rich man who died and went to hell.   While there his suffering was unbearable.   So much so,  that he looked up and begged 'Abraham' to send the poor man Lazarus to dip his finger in water and quench his thirst.     Abraham replied, that it was impossible for there was a 'great gulf fixed' between them and there was no way to send him any form of relief. 

The rich man then asked, 'Can you then send a warning to my brothers so they will not die and suffer this torment.    

** Shimmie pausing ***  Here it is...  (I love this response)...

_*'No', for they have Moses and the Prophets to warn them".*_ 

In other words, his brothers have the Word of God, right there at their hands, as well as teachers of the Bible, as their warning. 

These young boys are without excuse.   And I am going to take this further.   Folks can complain all they want that they were turned off or away from God by so and so and this and that... HOWEVER, God didn't turn them away.    We cannot blame what another person has done for our decision/decisions to leave God out of our lives.   

It don't work that way.   

How many times have we eaten a stale cracker or bought a dress or coat that had imperfections.    Did we turn away from crackers or shopping?    No, we did not.   We cannot blame God for what others do.  We have to turn to God all the more.

Hence, this young man betta' get it together with Jesus with a quickness.   satan loves these targets for dinner and a snack.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

It angers me that people lash out at Christians because they are firmly rooted in their belief in Gods Word. It makes me want to fight but then I remember how they persecuted Jesus and I am humbled.


----------



## Rocky91

I am so excited for this weekend! I planned a winter retreat for my church and all the pieces seem to be coming together quite nicely. I think it'll be a wonderful, uplifting time

Please pray for us traveling in this horrible weather 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> I am so excited for this weekend! I planned a winter retreat for my church and all the pieces seem to be coming together quite nicely. I think it'll be a wonderful, uplifting time
> 
> Please pray for us traveling in this horrible weather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This was a blessing and a blast!!  Everything came together perfectly, and the weather was completely cleared.
I loved getting to know some members of my church a little better.

One of my guy friends at church invited a non-church member friend of his, and he had such a good time. I was just thinking the whole time that the biggest ministry we were doing for him wasn't necessarily in the sermons and workshops (although those of course were great). I think the biggest ministry was just the loving, accepting way everybody treated him. By the end of the retreat, our pastor's baby girl was running to him to play.


----------



## Shimmie

Rocky91 said:


> This was a blessing and a blast!!  Everything came together perfectly, and the weather was completely cleared.
> I loved getting to know some members of my church a little better.
> 
> One of my guy friends at church invited a non-church member friend of his, and he had such a good time. I was just thinking the whole time that the biggest ministry we were doing for him wasn't necessarily in the sermons and workshops (although those of course were great). I think the biggest ministry was just the loving, accepting way everybody treated him.
> 
> *By the end of the retreat, our pastor's baby girl was running to him to play.*


 
Awwwwwwwww, so adorable; I know that warmed his heart so much.


----------



## Laela

RT: Shimmie....   at your Angel in your siggy!: Dare I say totes adorbs...


----------



## Divine.

I remember what my life used to be without God. Because of that, I can't even fathom how a person can truly be happy without God in their lives. What's the purpose of living? To just exist? With God your life has a purpose and there is no end. We have eternity! I guess there will be some things I will never understand.


----------



## LoveisYou

Be strong and courageous" My verse for this year, I need it...be strong and courageous Loveisyou, strong and courageous....God has not given you a spirit of fear....but of love, and of power and a sound mind...thus be strong and courageous


----------



## LoveisYou

"You don't need to have a perfect background to come to Christ, all your background does is tell me where you went searching" Jakes


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> RT: @Shimmie....  at your Angel in your siggy!: Dare I say totes adorbs...


 
  Hi Laela... that's my new baby.   He looks just like me.    He really does.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

THE REMEDY FOR FEAR


In his first inaugural speech in 1933 Franklin D. Roosevelt, the newly elected president of the US, addressed a nation that was still reeling from the Great Depression. Hoping to ignite a more optimistic outlook regarding that economic crisis, he declared, "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."


Fear often shows up in our lives when we are at risk of losing something - our wealth, health, reputation, position, safety, family, friends. It reveals our innatedesire to protect the things in life that are important to us, rather than fully entrusting them to God's care annd control. When fear takes over, it cripples us emotionally and saps us spiritually. We're afraid to tell other about Christ, to extend our lives and resourses for the benefit of others, or to venture into new territory. A fearful spirit is more vulnerable to the enemy, who tempts us to compromise biblical convictions and to take matters into our own hands.

The remedy for fear, of course, is trust in our Creator. Only when we trust the reality of God's presence, power, protection, and provision for our lives can we share the joy of the psalmist, who said, "I sought the LORD, and He heard me and delivered me from all my fears." (Ps. 34:4).

Trust in the LORD is the cure for a fearful spirit.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> THE REMEDY FOR FEAR
> 
> 
> In his first inaugural speech in 1933 Franklin D. Roosevelt, the newly elected president of the US, addressed a nation that was still reeling from the Great Depression. Hoping to ignite a more optimistic outlook regarding that economic crisis, he declared, "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."
> 
> 
> Fear often shows up in our lives when we are at risk of losing something - our wealth, health, reputation, position, safety, family, friends. It reveals our innatedesire to protect the things in life that are important to us, rather than fully entrusting them to God's care annd control. When fear takes over, it cripples us emotionally and saps us spiritually. We're afraid to tell other about Christ, to extend our lives and resourses for the benefit of others, or to venture into new territory. A fearful spirit is more vulnerable to the enemy, who tempts us to compromise biblical convictions and to take matters into our own hands.
> 
> The remedy for fear, of course, is trust in our Creator. Only when we trust the reality of God's presence, power, protection, and provision for our lives can we share the joy of the psalmist, who said, "I sought the LORD, and He heard me and delivered me from all my fears." (Ps. 34:4).
> 
> Trust in the LORD is the cure for a fearful spirit.


 
Thank you Healthy Hair for this loving message.   

F alse
E vidence
A ppearing
R eal


----------



## seraphim712

I noticed that many atheists/agnostics have been challenging/jeering at people's belief/faith in God recently at full force. I'm just wondering why they care so much about a person's belief system and trying so hard to disprove it...

The science vs religion debate that happened this week, for example didn't seem like it was meant for educational purposes, but to mock and vilify people who choose to believe in a higher being...


----------



## LiftedUp

How was church today?  I left without knowing what the sermon was about   It's clear to me that it was unprepared because I asked my mom what is was about and she didn't know either.


----------



## Maracujá

^^Oh that's too bad. Our pastor preached on Marc 4:26 and explained to us how important it is to sow so you can reap later.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

At my church today, pure worship, nothing but worship a message was prepared but it was never preached.....


----------



## Laela

My DH sometimes says things I believe God wants to me really hear at times. What started as a disagreement turned into chastisement and I had to chuckle (well, later anyway.. lol).. DH brought up Job and a note from Joseph Prince to get this through:. The devil approached Job directly... until Job's friends showed up; they did a fine job being his substitute after that appearance.


----------



## Laela

*Word of the day*... this has been resonating all week:

_"Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on Thee: because he trusteth in Thee" _(Isa 26:3).

Our Father God will never fails to do His part, if we will do our part by cooperating with Him. Talk about a good partnership. Amein~


----------



## PinkPebbles

When God blesses me I can't help but to give Him glory....He has been too good 

It's not about me but His goodness and loving kindness.


----------



## Laela

oh wow... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXudpW1l5Mw


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

don't give up, don't give in, hold on and don't let go


----------



## InVue

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> don't give up, don't give in, hold on and don't let go



This is exactly how I feel about radical Christians. The ones who will stand firm and speak the true word of God without sugarcoating it to avoid offending people. And I don't mean being rude and/or not using wisdom, but tell the truth because at the end of the day that is what the *soul* needs.   *Souls are precious*...


_Jesus is looking for the *pure in heart*._


----------



## yora88

Thank you God for sending the young man to help me and my mom shovel the driveway, thank you for filling my day with laughter, and thank you for ending the relationship with my live in boyfriend (a blessing in disguise). You are so amazing and I thank you for your love and favor.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LiftedUp

Have a great church service ladies.  I just came back from mine (early morning service) and I feel so alive, happy and filled with the Holy Spirit!  I'm ready for the week ahead


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Another awesome worship day in church today


----------



## prettynatural

I've always felt like I needed people who are "connected" or more religious to me to pray on my behalf because I didn't know how. Although I pray in tongue, cry out, I've felt so unconnected to God. It brought me comfort to know that someone who appeared saved and better than me had a quicker connection could pray for me and God would receive it and I will get help. I realized this evening that I only have one Savior and I have to work on feeling connected and my faith.  I'm really struggling right now. I don't have words to express my numbness and sense of defeat. I'm tired. I just want to run off and hide under a rock or in a cave. I need a safe place, but there is not one. 

I use to be so faithful,now, it's hard. I'm still struggling with my faith even when my spirit is at peace, but my mind is not.  I'm afraid of abandonment , or God being displeased, or I'm not quite sure what it is. Maybe, I'm afraid to let go and rest completely in God.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Maracujá

^^^I know how you feel, I was listening to a sermon on this subject, about how a few years into being born again it becomes harder and harder to maintain the same zeal we once had. Turn what you just wrote here into a prayer to Him, He yearns for such honesty from His children.


----------



## prettynatural

Thanks! I did just this morning. I just laid it out. I felt better. I'm still working on me. I know God is a healer and deliver but I have to buckle down and fight for my life and faith. I need a good church home to keep me connected to the body but I don't know where to go. I'm tired of the mega church scene. I'm praying God will set me up with one. I'm going to the Christian book store today to get some inspirational books and get a new bible, I've got to do my part. I've got to fill myself in the word so I won't fall prey. 

I'm reminded of the woman with the issue of blood. Her faith and desire was so strong she just wanted a touched so she could be healed. That's me right now. I was feeling like I don't deserve it but that is the trick of the enemy. We have been justified in Christ. 

God revealed to me this week when I asked for a word, how Jacob wrestled with God. I think that is where I am and I will come out on top with my life. 

Thanks for letting me ramble my disconjointed thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

2 Peter 1:3

Make Your Calling Sure

3According as his divine power hath given unto us all things that pertain unto life and godliness, through the knowledge of him that hath called us to glory and virtue: 4Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust. 5And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; 6And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; 7And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity. 8For if these things be in you, and abound, they make you that ye shall neither be barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9But he that lacketh these things is blind, and cannot see afar off, and hath forgotten that he was purged from his old sins. 10Wherefore the rather, brethren, give diligence to make your calling and election sure: for if ye do these things, ye shall never fall: 11For so an entrance shall be ministered unto you abundantly into the everlasting kingdom of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I've often felt like praying a prayer just like this before a meal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFz8KMOap8


----------



## JaneBond007

prettynatural said:


> Thanks! I did just this morning. I just laid it out. I felt better. I'm still working on me. I know God is a healer and deliver but I have to buckle down and fight for my life and faith. I need a good church home to keep me connected to the body but I don't know where to go. I'm tired of the mega church scene. I'm praying God will set me up with one. I'm going to the Christian book store today to get some inspirational books and get a new bible, I've got to do my part. I've got to fill myself in the word so I won't fall prey.
> 
> I'm reminded of the woman with the issue of blood. Her faith and desire was so strong she just wanted a touched so she could be healed. That's me right now. I was feeling like I don't deserve it but that is the trick of the enemy. We have been justified in Christ.
> 
> God revealed to me this week when I asked for a word, how Jacob wrestled with God. I think that is where I am and I will come out on top with my life.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble my disconjointed thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This may sound strange, but your haplogroup and subclades point to the Fulani and they are from their father Jacob, who became Israel after he struggled with the angel.    Your status has never changed.  I am praying for you.


----------



## prettynatural

So, I went to the bookstore and prayed that God will show me what books to get that is speaking to my situation. I found several books, a study bible and a bible case that had big words of TRUST on it. It was the only one they had and it didn't have a price tag. I knew it was mine and God was just guiding me and telling me to trust this process you are going through!

  I had so many revelations with this book, How to Worship Jesus Christ by Joseph S. Carroll. I realized that I did not worship God, I have not exalted God. I've Thanked Him, gave praise for things manifested but pure worship and total submission of my heart and to exalt HIM, I have not. It's been about me, whiney and my needs. I forgot the basics somewhere along the way. I forgot that I am here to serve and that everything I do it must glorify God. I also realize that  God  is bringing me out of situation and he had to get my attention because I was going down the wrong road. 

Worship is what will allow for me to feel God's presence and total devotion will help my faith and prayer life. I forgot to worship, I forgot to exalt, I forgot many things. What a mighty God we serve and his Grace!


----------



## Laela

oh wow..... what a prayer! lol


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I've often felt like praying a prayer just like this before a meal
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFz8KMOap8


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I've often felt like praying a prayer just like this before a meal
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFz8KMOap8


 
Wow... Just wow!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

lol Shimmie and Laela

demoralize those calorific powers!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

As for ageing, I don't have much of a problem with ageing, that's a must if you live long enough to age and there are ways to slow some stuff down.

Neither do I have a problem with dieing that is also a must, there's no way of escaping that, its dieing twice that I'm afraid of, that is why I'm working to make my election sure.


----------



## prettynatural

Now, I understand what it means to prepare your heart for worship. I am grateful for God waking me up and bringing me out of my mess. I just want to worship you Oh Lord! I praise your name. Thank you for your grace, mercy and your word that is sweet to my heart, ears and my mind. Thank you Lord. I worship you!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I really need guidance and a sign from God because I'm so unhappy and lost. I'm at the edge and ready to just quit everything. I'm so done with myself. I don't know what to do anymore to make myself happy. I don't think it's possible anymore.


----------



## InVue

TwoSnapsUp

Whatever you do *don't quit. Hang in there.* In time everything will work out if you trust in God. Please don't feel you are alone sometimes we get in very dark places in our life this is when (if we let Him) God will be our refuge, joy, and strength. 

What works for me during trouble times is prayer getting on my knees and crying out to God. When I finish prayer I read God's Word and EVERY time He leads me to the scripture which comforts my heart. Ask God for guidance and trust in Him and He will work things out.

I will go in prayer for you as well. God's going to turn things around in your life. Happiness and contentment is yours.

_Prayer of David.
Hear my prayer, O Lord, and let my cry come unto thee. Hide not thy face from me in the day when I am in trouble; incline thine ear unto me: in the day when I call answer me speedily. _Psa 102:1-2

If you believe it God will do it!


----------



## Highly Favored8

TwoSnapsUp

Don't give up look up! We all have our moments and go throughs in this world?Do you have a counselor you can really trust and go to. Do you have a trusted Sister friend in Christ?  Your Pastor?  Yes we aught to pray and read the word of God. However there will be times when we have to speak to someone who can help you through all of this. This too shall pass.


----------



## LiftedUp

So I've been complaining lately .  I woke up this morning and complained about how I'm stressed out and tired and why can't one sector, just one sector of my life be stress free.

Then I'm browsing this forum and a message came to me.  Why am I claiming stress in my life?  Why don't I claim in Jesus' name, peace, clarity and victory in all sectors of my life?


----------



## Laela

If there is ever a generation that can do great exploits for God, it is this generation... the sheer onslaught of spirtual  attacks ...like on no other generation... is convincing enough. Keep praying for teens and young adults.


----------



## Nice Lady

Satan's game hasn't changed nor the instruments that he uses. So, try the spirits because not everyone that uses the common Christian terms belongs to him. We have to continue to go forward in God and persist no matter what!!!!So press, today for anyone feeling discouraged.


----------



## prettynatural

Today is my birthday and I feel blessed! Thank you lord for another year of life. Thank you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

prettynatural said:


> Today is my birthday and I feel blessed! Thank you lord for another year of life. Thank you!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Happy birthday beloved, May God continue to  bless and keep you.


----------



## LoveisYou

I felt down today
but then I started sharing a piece of my testimony to a friend, and I couldn't help but realize that "I Won't Complain."


----------



## Laela

Word of the Day 

1Tim 6:10
For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Some people, in their eagerness to get rich, have wandered away from the faith and caused themselves a lot of pain.

It's a pretty cut and dried verse... yet I enjoyed a discussion on it with a young man today.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I went to a marriage conference this weekend and so much wisdom was shared. My soul was truly blessed .

One of the speakers talked about the importance of intimacy with our spouse, children, and loved ones. If we study the life of Jesus then we will know what 'true intimacy' is all about.

True intimacy... 
-Making time for your spouse and family
-Letting your presence be known 
-Attentive and meeting the needs of your spouse and family
-Affirming your spouse and family with words of love and encouragement
-Mastering the art of listening
-Physical touch (hugs, holding hands)

Marriage is not about a set of rules but asking God for insight on how to love your spouse in a way that he or she will understand and receive. It's so important to learn your spouse's love language.

Always remember that your responsibility in your marriage is to bring out the best in your spouse.


----------



## LiftedUp

My priest resigned today.  He says that his calling is (and has been) missionary work and he wants to devote his life to that.  He gave excellent sermons.  He was able to recreate in your mind the atmosphere regarding the era in which the scripture was taken then bring you back to current times and meld the both and show you how you can apply it to life.  

I also think that the job was negatively affecting his health as he was frank and didn't mince his words.  If xyz was wrong and unbiblical, he would say so.  He wouldn't make exceptions to the rule or try to dance around the matter.  

I really appreciated his sermons and his work.


----------



## prettynatural

I'm so grateful to be alive! God through Jesus has given me a new life! I am renewed and restored. With him I have peace.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LiftedUp said:


> My priest resigned today.  He says that his calling is (and has been) missionary work and he wants to devote his life to that.  He gave excellent sermons.  He was able to recreate in your mind the atmosphere regarding the era in which the scripture was taken then bring you back to current times and meld the both and show you how you can apply it to life.
> 
> I also think that the job was negatively affecting his health as he was frank and didn't mince his words.  If xyz was wrong and unbiblical, he would say so.  He wouldn't make exceptions to the rule or try to dance around the matter.
> 
> I really appreciated his sermons and his work.[/QUINT
> 
> 
> Send him a note I'm sure it will be a source of encouragement for him


----------



## LiftedUp

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Send him a note I'm sure it will be a source of encouragement for him



I was thinking about doing that...  When the rumor was circulating yesterday morning it was really sad, then he came to announce it at the end of the service and he seemed so happy to be going out to do missionary work.


----------



## Laela

Hey, I too believe there was a Big Bang... 
Gen 1:1-3. Adonai said, then BANG! Haven't you heard? Isa. 40:28


----------



## LoveisYou

What do you do when you feel that you've failed God?


----------



## Highly Favored8

LoveisYou 

None of us can fail God! Why because in Ps. 73:26 says

"My flesh and my heart FAIL:But God is the strenght of my heart and my portion forever.

If sin is the cause of your "feelings" that you failed God then you have to 

Repent with a very forgiving heart to the Father. 

Ps.51 & Ps.103  in it's entirety.

Remember a righteous man falls 7 times before he/we get back up again.

Ps.37:23-24

"The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord;and He delighteh in his way.
"Though he fall he shall not be utterly cast down:for the Lord upholdeth him with his hand" 

Remember God is with us at all places and at all times. Remember the Kingdom of the living God is living inside of you. Call on Abba Father and reach up and out to Him! God has you in the palms of His Hands!


----------



## LiftedUp

LoveisYou said:


> What do you do when you feel that you've failed God?



Repent, fast and ask for forgiveness.  I find that in the old testament when kings fell short they usually fasted for a period.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I read this this morning.



Laela said:


> Hey, I too believe there was a Big Bang...
> Gen 1:1-3. Adonai said, then BANG! Haven't you heard? *Isa. 40:28*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Acts 4:11-12

11"He is the STONE WHICH WAS REJECTED by you, THE BUILDERS, but WHICH BECAME THE CHIEF CORNER stone.

 12"And there is salvation in no one else; for there is no other name under heaven that has been given among men by which we must be saved."

That name is JESUS!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lying for self preservation (when you dropped the ball on something), is still lying...I did this most recently and I cant describe the feeling of disappointment that goes along with it.  

I disappointed myself and I feel I disappointed my Daddy, Lord ask me again and will not try to cover myself, this time I will pass the test.


----------



## Laela

God  is not a man that He should lie... 

He was there, at the beginning; He's already there, at the end.


----------



## LiftedUp

So as I said in the prayer request thread, my life has been the oddest thing lately.  I went on a mini-vacation with mi mama  and one night while she was up _working_  she said that I was groaning and tossing and turning in my sleep. I'm usually a very restful, heavy sleeper, so this is unusual.  I told her that I had a bad dream, it was with my boss and I was crying, bawling my eyes out in the dream and at the end of the dream I was being told constantly to quit and to leave my current position.  

Now if that wasn't direct I don't know what is .  So please say a prayer for me ladies that I find another good position.  My boss is a nice lady but  I don't know how to explain our relationship.  But I definitely need to get out of there.

Thank you 

**PS I didn't want to put this in the prayer request thread.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^Be careful that you don't interpret your deepest unconscious desires as being G-d's will.  It might not be.  If you feel your colleagues are trying to push you out, yes, look for another position.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

James 2:19
19Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble. 

Father give us revelation of who you are, the demons tremble and yet someone us (those who claim to know you) remain unaffected.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MrsHaseeb


where are you?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

In my office lots of ash crosses today...my thoughts; why put down something to take it back up again 40 days from now...some things just need to stay down...can we stop being so religious.


----------



## Laela

I heard such a poignant Word about marriage: marriage isn't about loving your spouse... it's about God loving your spouse through you. Will share the transcript when I can get it.


----------



## LovelyRo

I just read through my journal from my fast and it's very powerful! I've questioned this season of my life for a while now never realizing that if I'm still here, it's for a reason. There is something that I'm supposed to learn/do during this season of my life. God is still working on me.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> where are you?



I'm here. My subscription expired so I had to renew


----------



## JaneBond007

Ted Haggard and Gary Busey have swapped wives on Celebrity Wife Swap.  He has a lot to say about gay people and how "we respect them."  "Them?"  I mean, that man's got a ton of sugar in his trunk.  Bwahaha.  Now why would the Haggards appear on Celebrity Wife Swap?  

Shimmie, this is one of my flawed moments


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^interesting ...why is a good question


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^At the end of the show, they had a very wonderful testimony, though.  He spoke about staying put and rising, standing ground and being transformed.  He also spoke on not judging.  Well, sorry, Ted.  You're right.  But...I think it's not an ideal situation for the wife.  I just don't think people can change...but they are together for the sake of the kids, poor things.  They have one special needs child. And the Busey's are funny lol.


----------



## prettynatural

Church was great! Went to a dear friend of mine church and got the message I needed. God is good!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^^At the end of the show, they had a very wonderful testimony, though.  He spoke about staying put and rising, standing ground and being transformed.  He also spoke on not judging.  Well, sorry, Ted.  You're right.  But...I think it's not an ideal situation for the wife.  I just don't think people can change...but they are together for the sake of the kids, poor things.  They have one special needs child. And the Busey's are funny lol.



Why don't you think that people can't change


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Ted Haggard and Gary Busey have swapped wives on Celebrity Wife Swap. He has a lot to say about gay people and how "we respect them." "Them?" I mean, that man's got a ton of sugar in his trunk. Bwahaha. Now why would the Haggards appear on Celebrity Wife Swap?
> 
> @Shimmie, this is one of my flawed moments


 
JaneBond007,  It's one of mine as well, I taped the show so that I could watch it later...  

How did it turn out?   I haven't had a chance to view it yet.  It's been a busy week and weekend for me.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^^At the end of the show, they had a very wonderful testimony, though. He spoke about staying put and rising, standing ground and being transformed. He also spoke on not judging. Well, sorry, Ted. You're right. But...I think it's not an ideal situation for the wife. I just don't think people can change...but they are together for the sake of the kids, poor things. They have one special needs child. And the Busey's are funny lol.


 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Why don't you think that people can't change


 
Oh, okay.  Thanks JB for the summary of the show.   

Healthy Hair, I believe that 'gays' can and do change.  It's a matter of the heart.  Science still has not proven that gay is DNA validated, and they can't because it's not.      It's a lying 'spirit' to one's soul and the devil is a liar!  Yet God is Truth and always will be.   

Ephesians 2 is clear; "We shall be as God has such created..."... 'straight'.


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> @JaneBond007,  It's one of mine as well, I taped the show so that I could watch it later...
> 
> How did it turn out?   I haven't had a chance to view it yet.  It's been a busy week and weekend for me.




G-d forgive me, but I was cracking up all the way through.  When Ted communicates, I'm just like... .  L-rd bless him.  You know how I feel about changing midstream....  Anyhoo, he gave a very nice testimony in the end about people judging and trying to destroy families and I hadn't truly considered his wife nor kids.  He was working on spending more time with them.  Busey's wife was talking about astral travel to her husband while away bwahahaha!  In the end, it was a pretty good wife swap and they didn't fight with each other as the other couples do.


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Why don't you think that people can't change




Because I believe that some people are born gay and others come into that behavior due to external circumstances.  I tend to look towards psychology a lot.


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Why don't you think that people can't change




Because I believe that some people are born gay and others come into that behavior due to external circumstances.  I tend to look towards psychology a lot.  Secondly, we catholics do not believe that someone is sinful until they act sinfully.  Therefore, having the propensity of homosexuality doesn't make one sinful, it's acting upon it because it would be sex outside  G-d's creation of male and female in a marital unit.

For Gayle Haggard, well, she's surely a martyr in this situation, imho.


----------



## felic1

My understanding is that homosexual people commit sexual acts. Homosexual thoughts do not make you a homosexual. You have to become a practitioner.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JaneBond007 said:


> Because I believe that some people are born gay and others come into that behavior due to external circumstances. I tend to look towards psychology a lot.


 


Though we are born in sin and shaped in iniquity, I do not believe anyone is born gay, we still have to make a choice to think it and act on it... to not believe that a man can change goes against the very essence of God because He can indeed do anything.


----------



## JaneBond007

"*I believe*...as a catholic"....because we do not discount the humanity of man in a fallen world.  If I were in her shoes, I'd dissolve the marriage and raise the kids together but from separate homes.  Who on earth should have to be subjected to such a thing just because others think you can be zapped from that struggle.  Plenty of men "change" from being man-whores...and still struggle with the wicked eye for other women.  Same thing, shrugs.  Others are free to believe what they will about such cases.  I personally think it's dumb to encourage a woman/man to stay in that toxic environment.  Memories alone would be tough enough.  Poor Gayle.  I'm not at all limiting the creation of G-d because He can do whatever He wills to do.  He's healed people.  However, common observance of the world around should make people aware that there surely are a lot of one-legged folks.  Shrugs.  Maybe it is a cross to bear?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

My thoughts; the humanity of man in a fallen world in which He has not left us ill equipped, so we can be 'zapped' (as you say) from a struggle immediately, how long it takes to manifest in our members I believe is up to us.

As for leaving I would have left too, if only for a time until I was sure that he got himself together.

If God only does whatever He wills then its no point in my praying, faith moves the hand of God and his word.

I am not sure that is the kind of cross that he referred to when following Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This morning on my way to work approaching a pedestrian crossing I noticed a car slowed for me, the window rolled down and it was an old boyfriend, he said hi how you doing and I responded in the same way and added a good to see you then walked quickly across the street (a car was right behind him).

I'm happy to say that I felt NOTHING, no guilt, no condemnation, no shame , no nothing. I'm grateful to God that he has brought me to such a place.

Romans 8:1
"There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus, who do not walk according to the flesh, but according to the Spirit."


----------



## DreamLife

Deleted. 10 char


----------



## Maracujá

DreamLife: I woke up with the exact same feeling; feeling I've already invested so many years in my professional life and have nothing to show for it. Nothing as in nothing other people would value or consider successful. But behind closed doors I battle some of the greatest struggles that would push anyone else into insanity. All of the problems you've listed are the ones I'm going through right now, all at the same time. But just like the title of this thread says: don't lose hope! I like to listen to TD Jakes' sermon on how nothing you're going through right now will be wasted by God, He will use every single thing to build you up. And then there's also this nugget of Scripture from the Old Testament that says that it is best to carry the yoke in our young years, gives me hope. Stay encouraged! (((hug)))


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord forgive me when I wasn't the 'light' in every thread that I've posted in on this forum.  Forgive me when I didn't say what your word says and didn't give your opinion but the opinion of my flesh. I am sorry if I was a stumbling block to anyone searching for your truth.


----------



## Reminiscing

I was physically attacked on the street two weeks ago, both my mom and my aunt are in the hospital right now and a supposed "friend" just went off on me for not making time to talk to her.  When I told her that I thought that was selfish she called me rude and judgmental but didn't even once ask "how are you doing?" or "are you ok?"  I try to look out for her but right now it would've been nice for her to check on me.  I feel so hurt right now.  

Lord, please give me strength to keep going.  Despite how I feel right now, I'm still thankful for all you've brought me through.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Reminiscing said:


> I was physically attacked on the street two weeks ago, both my mom and my aunt are in the hospital right now and a supposed "friend" just went off on me for not making time to talk to her.  When I told her that I thought that was selfish she called me rude and judgmental but didn't even once ask "how are you doing?" or "are you ok?"  I try to look out for her but right now it would've been nice for her to check on me.  I feel so hurt right now.
> 
> Lord, please give me strength to keep going.  Despite how I feel right now, I'm still thankful for all you've brought me through.



Sis I'm so sorry you have to go through this....


----------



## LovelyRo

Today's Devotional was about Serving. It was a revelation for me! There are things that God expects from us... We can't choose which ways we want to be faithful to him. Serving is a form of worship too. I need to re-committed to serving. I'm in a ministry and I haven't done anything in a year.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Trust that your memory is better than you think; a simple song, a smell can take you back to a memory or evoke emotions that were long forgotten, don't let those memories become a sin by lingering on them for too long, cast them down immediately.


----------



## felic1

I remember talking to one of my friends recently. She told me : I haven't heard from you in 5 days". Are we in trouble because we have so much going on we do not call people regularly? I just can't cater to people like that. Especially when I just had too much trouble to help anyone else. People can be hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Lord forgive me when I wasn't the 'light' in every thread that I've posted in on this forum. Forgive me when I didn't say what your word says and didn't give your opinion but the opinion of my flesh. I am sorry if I was a stumbling block to anyone searching for your truth.


 
I love your prayer and I know that it applies to me far more than you.  Your 'Light' and Love always shines in this forum and I thank God that you have been such a guiding light of God's love to follow.   

I'm speaking the Truth here.   Your prayer humbles me.  Truly.


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> I was physically attacked on the street two weeks ago, both my mom and my aunt are in the hospital right now and a supposed "friend" just went off on me for not making time to talk to her. When I told her that I thought that was selfish she called me rude and judgmental but didn't even once ask "how are you doing?" or "are you ok?" I try to look out for her but right now it would've been nice for her to check on me. I feel so hurt right now.
> 
> Lord, please give me strength to keep going. Despite how I feel right now, I'm still thankful for all you've brought me through.


 
Reminiscing, please know that we love you, here and are praying for you and your family. Just focus on healing and how much you are truly loved, Dear One, because you are truly loved.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I have friends that I haven't spoken to in months, and occasional text or an email, life happens, I still love them and they still love me when we talk its catching up time, no pressure.


----------



## Reminiscing

Shimmie said:


> @Reminiscing, please know that we love you, here and are praying for you and your family. Just focus on healing and how much you are truly loved, Dear One, because you are truly loved.




Thank you Shimmie!  That means a lot.  Love you too!


----------



## Divine.

I put way too much pressure on myself to be perfect. I always compare myself to others, and anytime I mess up I just kick myself. I'm wondering how can I overcome this? It's like I'm so focused on doing God's will that I calculate every step I take. Did I let the right person in my life? Did I choose the right option? Did I just block my blessing by going back to something? 

I need to just chill out


----------



## Laela

I can relate... sometimes it can  get so busy..then I pause... and right when I pause is when so-and-so comes to mind. Then comes the phone call, email or lunch, to ketchup... lol




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have friends that I haven't spoken to in months, and occasional text or an email, life happens, I still love them and they still love me when we talk its catching up time, no pressure.


----------



## InVue

The older I get the more I learn you really do reap what you sow. The good and the bad. The positive and the negative. When I was young  my elder church mother would say: "It's coming up again" I didn't give the saying much thought back then but now I understand.


----------



## Laela

It's always good to know who your General Counsel is.

*Is 48:17*
_This is what the LORD says-- your Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel: "I am the LORD your God, who teaches you what is best for you, who directs you in the way you should go._


----------



## Divine.

I experienced the craziest thing today! I began praying in the spirit then all of sudden it kind of felt like my body was taken over. I was conscious but I wasn't in control. When I finally stopped praying I just sat and meditated. I opened my eyes and then the weirdest thing happened! I was just sitting in a daze and I felt something knock me out. I was so scared, It felt like I was in a trance. I could hear but I couldn't move or speak. When I broke out of it I felt like a new person.   

I was trying to see if more people experienced this but it seems like my circumstances are unique. I'm still not sure what happened or how it happened.


----------



## LiftedUp

I had a nightmare last night and woke up at the same time church starts :/


----------



## JaneBond007

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/16/fred-phelps-dying-death-westboro-baptist_n_4974584.html


Fred Phelps, Westboro Baptist Church Founder, Is 'On The Edge Of Death'







Fred Phelps, the founder of the highly controversial Westboro Baptist Church, which is known for protesting high-profile funerals with signs that read "God Hates Fags," is said to be dying at a hospice center in Kansas.

The news comes via Nate Phelps, one of Fred's estranged children, who wrote this in a Facebook post Saturday night.

_I've learned that my father, Fred Phelps, Sr., pastor of the "God Hates Fags" Westboro Baptist Church, was ex-communicated from the "church" back in August of 2013. He is now on the edge of death at Midland Hospice house in Topeka, Kansas.

    I'm not sure how I feel about this. Terribly ironic that his devotion to his god ends this way. Destroyed by the monster he made.

    I feel sad for all the hurt he's caused so many. I feel sad for those who will lose the grandfather and father they loved. And I'm bitterly angry that my family is blocking the family members who left from seeing him, and saying their good-byes.
_​ 
In an interview with Patheos, Nate confirmed the statement was true, saying he'd spoken with several other family members who, like him, had previously been "excommunicated" from the church.

Westboro Baptist Church did not immediately respond to a request for comment from The Huffington Post.


----------



## gn1g

I'm in the process of moving and was packing my media things.  I have a boat load of cassetts, vcrs, dvds, cds etc of sermons.  It seems _that many _of the best pastors with great revelations, and teaching ministries have falling.   I loved so many of these pastors and it was their sermons that really stirred-up my spirit and got me moving forward in the things of God.  Seems that in the 90's a vein of pastors came thru that were off the chain, now it is almost like a famine.  I guess it is the falling away.


----------



## mrselle

gn1g said:


> I'm in the process of moving and was packing my media things.  I have a boat load of cassetts, vcrs, dvds, cds etc of sermons.  It seems _that many _of the best pastors with great revelations, and teaching ministries have falling.   I loved so many of these pastors and it was their sermons that really stirred-up my spirit and got me moving forward in the things of God.  Seems that in the 90's a vein of pastors came thru that were off the chain, now it is almost like a famine.  I guess it is the falling away.



I know exactly what you mean.  During that time I was a college student who was trying to find my way.  I came across a church where the pastor was preaching and teaching the Bible in a way that I had never heard.  I was understanding what he was saying, I was getting a better understanding of the Bible and God.  Through this ministry my prayer life went to a whole other level and I was walking closer with God than I had ever walked.  To this day, I have no doubt that God was working through that man.  Just a few short years later he was removed from that church for stealing money, sleeping with several women in the church and he was rumored to have fathered a child with one of those women.  I saw the signs that things were going in the wrong direction before things got too bad and I found another church, but there were so many people who stuck with him.  That was when I learned that just because someone can preach and teach the roof off a building doesn't mean that they can't fall victim to the devil's tactics.


----------



## InVue

mrselle said:


> ...I learned that* just because someone can preach and teach the roof off a building doesn't mean that they can't fall victim to the devil's tactics.*



Say it! I don't care if a minister can preach fire down from heaven. At the end of the day it's how he's living that counts. Eventually, God will bring what's done in the dark to the light.  

gn1g I feel you and agree... I believe God still has a few men and women who are ministering and practicing His Word in truth. It's a remnant compared to the masses. It feels like we are moving into the day that Amos spoke of "*Behold, the days come, saith the Lord GOD, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the LORD*: Amos 8:11." When we get to this point we are in trouble, a famine of the word of God is judgment.


----------



## JaneBond007

Listened to a sermon by Charles Stanley over the radio today and in it, he stated that G-d is no respecter of persons.  But, G-d gives according to His Divine plan and that if one wishes G-d's favor, that there is much room there.  But...then that means that G-d does create some people as "inferior" to others.  Shrugs.  How can G-d be impartial and purposefully place some people at a disadvantage than others?  Then the answer is that it's something beyond our comprehension and cosmic?  Sometimes, I think white preachers simply don't think beyond the box they were raised in.  I'm going to get that sermon again and listen more intently because what I was hearing was just......rather confusing.


----------



## JaneBond007

Seriously, though, are we so far gone that we don't know what is appropriate dress and fail to realize that our female fashions barely reflect any modesty?


----------



## prettynatural

I am still looking for a church home and I did not go to church on last week because I went out of town for a funeral. I noticed a couple of minutes ago, I was getting angry and upset about different things and then I realized the enemy was trying to get me off set to forget about church tomorrow. I am going tomorrow and I know where I will go. I have been going to different places to settle on one place. My walk with God has been so much better than what it has been in the past. When I get up set, I remember my scriptures and examples in the Bible and speak it over my situation, I remember God in my time of weakness and need. I feel closer to God and I am still worshipping him and giving up praise. I think I am on my way, still perfecting my faith and myself.


----------



## LoveisYou

just had a real heart to heart with God....it was exactly what I needed


----------



## Divine.

#Rant: It's really annoying that people automatically think because I'm young I know nothing about the Word or that I'm this lost soul. Why can't I love God like you do? Why does my age matter? I'm not a case and I don't want to be treated like one.   

"Don’t let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity." 1 Timothy 4:12  

I plan on living out this scripture! I'm not just some "young" girl. I'm woman who is love with God. I am his child. Through me you will see his will be done.


----------



## InVue

A friend asked me to listen to this message by Joel Osteen and I am so glad I did.

Keep Your Walls Up

*A Few quotes from the sermon.*

"Guard your heart"

"Don't waste your time trying to win over people that are never going to be for you."

"You don't need their approval to become who God has created you to be."

"Nothing can offend you without your permission."

*A statistic he read:* 

25% of the people you meet won't like you and never will
25% won't like you but could be persuaded to 
25% will like you but could be persuaded not to
25% will like you and stand by you no matter what


----------



## Laela

I'm really enjoying _Right from the Heart_ with Bryant Right in the mornings on talk radio. His radio casts are always uplifting. This guy uses both secular and Christian radio, tv, print and the Internet to share the Good News.... good stuff


----------



## JaneBond007

Are these types of art wrong for the christian to have in the home?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

We Win!!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JB007 

they probably are


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^I just burned them after dousing them in holy water.  Thing is, I've been thinking about getting rid of them for awhile.  I wouldn't have Navajo Kachina dolls because I believe in One G-d.  So, why have those?  I got them for an expression of African art.  After my family from Ethiopia saw them, they were a bit unsettled.  I figure they know more about it than me.  But I kept them.  I don't need more obstructions in my life.  I feel peace now.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so the Matrix movie was based on Jesus, really?


----------



## Laela

This had me howling.. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW4RoaQUkRM

Shimmie, this one's for you...


----------



## gn1g

question for bible scholars:

this has been puzzling me for a while, if a person say a person that knows the bible really well, a pastor, teacher, elder deacon etc, is back slidden for maybe 2-3 years and decides to turn from his wicked ways, repents and starts to get back into his word, what happens.  *Does he pick up right where he left off? Is his full power, annointing restored?*


----------



## sweetvi

I can't run away....you always pull me back!!

Love you God


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> This had me howling.. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW4RoaQUkRM
> 
> Shimmie, this one's for you...



Too cute.....


----------



## momi

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^^*I just burned them after dousing them in holy water*.  Thing is, I've been thinking about getting rid of them for awhile.  I wouldn't have Navajo Kachina dolls because I believe in One G-d.  So, why have those?  I got them for an expression of African art.  After my family from Ethiopia saw them, they were a bit unsettled.  I figure they know more about it than me.  But I kept them.  I don't need more obstructions in my life.  I feel peace now.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

workplace rant:

There was a farewell party for one of my companies expats last night, this woman thinks very poorly of Bahamian (black) people and she's a known lesbian. 

Why do you think I would go and why as a Christian would you want to go is beyond me. Because she is my superior I have done whatever she has asked within the scope of my work, I don't have to attend her party and walk around pretending and making nice, this one is up to me and I wont be apologizing for my stance either.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

What is becoming more apparent lately is that the things of God are spiritually discerned, so many opinions from so many lacking Holy Spirit.

It is the Spirit of God that brings revelation, it does not matter how learned you are, you don't know anything without the secret revealer.


----------



## Pooks

Hi ladies, haven't posted in a whiiiile my TODDLER (wow these days sure are flying) has me super busy. Big love to you all!

This was too good! Reposting so I don't lose it:



Nice & Wavy said:


> *Experiencing God: Day By Day (Daily Devotional) God's Eternal Perspective
> 
> Daily Devotional for Thursday, January 16th, 2014*
> 
> *I will make you a great nation; I will bless you And make your name great; And you shall be a blessing. Genesis 12:2
> *
> Big assignments require big characters. God will give you a responsibility in proportion to the size of your character. In Bible times, a person’s name represented his character; to know someone’s name was to know what the person was like. That’s why God changed the name of some when He transformed their character. For example, the Lord wanted to bless all the nations of the earth through Abram, yet Abram’s character was too weak for such a great task. God said He would make Abram’s name great so that He could make him a blessing to future generations. Then over the next twenty-five years, God developed Abraham’s character to match the name He had given him.
> 
> God sees your life from His eternal perspective. He will take whatever time is necessary to grow your character to match His assignment for you. If you have not received a divine commission lately, it may be that your character needs maturing. Are you impatient to begin your work before God has refined your character? A small character will fail in a large responsibility every time. Don’t be too hasty to get to the work.
> 
> Character-building can be long and painful. It took twenty-five years before God entrusted Abraham with his first son and set in motion the establishment of the nation of Israel. Yet God was true to His word, and thousands of years later people continue to be blessed by the account of Abraham’s life and by his descendant, Jesus.
> 
> How is God building your character? Do you sense He has a task for you that will require a far greater man or woman than you presently are? Will you yield to God as He works in your life to prepare you for your next assignment?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Miss you Nice & Wavy


----------



## prettynatural

Went to catholic mass yesterday with some sorors. It was nice, the people were welcoming. The worship is different, very different but I felt the Holy Spirit there and it was nice.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> workplace rant:
> 
> There was a farewell party for one of my companies expats last night, this woman thinks very poorly of Bahamian (black) people and she's a known lesbian.
> 
> Why do you think I would go and why as a Christian would you want to go is beyond me. Because she is my superior I have done whatever she has asked within the scope of my work, I don't have to attend her party and walk around pretending and making nice, this one is up to me and I wont be apologizing for my stance either.


 
    I understand and I care.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

(Genesis 1:1-2)


1In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2The same was in the beginning with God. 3All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4In him was life; and the life was the light of men. 5And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.


This right here leaped into my spirit this morning, particularly verse 1 ...I'm pondering this right now...


----------



## LiftedUp

Something to Think About

Christ's salvation is offered to us freely, and cannot be earned by our actions. Despite this, Christians have struggled since the earliest days of the church with the temptation to try and earn God's forgiveness by doing good works, following the law, or just living "good" lives. Why is it so hard for us to accept Christ's gift? Is this a struggle for you?


I got this from Bible Gateway this morning and wanted to share


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^Because you simply cannot PROVE you know him without demonstrating your behavior.  It's truly simple to comprehend.  Faith without works is truly dead.


----------



## LiftedUp

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^^Because you simply cannot PROVE you know him without demonstrating your behavior.  It's truly simple to comprehend.  Faith without works is truly dead.



I agree, but I didn't get it from the passage.  God's love is unconditional.  Sometimes, personally, I feel that I have to prove that I really and truly love him in exchange for this unconditional love.  I've struggled with this as a child. As children, we made up a million things theories of how to go to heaven (as soon as you're about to die say the Lord's Prayer really quickly); or if you do something wrong, do 10 good things to make it right .  But it's not that technical.  Salvation is for everyone.  God's love is for everyone.  His forgiveness is for everyone.  Once, you accept that his Son, died for your sins.  By accepting this, doing his will and walking the walk that he wants us to walk will come naturally, a part of life.

At least that is what I got from the passage.


----------



## JaneBond007

LiftedUp said:


> I agree, but I didn't get it from the passage.  God's love is unconditional.  Sometimes, personally, I feel that I have to prove that I really and truly love him in exchange for this unconditional love.  I've struggled with this as a child. As children, we made up a million things theories of how to go to heaven (as soon as you're about to die say the Lord's Prayer really quickly); or if you do something wrong, do 10 good things to make it right .  But it's not that technical.  Salvation is for everyone.  God's love is for everyone.  His forgiveness is for everyone.  Once, you accept that his Son, died for your sins.  By accepting this, doing his will and walking the walk that he wants us to walk will come naturally, a part of life.
> 
> At least that is what I got from the passage.





It's still so simple.  If a murderer believed in Jesus as Messiah, he would not keep on murdering and the thief would cease his thieving.  We all have venial sins but the big ones like that, it's impossible.  You keep climbing the hill and that takes action.  That's just how simple it is.  _Walking the walk_ is doing what He asks and He said, "sin no more."  Right?  People try and make it seem like someone is very technical with it without even reading what that particular denomination is talking about from THEIR doctrine, publications, teachings.  If only they would listen first, form opinion secondly...they would see that it's basically the same thing.   Yeah, lol, I'm one of those from the denomination that so many others say that we are trying to be good enough.  We're just persevering until the end like He commanded us to.    What you described personally is an attack from the enemy.  Keep the 10 commandments.  That's it.  That's it in a nutshell...plus, the bit about loving our neighbor.  It will flow when people let go of fear.  One priest said, "have no fear and trust in that salvation."


----------



## gn1g

i wish it were that easy, there is such things as yokes of bondage and strongholds.


----------



## Laela

minivent: It's  tragic, really, to consider singing for the world  a step UP or promotion, from singing in the church. The latter, IMHO, is a greater honor. Man this world can get things so backward.


----------



## Divine.

Priorities in the church are getting really messed up. I was listening to my local Christian radio station today and they were debating running the church as a business. One of the ministers admitted that he tweaked his sermons to tickle his members' ears. He's afraid he will lose members otherwise. He cared more about their money (tithe) than saving souls. I could not believe my ears! 

I thank God He saved me when He did because I would've been one of those people looking for a pastor that made me feel good about myself. I'm drawn to pastors that convict my spirit and do not mince words for the sake of my hearing pleasure.


----------



## felic1

A lot of elements in local churches are being considered business ventures. Our church has a senior citizen apartment house, a veterans home, condo like townhomes and some other buildings and construction. The street where the church is located had become a strip where unsavory behavior was conducted. The city sold most of the property on the street to the church and the county assisted with funding and or tax breaks. I have not seen any derelict appearing person ( unsaved soul) wandering the area. Our church has a lot of people delivered from various addictions. This situation seemed to make the community more valuable.


----------



## LucieLoo12

I got to testify this morning!

So I was on the highway on the way to work this morning and this guy runs me off the interstate. My car hydroplanes sending me 50ft. I ended up in this grassy part , inches away from the median. My car wasn't damaged and I still made it to work on time. *BUT GOD!*



Sidenote: It's really scary how selfish and cold people are becoming today. This person was so in a rush to get to where ever they were going and didn't even care if they harmed me. He didn't even know if I had a child in the car nor did he care. SMH And the interstate was busy and NO ONE stopped to see if I was ok. People are just all about themselves. The bible says in the last day, the love of many will wax cold.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Praise the living God, he is a protector!

I THANK Him today for keeping you safe!

You speak truth, I've been thinking a lot on this lately, we are the point where no one cares for the other and every man is doing was seems right in his own eyes with little or no regard for anyone else.

About 3-4 weeks ago one of my church sister was involved in a similar accident she also ended up in a ditch her car is a right off but she is blessed to be alive, walked away with bruising and soreness, that person didn't stop either.

BUT GOD!







LucieLoo12 said:


> I got to testify this morning!
> 
> So I was on the highway on the way to work this morning and this guy runs me off the interstate. My car hydroplanes sending me 50ft. I ended up in this grassy part , inches away from the median. *My car wasn't damaged and I still made it to work on time.* *BUT GOD!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: It's really scary how selfish and cold people are becoming today. This person was so in a rush to get to where ever they were going and didn't even care if they harmed me. He didn't even know if I had a child in the car nor did he care. SMH And the interstate was busy and NO ONE stopped to see if I was ok. People are just all about themselves. The bible says in the last day, the love of many will wax cold.


----------



## JaneBond007

You are struggling trying to make sense of it all and you realize that He is reaching out to you.  You will never make "sense" out of it all.  He is too grand.  But you _can_ have faith.  Many have let go and fallen into His gentle hand long before you.  Oh, there's going to be persecution - the same and even worse than that you are making against believers right now.  But in the end, what will you have based upon your decision?  You cannot turn back now...you have come to that junction of knowledge.  All you can do is accept or reject and face the consequences.


----------



## Laela

Heard out an Oldie, but oh so Goodie today.. 

*Hallelujah, anyhow**...*


----------



## Shimmie

LucieLoo12 said:


> I got to testify this morning!
> 
> So I was on the highway on the way to work this morning and this guy runs me off the interstate. My car hydroplanes sending me 50ft. I ended up in this grassy part , inches away from the median. My car wasn't damaged and I still made it to work on time. *BUT GOD!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: It's really scary how selfish and cold people are becoming today. This person was so in a rush to get to where ever they were going and didn't even care if they harmed me. He didn't even know if I had a child in the car nor did he care. SMH And the interstate was busy and NO ONE stopped to see if I was ok. People are just all about themselves. The bible says in the last day, the love of many will wax cold.


 
Oh But GOD! 

So happy that you are okay LucieLoo12.  Bless your Darlin' Heart.  

 

God's protection is always with you,  in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

felic1 said:


> A lot of elements in local churches are being considered business ventures. Our church has a senior citizen apartment house, a veterans home, condo like townhomes and some other buildings and construction.
> 
> The street where the church is located had become a strip where unsavory behavior was conducted. The city sold most of the property on the street to the church and the county assisted with funding and or tax breaks. I have not seen any derelict appearing person ( unsaved soul) wandering the area.
> 
> *Our church has a lot of people delivered from various addictions. This situation seemed to make the community more valuable.*


 
Indeed it does make your community more valuable.  Good for you and your Church.     Jesus said:  "Occupy til' I Come!"  

Simply put, take over the world do not let it take over you.  God gave this Kingdom to us with full dominion.   I'm not speaking of greed and materialism, but we are to rule and not be ruled by the sins of this world.  Living the lives that Jesus paid and died for with His Blood.   

God bless you for sharing this wonderful testimony felic1


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Isaiah  5:

20Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!

21Woe unto them that are wise in their own eyes, and prudent in their own sight!


----------



## Laela




----------



## JaneBond007

You know, I've just gotten a revelation today about the behaviors of some people.  They are full of judgment against others and yet they show forth such a FAKE relationship to Jesus.  How can you look at another human being and declare you cannot touch that person as any other?  You cannot sit next to such?  What kind of christian faith is that?  Where did Jesus proclaim such?  It's irritating and of all things, for that to exist within a christian university? My poor, lovely African friends who had to deal with being the only person on the pew yet everywhere else, they crammed in like sardines.  Poor Rivka.  

 Yet, their first choice as missionaries is to go to Africa, Latin America, places where people are dark?  Rather than people who have had to deal with these kinds of personalities, and they are everywhere, to just give into vengeful mindsets, I'm going to pray for such people.  Not that they get their just-due, but that they find the true Jesus.  Because, evidently, they have not comprehended the gospel and they are in deep need of the love of Christ.  I'm going to show them Christ and encourage my children to show them Christ in the deepest of actions, even if they respond with more hatred.  O pilgrim, this is your path!


----------



## JaneBond007

ETA:  Rant over...still living in this Burgh or ignorance...sigh.  Life is so much bigger than the pea-sized opinions of some of these people.


----------



## Laela

_Upside-down faith_

Gotta see this... please watch until the end.

http://nevan.com/best-sermon-illustration-ever/


----------



## LiftedUp

LiftedUp said:


> So as I said in the prayer request thread, my life has been the oddest thing lately.  I went on a mini-vacation with mi mama  and one night while she was up _working_  she said that I was groaning and tossing and turning in my sleep. I'm usually a very restful, heavy sleeper, so this is unusual.  I told her that I had a bad dream,* it was with my boss and I was crying, bawling my eyes out in the dream and at the end of the dream I was being told constantly to quit and to leave my current position.  *
> 
> Now if that wasn't direct I don't know what is .  So please say a prayer for me ladies that I find another good position.  My boss is a nice lady but  I don't know how to explain our relationship.  But I definitely need to get out of there.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> **PS I didn't want to put this in the prayer request thread.



This seems to be playing out now.  Today my coworker was doing exactly the bolded


----------



## LoveisYou

Been in such a funk lately......
Writing out my thoughts helps a lot


----------



## JaneBond007

ETA:  I've been editing and editing, because I don't want to truly touch this thing with words outside of my heart and mind, but I'm compelled to...in the words of someone else...this is the truth.  I've been blessed by this catholic man in his writings.  He says it without my having to and revealing the discord.  Friendships hurt, a lot:

Paulo Coelho

"_People come into our lives for a reason. The reason? To love. That’s it;  to love. We have a tendency to complicate matters by finding all the  nuances as to their presence and if something goes wrong, well let’s  just say, all hell breaks loose because we want to make the other person  BAD and WRONG. I’m here to ask you to stop doing that; to the best of  your ability, please stop doing that. Regardless of the circumstances,  there is nothing wrong with the experience(s) or people. They are what  the are. The opportunity is to offer love to another; however, it’s just  as important to love yourself FIRST. Only then can you truly love  another; and I mean, truly love.

...
__So, when a relationship turns sour, the first person to think of is  you and how you can love yourself through the process. Does what’s  happening in the interaction match who you are? If so, then shower you  and him or her with all the love you can muster. It’s not about keeping  points here (that’s not love). It’s about loving unconditionally,  knowing that what’s on the other side of the issue will reveal beautiful  opportunities. On the other hand, if what you’re up to in life is not  in alignment with the other person’s or vice versa, bow out gracefully;  allowing him or her ALL the space they need to be free to be themselves  while at the same time giving yourself permission to be you. This is  love._

_Love is not about being hitched. It’s about allowing the space to BE.  If you can do that together, then YAY for you both; however, if it  requires distinguishing separate paths, then by all means take the time  to create it all while loving yourself through the process."_


----------



## Laela

_"God is spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth.”_


----------



## LoveisYou

Sometimes all you need is a WORD

"There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love."


----------



## TeeMBL

That thread in the off topic forum really has me tearing up, I am just so saddened by this generation and the lack of respect people can show.  But I know God is good and I'm thankful to know him, my spirit is just weeping and it is close to bursting out of me.


----------



## LoveisYou

TeeMBL said:


> That thread in the off topic forum really has me tearing up, I am just so saddened by this generation and the lack of respect people can show.  But I know God is good and I'm thankful to know him, my spirit is just weeping and it is close to bursting out of me.



It's sad indeed. I am glad I know that despite what the world says, He is still God and will forever be God. Nothing can change that.


----------



## Shimmie

TeeMBL said:


> That thread in the off topic forum really has me tearing up, I am just so saddened by this generation and the lack of respect people can show. But I know God is good and I'm thankful to know him, my spirit is just weeping and it is close to bursting out of me.


 


LoveisYou said:


> It's sad indeed. I am glad I know that despite what the world says, He is still God and will forever be God. Nothing can change that.


 
Can you tell me which thread it is.  If necessary, I will report it.   

Thanks, Sweethearts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

For the past few weeks we have been learning, re-learning (because we were taught this before) how to praise and worship God, how to shabach, towdah, thillah, barack Him, praise is not quiet people, lol.

Last night at church while we were almost at the end of our praise and worship, putting what we learned into motion..I suddenly realized that I had been ungrateful, I felt so convicted of my lack of gratefulness expressed earlier during the day it made me weep before the Lord.

You see, I received an increase which is a percentage paid due to the rise in the cost of living.  In my case, I received a percentage of weekly salary plus a onetime lump sum payment of $365, I was so discouraged about the percentage that I just did not see the $365.

In the midst of worship and thanksgiving Holy Spirit highlighted "but you also got $365", all I could do is cry.  All day I was too busy reminding God of all I do around here, plus the extras that even though I saw the extra money, even inquired with our payroll department how and why I got it, I was distracted because I felt like I should gotten a higher percentage.

Father so gently reminded me, that He is my keeper and provider and that every good thing truly comes from Him,  if the boss doesn’t give me what I deserve, He is still my provider all my needs are met and I will not beg bread!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The bible in the hands of a un-regenerated man can be very dangerous.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The bible in the hands of a un-regenerated man can be very dangerous.



Amen Sis. Amen.


----------



## Laela

Oh my what a Word ! You're busy looking at the percentage, He's reminding you of the *whole*. LOL

One dollar for each day of the year. Girl..thanks for sharing that. It's a great testament of gratitude. I also enjoy the different forms of praise!



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> For the past few weeks we have been learning, re-learning (because we were taught this before) how to praise and worship God, how to shabach, towdah, thillah, barack Him, praise is not quiet people, lol.
> 
> Last night at church while we were almost at the end of our praise and worship, putting what we learned into motion..I suddenly realized that I had been ungrateful, I felt so convicted of my lack of gratefulness expressed earlier during the day it made me weep before the Lord.
> 
> You see, I received an increase which is a percentage paid due to the rise in the cost of living.  In my case, *I received a percentage of weekly salary plus a onetime lump sum payment of $365*, I was so discouraged about the percentage that I just did not see the $365.
> 
> In the midst of worship and thanksgiving Holy Spirit highlighted "but you also got $365", all I could do is cry.  All day I was too busy reminding God of all I do around here, plus the extras that even though I saw the extra money, even inquired with our payroll department how and why I got it, I was distracted because I felt like I should gotten a higher percentage.
> 
> Father so gently reminded me, that He is my keeper and provider and that every good thing truly comes from Him,  if the boss doesn’t give me what I deserve, He is still my provider all my needs are met and I will not beg bread!


----------



## Laela

A small plane crashed-landed in the ocean, debris everywhere. A couple of passengers who survived were clinging to floating debris. The woman was fearful but held on as tight as she could and started to pray. She noticed another passenger, a man, also in the water. She couldn't reach him, so all she could do was offer him the best help she could...she told him to pray and ask God to save him. The man got upset and started  to curse profusely. The minute he started doing that, he sank quickyl and drowned. The woman held on, and later got rescued.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> Oh my what a Word ! You're busy looking at the percentage, He's reminding you of the *whole*. LOL
> 
> One dollar for each day of the year. Girl..thanks for sharing that. It's a great testament of gratitude. I also enjoy the different forms of praise!



Lol, yes a dollar for each day...

I was sharing this story with a co-worker who got the same percentage, she thanked me for reminding her to be grateful.


----------



## Laela

^^^ blessed, to be a blessing. Amein!!


----------



## LiftedUp

This is my anthem for the day, Psalm 57

Be merciful unto me, O God, be merciful unto me: for my soul trusteth in thee: yea, in the shadow of thy wings will I make my refuge, until these calamities be overpast.

2 I will cry unto God most high; unto God that performeth all things for me.

3 He shall send from heaven, and save me from the reproach of him that would swallow me up. Selah. God shall send forth his mercy and his truth.

4 My soul is among lions: and I lie even among them that are set on fire, even the sons of men, whose teeth are spears and arrows, and their tongue a sharp sword.

5 Be thou exalted, O God, above the heavens; let thy glory be above all the earth.

6 They have prepared a net for my steps; my soul is bowed down: they have digged a pit before me, into the midst whereof they are fallen themselves. Selah.

7 My heart is fixed, O God, my heart is fixed: I will sing and give praise.

8 Awake up, my glory; awake, psaltery and harp: I myself will awake early.

9 I will praise thee, O Lord, among the people: I will sing unto thee among the nations.

10 For thy mercy is great unto the heavens, and thy truth unto the clouds.

11 Be thou exalted, O God, above the heavens: let thy glory be above all the earth.


----------



## Shimmie

Look at God  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19921187&postcount=14


----------



## JaneBond007

Persecution of Christians in Syria and beyond...good website to keep abreast:

http://www.persecution.org/category/countries/middle-east/syria/

one story:

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...christians-forced-from-homes-in-syria-kassab/

He draws comparisons between Syria today and Syria of the turn of last century with the Armenian genocide.  I hadn't thought of it that way, the Ottomans killing christians...because the Armenians were christians.  SMH...sad and tragic, but a good read.


----------



## JaneBond007

It surely is difficult lately...what is this, hate-a-christian week?  Even supposed friends and family?  From all sides.  SMH.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^The bible speaks of these times, don't be surprised prepare for more adversity, disagreements etc.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^It's about expressing the personal pain of it.  Jesus also wept.  I probably cry more lol.


----------



## Laela

*Mark 10:34*
And they shall mock Him, and shall scourge Him, and shall spit upon Him, and shall kill Him: and the Third Day he shall rise again.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

As a Christian, I do not celebrate Easter. It's based off of pagan Idolatry that has been incorporated into the church. As Christians we need to take more time to understand where these "Christian holidays" originate from. YHWH warned the Israelites concerning fraternizing with pagans  and incorporating their ways (Deuteronomy) . If we are celebrating most of these holidays we are doing exactly what He warned against. Many will state that that's not what it means to them but that's no excuse because it's founded on pagan ungodly principles that are detestable to God. It doesn't matter what it means to you only what it means to God.


----------



## LiftedUp

He is Risen!  Happy Easter!  I spent my morning in church celebrating the resurrection of Jesus Christ and the other part of my morning trying to get non bunnified pics to decorate our youth ministry's facebook page 

Have a great day


----------



## JaneBond007

*2 Peter 3:3
*
*Know this first of all, that in the last days mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts,


* Shark bait week.  Funny, the only thing that's going to be caught is the mocker.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

On the same day Jesus went out of the house and sat by the sea. 2 And great multitudes were gathered to Him, so that He got into a boat and sat down; and the whole multitude stood on the shore.

3 Then He spoke many things to them in parables, saying: “Behold, a sower went out to sow. 4 And as he sowed, some seed fell by the wayside; and the birds came and devoured them. 5 Some fell on stony places, where they did not have much earth; they immediately sprang up because they had no depth of earth. 6 But when the sun was up they were scorched, and because they had no root they withered away. 7 And some fell among thorns, and the thorns sprang up and choked them. 8 But others fell on good ground and yielded a crop, some a hundredfold, some sixty, some thirty. 9 He who has ears to hear, let him hear.”

10 And the disciples came and said to Him, “Why do you speak to them in parables?” 11 He answered and said to them, “Because it has been given to you to know the mysteries of the kingdom of heaven, but to them it has not been given. 12 For whoever has, to him more will be given, and he will have abundance; but whoever does not have, even what he has will be taken away from him. 13 Therefore I speak to them in parables, because seeing they do not see, and hearing they do not hear, nor do they understand. 14 And in them the prophecy of Isaiah is fulfilled, which says:

‘Hearing you will hear and shall not understand,

and seeing you will see and not perceive; 15 
for the hearts of this people have grown dull. 
Their ears are hard of hearing, 
and their eyes they have closed, 
lest they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears, 
lest they should understand with their hearts and turn, 
so that I should heal them.’

16 But blessed are your eyes for they see, and your ears for they hear; 17 
or assuredly, I say to you that many prophets and righteous men desired to see what you see, and did not see it, and to hear what you hear, and did not hear it.

18 Therefore, hear the parable of the sower: 19 When anyone hears the word of the kingdom, and does not understand it, then the wicked one comes and snatches away what was sown in his heart. This is he who received seed by the wayside. 20 But he who received the seed on stony places, this is he who hears the word and immediately receives it with joy; 21 yet he has no root in himself, but endures only for a while. For when tribulation or persecution arises because of the word, immediately he stumbles. 22 Now he who received seed among the thorns is he who hears the word, and the cares of this world and the deceitfulness of riches choke the word, and he becomes unfruitful, 23 But he who received seed on the good ground is he who hears the word and understands it, who indeed bears fruit and produces: some a hundredfold, some sixty, some thirty.”


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Whoever dwells in the shelter of the Most High will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. I will say of the Lord, “He is my refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.” Surely he will save you from the fowler’s snare and from the deadly pestilence. He will cover you with his feathers, and under his wings you will find refuge; his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart. You will not fear the terror of night, nor the arrow that flies by day, nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, nor the plague that destroys at midday. A thousand may fall at your side, ten thousand at your right hand, but it will not come near you. You will only observe with your eyes and see the punishment of the wicked. If you say, “The Lord is my refuge,” and you make the Most High your dwelling, no harm will overtake you, no disaster will come near your tent. For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways; they will lift you up in their hands, so that you will not strike your foot against a stone. You will tread on the lion and the cobra; you will trample the great lion and the serpent. “Because he loves me,” says the Lord, “I will rescue him; I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name. He will call on me, and I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble, I will deliver him and honor him. With long life I will satisfy him and show him my salvation.” (Psalm 91:1-16)


----------



## ivyness

.....................


----------



## Laela

To spring forward... one sometimes must go back. Thanking Father God for this Reminder, worthy of repeating.




Shimmie said:


> _"You must hold on, so you can do what God wants and receive what he has promised._
> 
> _For in a very short time, “The One who is coming will come and will not be delayed. _
> 
> _Those who are right with me will live by faith._
> 
> _But if they turn back with fear, I will not be pleased with them.” _
> 
> _But we are not those who turn back and are lost. We are people who have faith and are saved."_


----------



## JaneBond007

Isaiah 12:2-3

2 "Behold, God is my salvation, I will trust and not be afraid; For the LORD GOD is my strength and song, And He has become my salvation."


3 Therefore you will joyously draw water From the springs of salvation.


----------



## JaneBond007

RE:  the transgender model

Rocero said, "the world makes you something that you are not, but you know inside what you are...burning question inside...how will you become that?" Equating the struggle of the transgender community to  persecution of beliefs (religion and philosophy) and color of skin is, imho, riding another bandwagon. People are born male and female and some are even born hemaphrodite. Others want to live the life of the opposite sex and change their physical and hormonal structure to approximate it. But essentially, we are either male or female. How you live is another story but gender is a truth.   Rocero is still a male.


----------



## LoveisYou

You can't live abundantly if you're shackled by fear


----------



## JaneBond007

Matthew 3:17
17 and behold, a voice from heaven said, “This is my beloved Son,[a] with whom I am well pleased.”


Proverbs 23:26
My son, give me your heart and let your eyes delight in my ways,


Proverbs 23:25
Let your father and your mother be glad, And let her rejoice who gave birth to you.


----------



## Renewed1

Often times, it's better to let go and let God!!


----------



## LoveisYou

Please don't quote

NVM


----------



## Aviah

Christian women are seemingly taught their whole lives to prepare for marriage and how to be the perfect wife, but men... not so much. Its made out to be the pinnacle of female existence. Then when it is really hard, and being the "perfect wife" doesn't make your husband the man you envisioned, people want out. Let's not act like divorce doesn't happen among Christians. Funny, its usually women that want the divorces.

What if you never get married? Why can't you be taught how to live a godly life, whether or not you are married?


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> .....................
> 
> View attachment 255929



This is so cool, that you were able to post this scripture via photo.


----------



## Shimmie

Praying for those who have family members and loved ones in prison.  

Jesus said:  

_"When I was in prison, you comforted me."  _

I hope this brings peace to the hearts of those who are worried about their loved ones who are incarcerated.  They are not alone.  Jesus is with them, to guard and to protect them.  And soon, He will be bringing them home. 

Be encouraged.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela

I'd love to do a tour of Israel one day...soon.


----------



## Renewed1

Laela said:


> I'd love to do a tour of Israel one day...soon.



Me too!  I always wanted to see where Jesus was nailed to the cross and the empty tomb.

I feel there is a lesson to be learned regarding the story of Cain and Able.  But I'm not just "getting it"!


----------



## JaneBond007

NFL

oy vey

I just don't wanna see anybody kiss unless it's Jay Tavare on Tembi Locke  and even that is kinda disturbing.  I've always cringed throughout my life, even those little pecks my father gave my mother.  Just don't wanna see it.  Stop PUSHING it on people, OMG.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> NFL
> 
> oy vey
> 
> I just don't wanna see anybody kiss unless it's Jay Tavare on Tembi Locke  and even that is kinda disturbing.  I've always cringed throughout my life, even those little pecks my father gave my mother.  Just don't wanna see it.  Stop PUSHING it on people, *OMG.*



Sorry but  at _OMG_  

And for the record, I don't want to see it either.  And I don't want to see / hear grown men calling each other 'Honey'....  or Baby .... or whatever else. 

It's....it's just too much.


----------



## JaneBond007

I mean, whatever in the world happened to respect?  Heterosexual or whichever?  You don't air out every darned thing.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> I mean, whatever in the world happened to respect?  Heterosexual or whichever? * You don't air out every darned thing.*



I know..   I know.   This is why those judges are overruling the laws 'against' gay marriage, because the public overall, still does not accept it.  Folks don't want to see all a' dat.   They don't.   Many folks have blindly supported them and now regret it when they see the public displays of interaction.   

And I do feel badly because I care and I don't want people of any manner to be hurt, but wrong is still wrong.  It's either hurt now, or hurt forever in eternity because redemption was rejected.   Jesus died so that they, among all, might live.  

It's such a sad mess.  It really is.  It's like, God how do I minister for them to receive?   I know so many and my heart aches for them.  How does God get through?  Lord how?


----------



## whosthatgurl

Just a random thought. God is sooo awesome. 

I wasn't intending on going to church tonight, I was just going to opt to watch the live stream (too many excuses I was trying to give myself; work in the morning, I'm "tired"), but after hearing the choir, and trying to still out talk myself of going, I hopped in my car. 

Best decision ever. 


Long story short, I gave my life over to God (became saved) and became filled (with the Holy Ghost).  Now mind you, I've been active in church for quite some time, and met amazing people to help strengthen my walk, but tonight, I made my mind up. 

I'm actually mad at myself for missing praise and worship... 

K. I'm off of my soap box now lol.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Galatians 2:20 NLT

My old self has been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me. So I live in this earthly body by trusting in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me.


----------



## LovelyRo

Dear God, I trust your No!


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatgurl said:


> Just a random thought. God is sooo awesome.
> 
> I wasn't intending on going to church tonight, I was just going to opt to watch the live stream (too many excuses I was trying to give myself; work in the morning, I'm "tired"), but after hearing the choir, and trying to still out talk myself of going, I hopped in my car.
> 
> Best decision ever.
> 
> 
> Long story short, I gave my life over to God (became saved) and became filled (with the Holy Ghost).  Now mind you, I've been active in church for quite some time, and met amazing people to help strengthen my walk, but tonight, I made my mind up.
> 
> I'm actually mad at myself for missing praise and worship...
> 
> K. I'm off of my soap box now lol.



Wow!  What a beautiful and awesome testimony.   God bless you!

And :welcome3: into the Family of God.   

You are a very courageous woman to step out of your comfort zone and spend time with Jesus in your Church of Worship.  

Well we now have the answer to whosthatgurl... 'It's YOU!'


----------



## JaneBond007

I've had my fun and my experience writing, blogging, developing ideas, pushing the envelope, etc., but I realize the season is coming to an end with the board.  Sometimes, you make a choice to remove something that doesn't edify you.  It's good to learn things about those so very different from you but at the same time, you don't want that negative influence on your soul.  The CF is the harbinger of holy souls - those paving the way, those holding on, barely.  You ARE making a difference.  I'd like to see it move beyond the experience of this board and become even bigger.  Sometimes, you want the comfort and protection of your own neighborhood, esp. when it is safe for the soul.  I do realize that it is a light in the darkness - vast darkness.


----------



## Divine.

JaneBond007 I am praying that God makes this so for me. I took a hiatus from my blog because I didn't have a computer and there's some technical things I want to do. In June, I really want to get back to spreading the Gospel and encouraging others outside of this board. I don't think I'm leaving anytime soon though


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

gross and utter darkness sometimes that is how it feels to me


----------



## mz.rae

Prayer ministry was so powerful this evening! I just feel like so many burdens were lifted off of me! Sunday and today were so wow!  I'm thankful to God for that experience and feel like I can come out of the enclosure that I put myself into the past few months.


----------



## Laela

Our chldren don't belong to us... they are on loan from the Father and great is our responsibilty to teach them about God and show them His Ways that they can never forgetr. God Bless all the parents (biological or adoptive... single or married) who rely solely on God concerning the children He gave them! With God they wil not fail.


----------



## Laela

A grateful heart is a thankful heart is a happy heart ... won't complain about long hours but rather thank Adonai for the job.  In all things, give thanks. Amein~


----------



## JaneBond007

What on earth is wrong with people, esp. some of these supposed ministers?  

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/05/...p-for-foreign-students/#.U4JD0M6lKIw.facebook

SC pastor accused of turning Bible college into forced labor camp for foreign students

The president of a South Carolina Bible college was charged last week with essentially treating foreign students as slaves by forcing them to perform work for little or no pay.

According to The Sun News, federal prosecutors filed a criminal complaint against Cathedral Bible College President Reginald Wayne Miller, accusing him of forced labor.

An affidavit included with the complaint said that students “described a pervasive climate of fear in which their legal status as non-immigrant students was in constant jeopardy, at the sole discretion of Dr. Miller, who threatened expulsion and therefore termination of their legal presence in the United States for noncompliance with his demands.”

Students told investigators that classes at the school “were not real,” and that the real purpose of the school was to force them to work over the maximum of 20 hours per week that federal law allows for student visas. The students alleged that Miller often forced them to live in substandard conditions without hot water, heat or air-conditioning.

The complaints said that students worked over 50 hours a week, and often received no pay, even though some had been promised $100 a week. Several students said that they were paid $50 a week for 40 hours of work or more.

The Friendly Atheist blog quipped that slavery was rampant throughout the Bible, allowing Miller to “still be considered a true man of the Bible.”

Miller was arrested in 2006 on charges of lewdness and prostitution after he exposed himself to an undercover officer in a bathhouse at Myrtle Beach State Park. Records indicated that Miller participated in a pre-trial intervention program, allowing his record to be expunged.

During a Friday appearance at Florence Federal Court House, a federal judge set bail at $250,000. He was also ordered to stay away from Cathedral Bible College, and its students. The former pastor could spend 20 years in jail if convicted.

See link above for news video.  
   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/<iframe src=


----------



## JaneBond007

Since when did being a christian mean being absolutely perfect and beyond human?  People just like looking for those flaws.  Thing is, until you know Him, you don't know what others see in Him, flawed or not.


----------



## bellatiamarie

No eye has seen, no ear has heard, and no mind has imagined what God has prepared for those who love Him.  1 Corinthians 2:9


----------



## LiftedUp

Job 19:25-27

New International Version (NIV)

25 I know that my redeemer lives,
    and that in the end he will stand on the earth.
26 And after my skin has been destroyed,
    yet in my flesh I will see God;
27 I myself will see him
    with my own eyes—I, and not another.
    How my heart yearns within me!


----------



## mz.rae

Im so tired of the state I am in. I just feel like emotions are up and down. I no longer want to live in this city anymore, and just want to up and leave. Only problem is I'm so close in nursing school, but I just feel like screw it just moving and transferring my credits. I have felt so low that I just wanted to check out on life. I often asked God where are you? Why do I feel like this? I'm praying but the empty feeling is still there. Why does it seem like everyone else's life is starting to fall into place but mine? Why is everyone getting into happy loving relationships, but im not? Why do I feel so alone. Im tired of feeling bitter. I know what I did was wrong, but I started to resent my church and the people there for introducing me to this guy when I was in a relationship. Our relationship wasn't healthy, and I later found out he wasn't being faithful himself. But even still I felt sadness about it ending and blamed the church. I just want love and to not feel alone.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^Please stay in school and finish your degree.  You can easily transfer to another city and get your upper degrees.  Develop your profession over a man.  I think you should see the glass as 1/2 full.


----------



## Laela

OK and I received this message, heard on the radio today:

(paraphrasing) For those who say they can't/ won't be a Christian because the churches are full of hypocrites, you're right. The church is a place much like a hospital where people go for healing and flock to it. So instead of focusing on those who are trying, why not focus on the personhood of God's Son, the most genuine person who ever lived? Your perspective will change for the better.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

mz.rae said:


> Im so tired of the state I am in. I just feel like emotions are up and down. I no longer want to live in this city anymore, and just want to up and leave. Only problem is I'm so close in nursing school, but I just feel like screw it just moving and transferring my credits. I have felt so low that I just wanted to check out on life. I often asked God where are you? Why do I feel like this? I'm praying but the empty feeling is still there. Why does it seem like everyone else's life is starting to fall into place but mine? Why is everyone getting into happy loving relationships, but im not? Why do I feel so alone. Im tired of feeling bitter. I know what I did was wrong, but I started to resent my church and the people there for introducing me to this guy when I was in a relationship. Our relationship wasn't healthy, and I later found out he wasn't being faithful himself. But even still I felt sadness about it ending and blamed the church. I just want love and to not feel alone.



You are only feeling badly because the relationship did not work the way you wanted it to, trust me things will get better but it's going to take some effort from you, start by forgiving the church people and then forgive yourself.

Though this relationship was orchestrated by the church people it doesn't sound like he was who God has for you.

You can take God at his word, he doesn't do false hookups, there is no failure in God....ask him to show you where you went wrong and be willing to accept responsibility for not listening to him or not going directly to him before starting a relationship, He is your source not the church people.

I'm praying that you stop giving into your 'feelings' (you admitted that they are up and down) and earnestly seek God in this, he has not left or forsaken you.l


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm really excited about God and what he wants to do in the lives of his people, if we would only let him, if we were only ready.

I want us to move forward in God and go from Faith to Faith and glory to glory, I am ready to see the miraculous, to see signs and wonders, I want us to see us lay hands on the sick and they recover, I want to see the opening of the blinded eyes, the lame walk, the depressed and tormented set free in Jesus name...Father,  help us to operate in powers and authority that you have so generously given us.

Abba, daddy please make my heart ready, .steadfast and unwavering, let me be pliable, I don't want to be a cast away...annoint my eyes with eye salve so that I can see you unstop my ears so that I can hear you, thicken my skin to take rebuke and not be easily offended, help me to have respect for authority, help me not to be stiffnecked I want to enter into your rest.

Father I come willing and humble myself under your mighty hand, my hearts desire is to you Lord, change me, everything that is not like you take it out, reveal me to me, let me see what you see the good the bad and the ugly, the buried and forgotten things the secret things the things that so easily beset me. I am laid bare before you, you see the heart and try the reigns.  

Lord, I surrender again hear my cry and answer me.


----------



## LiftedUp

How is your church celebrating Father's Day this year?  I was thinking about the topic in OT where some fathers didn't feel appreciated and it's really sad.  The fathers of the members of our youth ministry are some of our biggest supporters, they may not be as in the limelight as our mothers but they're there and they referee our sporting events, make sure that our members come out to events clean, happy and with full bellies etc.  I decided to coordinate our little rugrats (they're my sweetie pies really lol) to do a big dedication to dad and to do some homemade gifts.


----------



## mz.rae

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> You are only feeling badly because the relationship did not work the way you wanted it to, trust me things will get better but it's going to take some effort from you, start by forgiving the church people and then forgive yourself.
> 
> Though this relationship was orchestrated by the church people it doesn't sound like he was who God has for you.
> 
> You can take God at his word, he doesn't do false hookups, there is no failure in God....ask him to show you where you went wrong and be willing to accept responsibility for not listening to him or not going directly to him before starting a relationship, He is your source not the church people.
> 
> I'm praying that you stop giving into your 'feelings' (you admitted that they are up and down) and earnestly seek God in this, he has not left or forsaken you.l



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much!!



don't give up!


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> No eye has seen, no ear has heard, and no mind has imagined what God has prepared for those who love Him. 1 Corinthians 2:9



bellatiamarie... thank you for this scripture, a sure promise from God's heart to us.   It blessed me so much that it stayed in my spirit and I ended up sharing it in another post.   

 God bless you and yes, God surely has much which your eye has not seen, nor your ears have not heard, nor your mind has ever imagined, but yet you shall behold by sight, by ear, by mind and within your hands...the sure blessings and the power of God for you are His 'Delight'.  

 In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Shimmie said:


> bellatiamarie... thank you for this scripture, a sure promise from God's heart to us.   It blessed me so much that it stayed in my spirit and I ended up sharing it in another post.
> 
> God bless you and yes, God surely has much which your eye has not seen, nor your ears have not heard, nor your mind has ever imagined, but yet you shall behold by sight, by ear, by mind and within your hands...the sure blessings and the power of God for you are His 'Delight'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



He's so AWESOME... Thank you!! Shimmie


----------



## crlsweetie912

Found out that the job that I deeply wanted with all my heart would have been worse than the situation I'm in now.  Thank you Lord for seeing everything and protecting me.


----------



## LoveisYou

crlsweetie912 said:


> Found out that the job that I deeply wanted with all my heart would have been worse than the situation I'm in now.  Thank you Lord for seeing everything and protecting me.



Amen for His Protection!!!!


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^May G-d act upon your needs speedily and with total providence.


----------



## Laela

Love this!
_
*Shortcuts are not from God. Those results won't last. But things achieved from God's processes last for generations.*_ -Chris Cree


----------



## Divine.

I am so thankful that I have the Lord in my life. He is my everything. I honestly don't know where I'd be without Him. Sometimes it just amazes me how God can love the unlovable and show mercy to those who don't deserve it. I am humbled.


----------



## crlsweetie912

At my lowest point.  But He is still with me.  Thankful for His steadfast nature even though I waver.  Looking at this as a new beginning for me rather than an ending.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> At my* lowest point*.  But He is still with me.  Thankful for His steadfast nature even though I waver.  Looking at this as a new beginning for me rather than an ending.



There's no other place to go but......  :Rose: "UP" :Rose:


----------



## JaneBond007

People and their assumptions - it bothers me, esp. if they are racially charged.  I think they don't want someone over them.  Well, maybe they missed the memo.  There is always going to be someone bigger, better, smarter than you, always.  Yes, the L-rd can carry this burden.  Sometimes, you just need to unload your heart.


----------



## bellatiamarie

The Holy Spirit placed this on my heart this morning: stop letting the enemy tell you "no" without giving God the opportunity to tell you "yes." Doubt, uncertainty, and confusion about what God has promised us is nothing but a trick of the enemy... Philippians 4:6-7 says: "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus." Ask God for what you want... Make your requests and stop toiling and worrying about it!


----------



## LoveisYou

bellatiamarie said:


> The Holy Spirit placed this on my heart this morning: stop letting the enemy tell you "no" without giving God the opportunity to tell you "yes." Doubt, uncertainty, and confusion about what God has promised us is nothing but a trick of the enemy... Philippians 4:6-7 says: "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus." Ask God for what you want... Make your requests and stop toiling and worrying about it!



Thank you!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I need to reign in my thoughts.  I'm sitting here listening to someone who has everything they could ever need and double.....but complains all day everyday.  I started to have contempt in my heart for this person with all that I'm going through.  And envy.  I need to focus on good, pure things of God and tune everything else out .
Philippians 4:8
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.


----------



## LoveisYou

Jehovah Jireh, my provider, His grace is sufficient for me
The Lord shall supply all my needs
According to His riches in glory
He gave His angels charge over me
Jehovah Jireh cares for me

Just sharing the song that's on my heart


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Jehovah Jireh, my provider, His grace is sufficient for me
> The Lord shall supply all my needs
> According to His riches in glory
> He gave His angels charge over me
> Jehovah Jireh cares for me
> 
> Just sharing the song that's on my heart



I love this song...   Thank you so much for sharing this from your heart to ours.   

 Your 'Provision' shall be 'seen'  ....... In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> I love this song...   Thank you so much for sharing this from your heart to ours.
> 
> Your 'Provision' shall be 'seen'  ....... In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

mz.rae praying that you are feeling peace in your spirit today and more determined to go on.


----------



## JaneBond007

◄ John 6:53 ►


*53*So  Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, unless you eat the  flesh of the Son of Man and drink His blood, you have no life in  yourselves. *54*“He who eats My flesh and drinks My blood has eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day. *55*“For My flesh is true food, and My blood is true drink. *56*“He who eats My flesh and drinks My blood abides in Me, and I in him. *57*“As the living Father sent Me, and I live because of the Father, so he who eats Me, he also will live because of Me. *58*“This is the bread which came down out of heaven; not as the fathers ate and died; he who eats this bread will live forever.” *Words to the Disciples*
*59*These things He said in the synagogue as He taught in Capernaum. 
*60*Therefore many of His disciples, when they heard _this_ said, “This is a difficult statement; who can listen to it?” *61*But Jesus, conscious that His disciples grumbled at this, said to them, “Does this cause you to stumble? *62*“_What_ then if you see the Son of Man ascending to where He was before? *63*“It is the Spirit who gives life; the flesh profits nothing; the words that I have spoken to you are spirit and are life. *64*“But  there are some of you who do not believe.” For Jesus knew from the  beginning who they were who did not believe, and who it was that would  betray Him. *65*And  He was saying, “For this reason I have said to you, that no one can  come to Me unless it has been granted him from the Father.”


----------



## felic1

I think it would be in order for priests to get married and have children. The priests are growing older and do not need to be alone.


----------



## JaneBond007

No, catholic priests take a vow of celibacy and their "family" is the parish they are the Father of.  They are not alone when they become very old and feeble.  The article was an attempt to further jab the church even despite Pope Francis being as refreshing a change as he is.  People just don't comprehend the catholic family, which is the point of my disgust with that article because she's making a big deal out of a non-big-deal lol.  Catholics have a different understanding about marriage and children than most others.  Why she has a problem with this, I dunno.


----------



## LoveisYou

Another song on my heart tonight

In Christ alone my hope is found,
He is my light, my strength, my song;
This Cornerstone, this solid Ground,
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace,
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My Comforter, my All in All,
Here in the love of Christ I stand.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^my choir is learning this song, it's so beautiful.


----------



## PinkPebbles

bellatiamarie said:


> The Holy Spirit placed this on my heart this morning: stop letting the enemy tell you "no" without giving God the opportunity to tell you "yes." Doubt, uncertainty, and confusion about what God has promised us is nothing but a trick of the enemy... Philippians 4:6-7 says: "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus." Ask God for what you want... Make your requests and stop toiling and worrying about it!


 
So true...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thinking out loud!

I'm baffled, I don't know what I did or even said...everything was going fine at lunch even though I noticed you weren't taking part in the conversation much, we get back to the office and you are a totally different person.

Ignoring me which I'm fine with if you are busy but I' m busy too and its rude, I look up to you and respect you, how could you leave and not say that you are leaving and you know that I'm right here ...I'm tired of these mood swings


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord I'm really feeling sensitive about this right now, whatever lesson there is in this for me to learn help me to learn it, help me to not be so easily affected when folk I care about act a fool.  Let my emotions submit to you so that I am not up today and down tomorrow, help me to be constant like you are constant, someone is watching and I want to always represent you well...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

What I know for sure is people are going to be offended, the WORD offends people sometimes it doesn't matter how it's delivered


----------



## LiftedUp

God keeps showing up and showing out.  Everything I have asked for is coming to pass in the right time.  Thank you Jesus 

It's exciting, overwhelming and scary at the same time.  I feel like I'm reading a mystery novel.

My God is AWESOME!!!

No weapon formed against me shall prosper.

My life is truly reflected in my siggy verse right now


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

While its important to attend church, its more important to BE the church....after all, what's the point in going if there is no change.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JB

Is that you?


----------



## JaneBond007

*Philippians 4:13* - I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Did you erase before I got a chance to read, tricky, tricky...anyway your beautiful!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

okay its official, YOU have a problem, I extended myself to you this morning and brought your favorite, mangoes!

your response, "I have lots of these at home, someone brought me a lot of them, you can give it to the girls downstairs".

I wish you would stay this way and never come round, it would make it easier ...You are much too old for this, this is child's play!

I wont have your bad attitude have me begging God to get me from around you or you from around me, *HE *PLACED ME HERE and I will not be moved before my time.


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Did you erase before I got a chance to read, tricky, tricky...anyway your beautiful!!




When someone writes "JB," I think they're referring to me.  I'm probably wrong but usually, that's what they write.  Are you referring to me?  I don't comprehend what you were asking previously.  I tagged you with this basic message, then erased it.  If it's not referring to me, please disregard.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JaneBond007 said:


> When someone writes "JB," I think they're referring to me. I'm probably wrong but usually, that's what they write. Are you referring to me? I don't comprehend what you were asking previously. I tagged you with this basic message, then erased it. If it's not referring to me, please disregard.


 

I meant you


----------



## LoveisYou

Thank you.......


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67


  Amel Larrieux is in the siggy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LoveisYou praying for you, don't let go just yet continue to reach out to him as you are led to

remember this psalms 27 says:

Though my father and mother forsake me, the Lord will receive me.


----------



## LoveisYou

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> LoveisYou praying for you, don't let go just yet continue to reach out to him as you are led to
> 
> remember this psalms 27 says:
> 
> Though my father and mother forsake me, the Lord will receive me.



Thank you lady, I love that verse. It used to tear me up when I was younger, now not so much. The pain isn't as intense, slowly I feel that I'm moving toward acceptance of what is, instead of what "should be." God knows why.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LoveisYou said:


> Thank you lady, I love that verse. It used to tear me up when I was younger, now not so much. The pain isn't as intense, slowly I feel that I'm moving toward acceptance of what is, instead of what "should be." God knows why.



Amen! Once you've done what the Lord requires of you, it's just the matter of hurt feelings to be dealt with and HE can fix that too.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

1 cor 2:14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.


----------



## LoveisYou

Another song


"All authority
Every victory is Yours
All authority
Every victory is Yours

Savior, worthy of honor and glory
Worthy of all our praise, You overcame
Jesus, awesome in power forever
Awesome and great is Your name, You overcame"


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> 
> Amel Larrieux is in the siggy.



JB... I thought that was a picture of you in your siggy...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> 1 cor 2:14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.



Healthy Hair...your post is so on time.    This morning during my commute to work, I was reading this article from Charisma...

http://www.charismanews.com/opinion...-david-was-not-gay-and-jesus-was-not-intersex

Right afterwards, as I was shaking my head at the foolishless, I read your post and this scripture just answered it all.   

Thank you for allowing the Holy Spirit to use you so richly and so on time...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Healthy Hair...your post is so on time. This morning during my commute to work, I was reading this article from Charisma...
> 
> http://www.charismanews.com/opinion...-david-was-not-gay-and-jesus-was-not-intersex
> 
> Right afterwards, as I was shaking my head at the foolishless, I read your post and this scripture just answered it all.
> 
> Thank you for allowing the Holy Spirit to use you so richly and so on time...


 
Shimmie

Two words:

*LORD HELP!!!!*


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> Two words:
> 
> *LORD HELP!!!!*



Psalm 18:6  

_*As for God, his way is perfect:* *the word of the Lord is tried:* he is a buckler to all those that trust in him.  _

Healthy Hair, God knows.... His Word is truly 'tried'.   Folks keep 'trying' Him, in an attempt to make a mockery of His Word and all that He has ordained.    

Yet little do they know, God's Word never changes and especially not to validate sin.


----------



## Renewed1

I enjoying laying things at my fathers feet.  It's a stress reliever.


----------



## ckisland

For the first time since I was 10 or 11, I got down on my knees and prayed to the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I have been speaking with The Lord for over a week, and tonight I was compelled to submit myself, to touch my forehead to the floor to the King of Heaven. 

I've found myself lurking in this side of the forum for a long time, and I never thought I would be posting in here. I never thought I would come to Christianity ever again, but I asked to be made whole and He is the one who answered. 

I have so many questions for you ladies, if you all would be willing to help me   I feel like a little kid, I'm totally new to this LOL!!


----------



## Divine.

ckisland said:


> For the first time since I was 10 or 11, I got down on my knees and prayed to the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I have been speaking with The Lord for over a week, and tonight I was compelled to submit myself, to touch my forehead to the floor to the King of Heaven.
> 
> I've found myself lurking in this side of the forum for a long time, and I never thought I would be posting in here. I never thought I would come to Christianity ever again, but I asked to be made whole and He is the one who answered.
> 
> I have so many questions for you ladies, if you all would be willing to help me   I feel like a little kid, I'm totally new to this LOL!!



Welcome!! Isn't it wonderful how God answers us in our darkest hours? God is so good!  Don't be afraid to ask questions! That's what we're here for


----------



## Shimmie

ckisland said:


> For the first time since I was 10 or 11, I got down on my knees and prayed to the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I have been speaking with The Lord for over a week, and tonight I was compelled to submit myself, to touch my forehead to the floor to the King of Heaven.
> 
> I've found myself lurking in this side of the forum for a long time, and I never thought I would be posting in here. I never thought I would come to Christianity ever again, but I asked to be made whole and He is the one who answered.
> 
> I have so many questions for you ladies, if you all would be willing to help me   I feel like a little kid, I'm totally new to this LOL!!



Dearest ckisland...  :welcome3:  

I mean this far beyond cordial greetings.   I am so moved by your testimony.  

God is pleased with you and I know beyond anything that you have made His day upon Heaven and Earth that you chose to be one with Him.  He is just beaming from Heaven that you chose His love for you and that in Him, you chose to Believe. 

God bless you and keep you.   You have surely made our day as well.  We are here for you, as your sisters.  Thank you again and again, for blessing us with your beautiful heart full of love.  

Once again, Dearest One...   

:welcome3:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ckisland said:


> For the first time since I was 10 or 11, I got down on my knees and prayed to the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I have been speaking with The Lord for over a week, and tonight I was compelled to submit myself, to touch my forehead to the floor to the King of Heaven.
> 
> I've found myself lurking in this side of the forum for a long time, and I never thought I would be posting in here. I never thought I would come to Christianity ever again, but I asked to be made whole and He is the one who answered.
> 
> I have so many questions for you ladies, if you all would be willing to help me  I feel like a little kid, I'm totally new to this LOL!!


 


Welcome!!!!!!!!


Luke 15 says,
*10*Even so, I tell you, there is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner repenting."

I rejoice with the Angels and Welcome you on your return HOME!

Begin reading the Gospel of John, which really speaks to the love of God.  We are praying for you.


----------



## ckisland

Awwww, ladies, thank you so much!! I teared up reading your responses. I really and truly appreciate your warm welcomes  .

Iwanthealthyhair67, thank you for your suggestion . I downloaded the Bible and Daily Walk New Testament about a week ago. I've been reading the New Testament daily, and that's what built up this final push.

I feel bashful because I've never even been to a Church service before. . .in my life . I wasn't raised in a religious household at all (though we're weirdly spiritual), so I'm starting from ground zero in many ways. I don't even know how to pray properly .


----------



## Shimmie

ckisland said:


> Awwww, ladies, thank you so much!! I teared up reading your responses. I really and truly appreciate your warm welcomes  .
> 
> Iwanthealthyhair67, thank you for your suggestion . I downloaded the Bible and Daily Walk New Testament about a week ago. I've been reading the New Testament daily, and that's what built up this final push.
> 
> I feel bashful because I've never even been to a Church service before. . .in my life .
> 
> *I wasn't raised in a religious household at all (though we're weirdly spiritual), so I'm starting from ground zero in many ways. I don't even know how to pray properly .*



ckisland ...  You're one of the best kind because God doesn't have to 'undo' anything with you.  You are all 'brand new'.     

As for prayer, the only proper prayer is speaking truthfully from your heart.  God listens, while embracing you in His forever loving heart.


----------



## Divine.

ckisland said:


> I feel bashful because I've never even been to a Church service before. . .in my life . I wasn't raised in a religious household at all (though we're weirdly spiritual), so I'm starting from ground zero in many ways. I don't even know how to pray properly .



Don't feel bashful ckisland! When I first got saved, although I had been in the church my whole life, I had no idea how to have a relationship with God. I didn't know how to pray. I didn't know how to worship. I was much pretty lost! But God answered me when I called upon his name and has been leading me ever since. Everything became natural. There wasn't any rocket science behind it.

So continue doing what you have been doing. Praying is simply having a conversation with God. Just remember: conversations are two-way so listen for His still small voice.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> ckisland ...  You're one of the best kind because God doesn't have to 'undo' anything with you.  You are all 'brand new'.
> 
> As for prayer, the only proper prayer is speaking truthfully from your heart.  God listens, while embracing you in His forever loving heart.



Amen.  There's no way to pray "right"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ckisland


Its my pleasure, prayer is simply talking to God as you begin to study the word of God you will notice and increase in your prayers as well as how you pray, so don't worry about that, the ways of the Lord are learned.

We will be praying that the Lord directs you to a bible based church one where you can learn and grow.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Amen.  There's no way to pray "right"



crlsweetie912 

Sweetie:   Your hair is sooooooooo pretty in your siggy.   Beautiful curls of God's Glory upon the crown of your head.


----------



## JaneBond007

In a tough situation, we sometimes resolve to say, "L-rd, you're all I've got."  

"Well, gee, thanks!" (He must think) LOL

I want it to be, "L-rd, You're the ONE that I've got!!!!!"


----------



## bellatiamarie

JaneBond007 said:


> In a tough situation, we sometimes resolve to say, "L-rd, you're all I've got."
> 
> "Well, gee, thanks!" (He must think) LOL
> 
> I want it to be, "L-rd, You're the ONE that I've got!!!!!"



Lol... I always say "Lord, you're all I have... But the good thing about that is... You're all I need!"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

“The difficulties of life do not have to be unbearable. It is the way we look at them - through faith or unbelief - that makes them seem so. We must be convinced that our Father is full of love for us and that He only permits trials to come our way for our own good.

Let us occupy ourselves entirely in knowing God. The more we know Him, the more we will desire to know Him. As love increases with knowledge, the more we know God, the more we will truly love Him. We will learn to love Him equally in times of distress or in times of great joy.” 

― Brother Lawrence, The Practice of the Presence of God


----------



## Divine.

I truly appreciate how God always gives me indications of what I need to work on next. For past couple of weeks, I have just been feeling like God has been telling me to find peace in Him alone. At first, I was confused because I thought I had found peace in Him! But then the tests came and they truly revealed that I was still putting value in temporal things. 

I have always had this mindset that I deserve things from others because I over give. As a codependent, I would always give and overexert myself and secretly hope that the same things would be given to me. I carried this into my relationship with God: giving and denying myself, secretly hoping I would receive something in return. God quickly revealed showed me that I don't deserve anything, period. 

I am learning to be thankful simply because God allowed me to see another day. I feel at peace just because I have the Holy Spirit within me. The power that raised Jesus from the dead is living inside me! I am not worthy of God's grace, but yet he showers me with it daily.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Very profound...my pastor says this all the time, the first time she said it, it stung, because we actually think we are entitled we've been 'trained' to think that we are deserving...

For me it's I don't trust God in every situation, my excuse was I've been doing things my own way for so long that I couldn't trust God to do everything that He says He would do and has already done. What an eye opener and what a feeling of sadness that I still sometimes struggle in that area, aren't we just like little children how quickly we forget, but He's working on me I'm glad that He hasn't given up on me, I'd be literally lost. I thank Him for His longsuffering and tender mercies towards us.



Divine. said:


> I truly appreciate how God always gives me indications of what I need to work on next. For past couple of weeks, I have just been feeling like God has been telling me to find peace in Him alone. At first, I was confused because I thought I had found peace in Him! But then the tests came and they truly revealed that I was still putting value in temporal things.
> 
> I have always had this mindset that I deserve things from others because I over give. As a codependent, I would always give and overexert myself and secretly hope that the same things would be given to me. I carried this into my relationship with God: giving and denying myself, secretly hoping I would receive something in return. God quickly revealed showed me that I don't deserve anything, period.
> 
> I am learning to be thankful simply because God allowed me to see another day. I feel at peace just because I have the Holy Spirit within me. The power that raised Jesus from the dead is living inside me! I am not worthy of God's grace, but yet he showers me with it daily.


----------



## Divine.

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Very profound...my pastor says this all the time, the first time she said it, it stung, because we actually think we are entitled we've been 'trained' to think that we are deserving...
> 
> For me it's I don't trust God in every situation, my excuse was I've been doing things my own way for so long that I couldn't trust God to do everything that He says He would do and has already done. What an eye opener and what a feeling of sadness that I still sometimes struggle in that area, aren't we just like little children how quickly we forget, but He's working on me I'm glad that He hasn't given up on me, I'd be literally lost. I thank Him for His longsuffering and tender mercies towards us.



Things didn't click for me until someone told me I was being arrogant. When I heard those words...I was ready to fight! It stung tremendously to hear that. I never thought of myself as one those people who only looked to God for his hand and not his heart. But when I look back at all the times I have gotten mad at God, it's because I felt like he was withholding something from me. 

We'll always be a work in progress. Thankfully, we don't have to strive to be perfect. There's always an area that we need to work on and God is there to help. 

It's so funny, I actually had to go back to my blog and encourage *myself* with _my own_ blog post in this area  The Lord must have known I needed it at some point


----------



## ckisland

I found myself with thoughts turning away from the Lord today. I see how much diligence this change and this submission will take. 
I went to read a diet book of mine, and the first page I opened to said, "Time for Change" in big bold letters. My mind was spinning about what I'm doing and if I want to continue this path. I'm taking this as a sign.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ckisland praying for your strength to persevere, it's easy to go back to what is familiar...know that even in this that the Lord is still there with you he hasn't left you and wants you to trust Him.


----------



## Divine.

^^^^I agree with Iwanthealthyhair67, don't give up. There's an ongoing battle going on for God's children. For them to turn their backs on God. God answered you for a reason. I have no doubt that he is going to use you for something far greater than you can even imagine right now. 

I think he was definitely speaking to you through your book


----------



## JaneBond007

I divest myself of all guilt related to the misunderstanding.  It is no longer my problem.  I will not seek understanding, explain my side - nothing.  Whatever is thought of me, it is not my problem, not my guilt. It does not belong to me.  I am free.  

Sometimes, people are going to be wrong and think wholeheartedly that they are right.  They are not going to understand that people make mistakes and don't actually hear what you had to say to them when they were busy.  Things escape people sometimes.  But building and building upon that, it's in your hands.  I divest myself of all the guilt you are attempting to place upon me.  I am free.  I leave it to Our Blessed Mother.  She knows how to pray for this situation.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

2 Thess 2
3Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; 4Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God.


----------



## LoveisYou

Lo and behold, almost two weeks later and I got a voice mail message from my father....I will keep you ladies posted


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Lo and behold, almost two weeks later and I got a voice mail message from my father....I will keep you ladies posted



LoveisYou...  

 

_And he shall turn the heart of the fathers to the children, and the heart of the children to their fathers ..._

Malachi 4:6 

For your Dad...


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> LoveisYou...
> 
> 
> 
> _And he shall turn the heart of the fathers to the children, and the heart of the children to their fathers ..._
> 
> Malachi 4:6
> 
> For your Dad...



Thank you Shimmie


----------



## Laela

*II Timothy 2:7  * 
Consider what I say, and may the Lord give you understanding in all things (New King James Version)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JB this new siggy is very ah..disconcerting, lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The next time someone asks you, 'how are you doing' or 'how are things' (which usually refers to your walk with Christ, don't say that you are "trying".

Definition of try (v)

Bing Dictionary
try
[ trī ]


1.attempt something: to make an attempt or effort to do something
2.test something for purpose of assessment: to test, sample, or experiment with something in order to assess its usefulness, worth, or quality
3.vex somebody: to subject somebody or something to great strain


Let's "do" Jesus, the bible says that I can do all things through Christ that strengthens me!


----------



## LiftedUp

*Job 33:29-30

“God does all these things to a person—
    twice, even three times—
to turn them back from the pit,
    that the light of life may shine on them."


*I needed that verse this morning.  I wasn't feeling like going to work this morning or doing anything.  I wanted to be an ostrich and bury my head in the sand and just wait for everything to pass.  Thankfully God blessed with with breath and with life.  Through his grace, I got up and pushed through everything and today is turning out to be a great day because God made it so .


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> *Job 33:29-30
> 
> “God does all these things to a person—
> twice, even three times—
> to turn them back from the pit,
> that the light of life may shine on them."
> 
> 
> *I needed that verse this morning.  I wasn't feeling like going to work this morning or doing anything.  I wanted to be an ostrich and bury my head in the sand and just wait for everything to pass.  Thankfully God blessed with with breath and with life.  Through his grace, I got up and pushed through everything and today is turning out to be a great day because God made it so .



I love the Book of Job.  I can remember thinking that it would be depressing, but it's anything but.  God's Word is always 'Up Lifting'.


----------



## LiftedUp

^^ Job is very relatable to me.  I feel like I can read it and identify so much with his feelings!


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> ^^ Job is very relatable to me.  I feel like I can read it and identify so much with his feelings!



  I agree with you.  

Another Book that I find _'Up Lifting'_ is the Book of Revelation.   

I can remember in the beginning, that it seemed more ominous than a blessing; but after we had a Bible Study on it, I fell in love with that Book.   

Revelation 1:3

_Blessed is the one who reads aloud the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear it and take to heart what is written in it, because the time is near._

Praise God for His everlasting words of Truth.   So very _'Up Lifting'_.  

LiftedUp...

Have you noticed what I've been doing here?


----------



## LiftedUp

lol yes @Shimmie. I love your play on words and it along with the passages are helping to uplift my spirit.  Thank you


----------



## JaneBond007

Zechariah 12:10

"And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and supplication. They will look on me, the one they have pierced, and they will mourn for him as one mourns for an only child, and grieve bitterly for him as one grieves for a firstborn son.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

How can two walk together unless they are in agreement.


----------



## Laela

A hearty Amein to that.. God knows why...



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> How can two walk together unless they are in agreement.


----------



## milaydy31

I have no doubt about His presence next to me. I can feel Him and I can see and feel the changes that He is making in my Life and I am thankful. 
But at the same time I feel so low, afraid and desperate. I can't explain it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela

A timely message for this "Independence day" 

July 3

*Luke 18:8* _ I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?_ 

How many of you reading this are struggling with life interrupting your faith? Let me explain what I mean. You constantly declare the truth of the word while you see the facts of life. You are trying to hold on to the substance and evidence of your faith, yet you are in pain while declare healing, and your world keeps unraveling while you declare that God is in control! The hymn "It Is Well With My Soul" has an intriguing stanza that says "And Lord Haste The Day When My Faith Shall Be Sight...." Luke 18:8 is the response of Jesus when questioned about God's desire to vindicate His children. Our job is to PRAY without ceasing! We don't pray for vengeance: we pray for God's intervention. I believe our constant praying moves God and turns faith into sight right now! Not only that, I also believe prayer changes sight into faith, and puts our focus back on God. The hymn focuses on life after death, but I won't need faith after I die! I need God to be interested in swallowing up the facts with the truth. Your prayers determine whether or not Jesus will find faith when He decides to move. Are your prayers littered with your problems or gratitude for His solutions?

Elder S R Henderson, Pastor


----------



## felic1

Iwanthealthyhair67  Thank you for the " how can two walk unless they be agreed?" post. I just got beat down in the predator thread. I have not joined the homosexual acceptance group. I do not celebrate non heterosexual unions.  I do have to realize that statements that are not gay accepting offend those who walk in darkness. Many women that participate in this forum are not Christians. They have a very worldly agenda. It is surprising to me. A family will grow via procreation or adoption. I am still a believer in a traditional marriage and family. Fellowship on LHCF is limited in some areas.


----------



## Divine.

How do you deal with someone who's close to you being in a non-heterosexual relationship? I get that it's not biblically sound, but are you just supposed to throw the person away?

I do not agree with that lifestyle, however I firmly believe in loving and respecting one another. I feel like certain relationships in my life are strained because of this change. I haven't accepted it.


----------



## Shimmie

Your loving prayers are needed for this dear child.  Thank you so much.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20292251&postcount=1


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Mark 6:16-17
16 He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned. 17 And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name shall they cast out devils; they shall speak with new tongues;


----------



## Shimmie

felic1 said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67  Thank you for the " how can two walk unless they be agreed?" post. I just got beat down in the predator thread. I have not joined the homosexual acceptance group. I do not celebrate non heterosexual unions.  I do have to realize that statements that are not gay accepting offend those who walk in darkness. Many women that participate in this forum are not Christians. They have a very worldly agenda. It is surprising to me. A family will grow via procreation or adoption. I am still a believer in a traditional marriage and family. Fellowship on LHCF is limited in some areas.



felic1 ... 

Just read this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Office Rant Update

Guess what, today I got a bag of mangoes and lots of conversation, and I took them both, not because I love mangoes so much but because I want to forgive as often as HE has forgiven and forgives me.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay its official, YOU have a problem, I extended myself to you this morning and brought your favorite, mangoes!
> 
> your response, "I have lots of these at home, someone brought me a lot of them, you can give it to the girls downstairs".
> 
> I wish you would stay this way and never come round, it would make it easier ...You are much too old for this, this is child's play!
> 
> I wont have your bad attitude have me begging God to get me from around you or you from around me, *HE *PLACED ME HERE and I will not be moved before my time.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Office Rant Update
> 
> Guess what, today I got a bag of mangoes and lots of conversation, and I took them both, not because I love mangoes so much but because I want to forgive as often as HE has forgiven and forgives me.



Well Glory!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Well Glory!



I realize that she can stop speaking again, but I have to forgive not for her sake but for mine.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I realize that she can stop speaking again, but I have to forgive not for her sake but for mine.


 
Amen, 'Healthy Hair'.   You have the greater capacity and the grace to follow through.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

DIRECTIONS FROM ABOVE


Trust in the LORD.... in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths.Proverbs 3:5-6


During a visit to Chicago, I stayed on the 25th floor of a downtown hotel. As I gazed out of the window, I was facinated by the maze of cars flowing fourlanes abreast in opposite directions.


One motorist faced an emergency. He had engine trouble and was stalled in the middle of all traffic. From my vantage point I could see for blocks, I watched
several drivers switch into the same lane as the stalled auto, unaware of what was ahead. Thinking they were gaining time, these motorists were actually crossing over into a lane that would only spell greater delay.


As we travel along life's road, we do much the same as those misguided drivers. With our limited foresight we select the route that seems best-only to find that the temporary advance has led us into a course filled with delay and heartache. But now reassuring that we can look to One who is above everything, who knows the end from the beginning!


This is why the writer of Proverbs could say, "In all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths" (Prov. 3:6). When the Lord indicates a "stop" or a "change of lanes" or a "wait", we gladly obey.


Yes, look for directions from above.


The best way to know God's will is to say "I will" to God.


----------



## LoveisYou

If there is one thing this situation taught me is that I do hear the voice of God

I mean I couldn't rest, the Holy Spirit gave me a clear "no" months later I find out why....and what a why!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Holy Spirit is always speaking but we are not always listening or wanting to hear!


----------



## LoveisYou

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Holy Spirit is always speaking but we are not always listening or wanting to hear!



So true.......


----------



## JaneBond007

O my Jesus,
forgive us our sins. 
Lead all souls to heaven,
especially those most in need of Your Mercy.  
Amen.


----------



## Laela

There are days you just have to enjoy a belly full of soulful laughter. Praying for them...


----------



## zora

Feeling really down right now.  Holy Spirit, please comfort me.


----------



## mz.rae

I must say I am feeling much better Praise God! I am just feeling a little down that one of my friendships have ended. But I know God has a purpose for that happening. I'm also feeling a little nervous about my doctor appointment on Monday, I'm praying everything goes well. I have forgiven the people at my church. But now I kind of feel a certain way on other stuff. Like I will text reach out to people from my church to try and build friendships. But it’s like every time I'm told we will get together soon or they say they are going to call me and it never happens. It's been going on for months now, I totally understand people being busy with their daily lives. And a lot of people at my church are newlyweds or starting families. But it's just like don't keep telling me something and it never happens.


----------



## LoveisYou

Yesterday I sat in my car and cried...for a variety of reasons, some burdens feel so heavy and lately it's a lot

Today I feel comforted knowing I serve a God who sees me. He sees us and watches over us. He sees beyond what we can see. There's nothing we are going through that He does not see.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

SLEEPLESS IN HEAVEN

He who keeps you will not slumber - Psalm 12:3

One of the most dangerous aspects of flying is the landing. As the air craft gets closer to land,the air traffic is more congested, the weather on the ground may be far worse than the weather at 30,000feet, and the  runways may not be clear of other planes. So pilots rely on the air-traffic controller to coordinate all the details so that every plane can arrive without incident. Without the air-traffic controller, chaos would be certain.

Image, then, the plane when the piolot of an airliner full of passengers radioed the tower and got no answer. It was eventually discovered that the air-traffic controller was in fact there but sound asleep, putting pilot, passengers, and plane in great jeopardy. The good news is that the plane landed safely.

Even better news is that God, the ultimate traffic controller, neither slumbers nor sleeps. From His Heavenly vantage point, He knows all that is going on in and around your life. As the psalmist notes, "My help comes from the LORD, who made heaven and earth. He will not allow your foot to be moved;He who keeps you will not slumber" (121:2-3).

You can count on it-God knows the impending dangers and will tirelessly direct the traffic of your life for your good and His glory.

Because God never sleeps, we can be at peace.


----------



## LiftedUp

The Holy Spirit spoke to me tonight while reflecting on the "shacking up" thread.  I think that the decision regarding shacking up is more than being able to live with that person, it boils down to the values and principles you and your spouse stand on.  Marriage is more than a test run, a piece of paper, it's about a commitment.  A commitment to the covenant you took before Jesus Christ.  There may be times during one's marriage and life that the person who you live with become 'unlivable'  but unlike a test run *both* you and your partner need to remember that covenant and that is why it is important that the values and principles on which both you stand should be the same.  

You can quit a test run.  And if you treat marriage like a test run by shacking up then who says it's not as easy for you to emotionally quit or for your spouse to emotionally quit.  After all, divorce rate among persons who shack up is higher than couples who do not.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Recently I was listening to a sermon by Yan Yoon Tuck of Cornerstone Church in Singapore he said something that stuck with me.

Are you more interested in people or unity more than the TRUTH?

Selah! Something to ponder this morning.


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> The Holy Spirit spoke to me tonight while reflecting on the "shacking up" thread.  I think that the decision regarding shacking up is more than being able to live with that person, it boils down to the values and principles you and your spouse stand on.  Marriage is more than a test run, a piece of paper, it's about a commitment.  A commitment to the covenant you took before Jesus Christ.  There may be times during one's marriage and life that the person who you live with become 'unlivable'  but unlike a test run *both* you and your partner need to remember that covenant and that is why it is important that the values and principles on which both you stand should be the same.
> 
> You can quit a test run.  And if you treat marriage like a test run by shacking up then who says it's not as easy for you to emotionally quit or for your spouse to emotionally quit.  After all, divorce rate among persons who shack up is higher than couples who do not.



That thread was something else.      It had more excuses to justify sleeping together prior to marriage than a dog has fleas.


----------



## LovelyRo

Cover me Lord!


----------



## Divine.

There really are days where I just want God to answer my prayer. I really want a new job where I get paid a better wage and I no longer have to work as a contract employee, but it's just not happening. All I can keep thinking about is all the bills I have to pay and all the taxes I'm gonna owe. Idk how God is going to help me pay my bills but I'm leaning on his provision.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Divine. said:


> There really are days where I just want God to answer my prayer. I really want a new job where I get paid a better wage and I no longer have to work as a contract employee, but it's just not happening. All I can keep thinking about is all the bills I have to pay and all the taxes I'm gonna owe. Idk how God is going to help me pay my bills but I'm leaning on his provision.



I can totally relate to this post. My dh has been looking for a job for almost 2 years. Everything we think is going to work out seems to fall thru. I know God is working something out. Somedays I just wish I knew what that plan is. I know I must lean on His understanding and not my own...


----------



## JaneBond007

^^Me, three.  Need a better employ.  Sigh.  It's still tough out here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

praying for you ladies, that while your waiting on God that you experience the miraculous where bills are paid and all your needs are met...HappywithJC723, praying that the Lord sends the right job to your husband I pray that every closed door is opened and there will be no more dead ends in Jesus name Amen!


----------



## Laela

*Remembering the memory of Nelson Mandela today..*.






We all know how iconic he had become, but one fact about his life that will always stick with me: when he was in prison, they had him breaking rocks in the prison yard with a sledgehammer.  - little did they know how symbolic this was -- he became that sledgehammer that reduced the big, hardened boulders of racism and hatred to gravel !


----------



## LoveisYou

Lots of growing to do, thank God for being so patient with me. He's so amazing ya'll, sometimes I just want to jump up and down and praise Him. Glory!


----------



## loolalooh

Thought for the day ...

Perhaps, His answers aren't always so "black and white".  Perhaps they are sometimes "just do this, my child".


----------



## LiftedUp

Lust and relationships?  What are your views?  We were having this discussion today at church.


----------



## JaneBond007

LiftedUp said:


> Lust and relationships?  What are your views?  We were having this discussion today at church.



Like, how?  Passion vs. lust?  Lust can be inordinate.  Passion can lead to lust.  If a man lusts after his wife, I think he's lost some respect for her and is objectifying her.  To be very passionate for our wife doesn't mean he isn't desperate to get home from work to get at her.   Everything in respect and permission.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thought this was funny, enjoy!

Bill and Blanche



Bill and his wife Blanche go to the state fair every year, 

And every year Bill would say, 

" Blanche, I'd like to ride in that helicopter "

Blanche always replied, 

" I know Bill, but that helicopter ride is fifty bucks, 

And fifty bucks is fifty bucks! "

One year Bill and Blanche went to the fair, and Bill said, 

" Blanche, I'm 75 years old. 

If I don't ride that helicopter, I might never get another chance "

To this, Blanche replied, 

" Bill that helicopter ride is fifty bucks, and fifty bucks is fifty bucks " 

The pilot overheard the couple and said, 

" Folks I'll make you a deal. I'll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and don't say a word I won't charge you a penny! 

But if you say one word it's fifty dollars. "

Bill and Blanche agreed and up they went. 

The pilot did all kinds of fancy maneuvers, but not a word was heard. 

He did his daredevil tricks over and over again, 

But still not a word... 

When they landed, the pilot turned to Bill and said, 

" By golly, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn't. 

I'm impressed! "

Bill replied, 

" Well, to tell you the truth

I almost said something when Blanche fell out, 

But you know, 

Fifty bucks is fifty bucks! "


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Two interesting videos on the last day prophecies being fulfilled with the combining of the churches.  
http://youtu.be/2XMpfuqaUHc
http://youtu.be/NbVLWLwG1iw


----------



## Laela

I enjoyed a great discussion with someone about Judges 16 ... Yes, three times she asked him the secret of his strength and three times he answered her, but with his lips. The fourth time he told her, though, he spoke from his heart, telling her everything she needed to know. Relationships can be that way. Guard your Heart.


----------



## mz.rae

I really wish I could open up more to the people at my church and start building friendships. I came in with the wrong attitude, feeling bitter about the people there and thinking I don't need friends here I have my own outside of church. I know I was wrong and am trying to start over.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Just an observation, I noticed that pass hurts always seem to pop up when have discussion on the CF ..

What I would like to share more than ever is ‘forgiveness’.

We’ve all been hurt before by a dear friend, relative even strangers and as long as we live chances are we will be hurt again.  Forgivenss means I can’t continuously dwell on who hurt me or how many times I was hurt or even bring up the pass hurts on occasion, as a defense mechanism or to give a reason why I act the way I do.

Matthew 18 Peter asks God how often should a man forgive, and Jesus responds

21Then Peter came and said to Him, "Lord, how often shall my brother sin against me and I forgive him? Up to seven times?" 22Jesus said to him, "I do not say to you, up to seven times, but up to seventy times seven.

This isn’t to say that we should stop forgiving a person when he’s reached his/her maximum (490 times), we are to live in a state of forgiveness.  How many times has HE forgiven us, and he knows we will do it (whatever 'it' is) again, yet He forgives.  I noticed it in our interaction with each other, some guarded, some rude, some defensive. We should be more like Him, more forgiving.


----------



## Divine.

Currently at Heather Lindsey's Pinky Promise conference. We had quiet time not too long ago. When I tell you God's grace wrecked me, it wrecked me completely  My life has been extremely busy these days and I haven't had as much time as I would've liked to spend time with God. 

When I went into his presence today, I wasn't expecting for him to hit me so hard. I felt like, because I haven't been making time for him lately, he didn't want to use me anymore. He whispered to me that his grace is continuous and doesn't stop just because I may stop. When I'm too busy, He still there longing to be with me. 

God is so good. Even when we don't deserve it. I don't deserve what God has given to me. He gave me a new life! He gave me an exit out of despair. I'm just thankful that I have built such a relationship with him that I can always get back into his presence and experience his splendor. He amazes me every time.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Currently at Heather Lindsey's Pinky Promise conference. We had quiet time not too long ago. When I tell you God's grace wrecked me, it wrecked me completely  My life has been extremely busy these days and I haven't had as much time as I would've liked to spend time with God.
> 
> When I went into his presence today, I wasn't expecting for him to hit me so hard. I felt like, because I haven't been making time for him lately, he didn't want to use me anymore. He whispered to me that his grace is continuous and doesn't stop just because I may stop. When I'm too busy, He still there longing to be with me.
> 
> God is so good. Even when we don't deserve it. I don't deserve what God has given to me. He gave me a new life! He gave me an exit out of despair. I'm just thankful that I have built such a relationship with him that I can always get back into his presence and experience his splendor. He amazes me every time.



divine, I'm glad that you are there to share this with us.   You're our 'Blessing' from a Blessing.   I'm very thankful for your heart that is sharing this with us who are unable to attend.    

God's presence is amazing.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I really wish I could open up more to the people at my church and start building friendships. I came in with the wrong attitude, feeling bitter about the people there and thinking I don't need friends here I have my own outside of church. I know I was wrong and am trying to start over.



New Beginnings are God's Speciality...


----------



## Divine.

I felt like God led me to post his scripture: If people crush underfoot all the prisoners of the land, if they deprive others of their rights in defiance of the Most High, if they twist justice in the courts— doesn’t the Lord see all these things? (Lamentations 3:34-36 NLT)

There is so much going on in this world but God sees all. Our suffering and persecution is not in vain. In light of what's going on with our justice system and the Middle East, this scripture serves as a reminder that in the end The Lord with reign supreme.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I felt like God led me to post his scripture:
> 
> If people crush underfoot all the prisoners of the land,
> 
> *if they deprive others of their rights in defiance of the Most High, if they twist justice in the courts— *
> 
> *doesn’t the Lord see all these things?* (Lamentations 3:34-36 NLT)
> 
> There is so much going on in this world but God sees all. Our suffering and persecution is not in vain. In light of what's going on with our justice system and the Middle East, this scripture serves as a reminder that in the end The Lord with reign supreme.


 
God's Word Fitly Spoken, always on time.    Thank you Precious divine


----------



## bellatiamarie

As long as I got JESUS!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Each generation raises the contentment bar, it seems. With every new technological advance, we seem to need more and more things to be satisfied. My parents' generation knew nothing of a family having a car. When I was growing up, we didn't even have computers, but I hear young people today complaining because the one they have is'nt the latest model.

The standards for true contentment,though, know no calendar. The 21st century will bring all kinds of marvels to our world, but it won't bring a better defintion for contentment than the 2,000-year-old words of the apostle Paul. He said,"I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content....Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry....I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me" (Phil. 4:11-13).

 The secret of contentment is found in Christ-not in man's inventions, creature comforts, techno-toys, wealth, or strength making the most of it. As 19th-century author Maltbie Babcock said, "Contentment.....is the grateful, faithful, fruitful use of what we have , little or much."

Most of us are not content with our lot because we want a lot more.


Scripture Text: Philippians 4:11 - I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content.


----------



## Maracujá

^^^So timely. Every monday I go through my finances, I read Scriptures on it and listen to sermons about it; yesterday I came to the conclusion that the best financial advice is the one in the Bible about not coveting. Helps tremendously!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Each generation raises the contentment bar, it seems. With every new technological advance, we seem to need more and more things to be satisfied. My parents' generation knew nothing of a family having a car. When I was growing up, we didn't even have computers, but I hear young people today complaining because the one they have is'nt the latest model.
> 
> The standards for true contentment,though, know no calendar. The 21st century will bring all kinds of marvels to our world, but it won't bring a better defintion for contentment than the 2,000-year-old words of the apostle Paul. He said,"I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content....Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry....I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me" (Phil. 4:11-13).
> 
> The secret of contentment is found in Christ-not in man's inventions, creature comforts, techno-toys, wealth, or strength making the most of it. As 19th-century author Maltbie Babcock said, "Contentment.....is the grateful, faithful, fruitful use of what we have , little or much."
> 
> Most of us are not content with our lot because we want a lot more.
> 
> 
> Scripture Text: Philippians 4:11 - I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content.



Thank you for sharing this Healthy Hair.   I'm convicted... because just this morning I was complaining _(in my thoughts)_ about my email loading too slow.   

And it was all of 10 seconds too long...  Now had it continued to 11 seconds, I'd be on a serious melt down, all because I wanted 'instant' access. 

Really Shimmie... Really?  

Not even 10 years ago, I was still on dial-up and grateful.


----------



## JaneBond007

Not sure if T.D. Jakes is "kosher" around here but I came across this message today:

Bishop T.D Jakes - You Are Going To Get It Back Again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNR33nEat7s


----------



## GodivaChocolate

For the word of the Lord is right and true; he is faithful in all he does. The Lord loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of his unfailing love. (*Psalm‬ *33‬:*4-5‬ NIV)


----------



## PinkPebbles

I was on line at the grocery store and this gentleman offered to pay for my groceries. I said thank you, you don't have too but he insisted. I still was reluctant and said just because you offered to pay for my groceries doesn't mean I'm going to give you my phone number. The gentleman said, I don't want anything in return, and I doubt if we would ever cross paths again. I just want to be a blessing. 

I smiled and said ok, you can pay for my groceries and thank you for being a blessing to me .

God is good.


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> I was on line at the grocery store and this gentleman offered to pay for my groceries. I said thank you, you don't have too but he insisted. I still was reluctant and said just because you offered to pay for my groceries doesn't mean I'm going to give you my phone number. The gentleman said, I don't want anything in return, and I doubt if we would ever cross paths again. I just want to be a blessing.
> 
> I smiled and said ok, you can pay for my groceries and thank you for being a blessing to me .
> 
> God is good.


 
PinkPebbles.... 

So often you have taken your very last, helping others and believing God to take care of what you need even after you've shared so next to your last dime and dollar.    God's heart has smiled you and has sent an angel from Heaven down to bless you.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles....
> 
> So often you have taken your very last, helping others and believing God to take care of what you need even after you've shared so next to your last dime and dollar. God's heart has smiled you and has sent an angel from Heaven down to bless you.


 
Shimmie thank you


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Most times when the bible speaks about the heart it is not speaking about the beating thing in your chest but your mind (kardia or nous), our minds is where the will, intellect, reasonings, thoughts passions, appetites, desire, character, affections, emotions is, our inner most part.

Romans 12:2 
2And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may prove what the will of God is, that which is good and acceptable and perfect.

Once we get saved we are changed however, our thought pattern now needs to be de-programmed and renewed everything needs to be unlearned and replaced with the knowledge of God, the only way to do this is to *read the word of God*!

Speaking from experience this is not an easy task, much of what I’ve learned or was taught was wrong and very often kicks against the pricks of what the word of God says.  

Ephesians 4:22
22That ye put off concerning the former conversation the old man, which is corrupt according to the deceitful lusts; 23And be renewed in the spirit of your mind; 24And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness.

*Everything *must now we retaught and relearned, my thought, appetites passions desires, will, affection, emotions character all must know be changed and subject to God.

Let’s renew our minds!


----------



## LoveisYou

He has given me peace, peace that surpasseth all understanding. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Divine.

Saw this on my Instagram timeline and thought I'd share


----------



## Maracujá

^^^Thanks for sharing. I realized recently that I sometimes give Him instructions on how He should go about solving my issues, forgetting that He has eternal wisdom on how to do this compared to my 20+ years here on earth.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The devil is a liar!

His plans are not new, the bible says he comes to kill, steal and destroy...if getting your soul means steeling your sanity he will do it!


----------



## Laela

^^^ That's a big bite outta your Bible, sis.. 

LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am trusting God! I am trusting in Him and not man!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> ^^^ That's a big bite outta your Bible, sis..
> 
> LOL



Girl I'm hungry


----------



## HappywithJC723

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> praying for you ladies, that while your waiting on God that you experience the miraculous where bills are paid and all your needs are [email protected]HappywithJC723, praying that the Lord sends the right job to your husband I pray that every closed door is opened and there will be no more dead ends in Jesus name Amen!


 
Amen! Thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## JaneBond007




----------



## LoveisYou

A sobering reminder...

We wrestle not against flesh & blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world Eph.6:12


----------



## bellatiamarie

If the devil had his way, I would be paralyzed by fear today with all that's going on in my personal life and in the world... But he's a lie, father of lies.  I serve a God that's bigger than anything I could ever go through! He's able, I trust Him, and I KNOW all things are working together for my good!  The steps of the righteous man are ordered by the Lord.  He knows the plans that He has for me... His plan is to prosper me and not to harm me... Plans to give me HOPE and a future.  The Lord God is my hope and I trust Him.  Get thee behind me satan.


----------



## Laela

_God is a Father who provides His Children strangely wrapped Gifts._ -Jentezen Franklin.

Ain't that the Truth.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I really didn't want to make a thread, but I'll go ahead and post here.  I'm actually trying to be careful about saying anything, but I can't shake the feeling that I'm having.  

At my church service today, my pastor had the ministers of the church pray for us. He said that it would be in the prophetic, and if they are not led as so, then we (the congregants), would be prayed for prophetically, (if that makes sense).

At this point, I have been waiting, and waiting for a confirmation, or a sign, or some form of a Word for things that I have been praying for as a late, and just for reassurance for how I've been feeling about certain situations recently.

I was prayed for, and it was about generic as generic as could be. . . the person that prayed for me, prayed for an area (of life) that I'm not even currently in right now. 

I don't know why, but I felt disappointed, because I've been waiting to hear something for a while, and I feel like I'm just not being talked to. 

Has anyone ever felt like this?  Or am I just overreacting? 

I know this is vague, but I didn't want to get too detailed.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatgurl said:


> I really didn't want to make a thread, but I'll go ahead and post here. I'm actually trying to be careful about saying anything, but I can't shake the feeling that I'm having.
> 
> At my church service today, my pastor had the ministers of the church pray for us. He said that it would be in the prophetic, and if they are not led as so, then we (the congregants), would be prayed for prophetically, (if that makes sense).
> 
> At this point, I have been waiting, and waiting for a confirmation, or a sign, or some form of a Word for things that I have been praying for as a late, and just for reassurance for how I've been feeling about certain situations recently.
> 
> I was prayed for, and it was about generic as generic as could be. . . the person that prayed for me, prayed for an area (of life) that I'm not even currently in right now.
> 
> I don't know why, but I felt disappointed, because I've been waiting to hear something for a while, and I feel like I'm just not being talked to.
> 
> Has anyone ever felt like this? Or am I just overreacting?
> 
> I know this is vague, but I didn't want to get too detailed.


 
whosthatgurl...

I've been 'there' and often.   It was later that God showed me that He wanted me to learn to hear from Him and not depend upon 'man' to speak to me prophetically.    

Now I'm not saying that the prophetic word has no place in our lives, however, there are times when God is training our spirit to know when the Holy Spirit is speaking to us directly; He's training our hearts to 'know' His voice, His promptings, His leadings.

Here's why:  

It become too easy for humans to depend upon the voice of another human and not know the voice of God.   

So, be honored.  God has chosen you to 'know' Him; and you will.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Shimmie said:


> whosthatgurl...
> 
> I've been 'there' and often.   It was later that God showed me that He wanted me to learn to hear from Him and not depend upon 'man' to speak to me prophetically.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that the prophetic word has no place in our lives, however, there are times when God is training our spirit to know when the Holy Spirit is speaking to us directly; He's training our hearts to 'know' His voice, His promptings, His leadings.
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> It become too easy for humans to depend upon the voice of another human and not know the voice of God.
> 
> So, be honored.  God has chosen you to 'know' Him; and you will.



Thank you! Your words really just helped me, and it does make sense.  I'm still struggling to know His "voice", and to be honest, I still don't know what I'm listening for as far as knowing what His voice is, sounds like, etc.  

I've been told so many things as far as what it "sounds" like, I just wish I knew what it is for myself, and these answers to the prayers that I've been praying. 

Thank you so much again.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatgurl said:


> Thank you! Your words really just helped me, and it does make sense. I'm still struggling to know His "voice", and to be honest, I still don't know what I'm listening for as far as knowing what His voice is, sounds like, etc.
> 
> I've been told so many things as far as what it "sounds" like, I just wish I knew what it is for myself, and these answers to the prayers that I've been praying.
> 
> Thank you so much again.


 
whosthatgurl...

Guess what?   You 'DO' know.     You know God's voice.  Don't be afraid to believe it.   You truly know.  And you will recognize that you've known His voice all along.   

God just wants to you to be reassured of this and not doubt nor be afraid.  Think of the times when you started to do something, or go somewhere and you felt in your spirit not to do so.  

 

Think of when you were lead to share something with someone and it turned out to be just what they needed.   



Think of when you were lead to pray for something or someone and later discovered that they were in trouble or had an illness or some need. 



Think of when you went in a different direction, without knowing why at the time, but later discovered that it was the right way to go.



Sweetheart, you 'Know' God's voice.   You always have.  

It's not always an audible voice of phonics, semantics or syllables... it's just a 'knowing' deep in your soul that God is leading and guiding and most of all, protecting you.  

Sweetheart, don't be afraid to follow what is in your spirit about the prayers you've prayed.    God has spoken and you know the answer.  You knew it long before the situation ever came up.   

And know this, that it is the 'situation' that is 'unknown to you, but God's voice to you is not unknown.   

Jesus said, "My Sheep know my voice and the voice of the stranger they will not follow."  

Don't be afraid to believe Him for you Know Him ... you always have.  

Sweet Sleep   Angel.   For as you sleep, God is speaking to your heart and you will know.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LiftedUp

Does anyone have any favourite praise and worship youtube playlists?  Thanks   Have a wonderful and blessed day


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Does anyone have any favourite praise and worship youtube playlists?  Thanks   Have a wonderful and blessed day



I'm pretty sure that Laela does.  I am blessed by each one she has ever shared with us.    

As for me, I am so behind on YouTube, I can't keep up.


----------



## Laela

Hiya Shimmie!  my YT playlists are varied you know some songs aren't for everyone...  but I'll always share songs that I consider a blessing. Never know how/who it may impact.

LiftedUp, IMHO, the "What song is in your spirit now thread" is a good source to build your playlists.. Quite a few songs others have shared have been a blessing to me and are in my playlists..the thread serves its purpose well. 





Shimmie said:


> I'm pretty sure that Laela does.  I am blessed by each one she has ever shared with us.
> 
> As for me, I am so behind on YouTube, I can't keep up.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thanks, I listen to a couple at work and I'm listening to the same things over and over again, so I'm seeking some variety lol.


----------



## Divine.

Bible study has officially started in my church! Yesterday was a prime example as to why it's not enough to just recite scripture. I thought I'd share this:

We opened up for questions and one man in particular had a lot to say. He challenged everyone in the room to address his questions based on knowledge, not just scripture. In a nutshell, he wanted to know why Christians thought their religion was right and everyone else was wrong. 

I'm not gonna lie...I got a little nervous because I know I wasn't equipped to answer his question. That's also why I steer clear of any debates on this board regarding Christianity. However, the woman who answered him knew her stuff! She didn't just rely on scripture to rebut him, she actually challenged him with her insights from other religions and history. They went back and forth for awhile, but her final answer was simple: "In every religion, Jesus is the only person they try to keep out. If he wasn't such a threat, or if he was just some man who didn't serve a purpose, there would be no reason to circumvent him. In the old testament, no one would dare say they were God. Not even the Pharisees. So either Jesus was crazy, or he really was who he said he was."

If we are not rooted in knowledge AND scripture, we can easily be swayed or uprooted from our foundation. It's easy to say, "Well the bible says..." but what does the bible mean to a non-believer? You have to be ready to be challenged at all times. The whole exchange made me want to grow more. I can't wait for bible study next week!


----------



## LiftedUp

I'm feeling so overwhelmed.  Going to make a list of what's going wrong and a list of solutions.

Please say a prayer for me ladies, one of those days.


----------



## JaneBond007

Racism is wrong, no matter who it comes from.  The "you people" complex doesn't explain social inequality, it promotes racial superiority. All these ignorant theories on "them vs. us" is nonsense.   How can you love G-d and hate your brother?  You can't.  You hate G-d as scripture makes that perfectly clear.  If the other compared you in a negative fashion, you'd cry foul.  Make no mistake, you cannot love G-d and hate your brother.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Hiya Shimmie!  my YT playlists are varied you know some songs aren't for everyone...  but I'll always share songs that I consider a blessing. Never know how/who it may impact.
> 
> @LiftedUp, IMHO, the "What song is in your spirit now thread" is a good source to build your playlists.. Quite a few songs others have shared have been a blessing to me and are in my playlists..the thread serves its purpose well.


 
 @Laela, thanks for sharing. I knew you'd have a wonderful answer to share for @LiftedUp.  I didn't even think of that thread for an answer; it's a great one. 

Also, I love the music that you share in your posts and siggy's. 

Love to you and hubby


----------



## Shimmie

Wolf in Sheep's Clothing:


----------



## JaneBond007

^^Mrs. O. from last week?  I heard about that.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^Mrs. O. from last week?  I heard about that.



Hi JB... What am I missing?  I don't understand about Mrs. O.   Was someone disparaging Lady President?


----------



## LoveisYou

Today one of my clients brought me flowers and made my day! It's the little things


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> Hi JB... What am I missing?  I don't understand about Mrs. O.   Was someone disparaging Lady President?




Mrs. Osteen made a strange statement 2 weeks ago.  I thought you were referencing that.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Mrs. Osteen made a strange statement 2 weeks ago.  I thought you were referencing that.


 
JaneBond007....

I'm completely out of the loop with this.   Sorry.  

I posted a picture that my cousin shared with me in a message, that's all.     I never heard anything about Mrs. Osteen and I'm guessing that it's Victoria Osteen, Joel Osteen's wife.


----------



## JaneBond007

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/04/victoria-osteen-reactions_n_5759860.html

Lakewood Church co-pastor Victoria Osteen received backlash from the Christian community after video footage of an August sermon surfaced showing Osteen encouraging congregants to "do good for your own self."

The pastor, who is married to televangelist Joel Osteen, told the congregation that the key to making God happy is first making oneself happy. Osteen said:

    When we obey God, we're not doing it for God...we're doing it for ourself. Because God takes pleasure when we're happy. Do good 'cause God wants you to be happy. When you come to church, when you worship Him, you're not doing it for God, really. You're doing it for yourself because that's what makes God happy.

Once the video began making rounds on social media, many in the Christian community took to Twitter and personal blogs to express their dismay at Osteen's comments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=koIBkYl0cHk


She fires back:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...r-over-viral-youre-not-doing-it-for-god-clip/


When I first heard about it, I figured she_* meant*_ that G-d doesn't need us, it's the other way around.  However, it didn't quite come out and affect people like she wanted it to.    I thought you were referring to that because it was a timely stream of words you wrote ("wolf in sheep's clothing") and seemed like you were pointing to that.  That's why I asked you if it were Mrs. O.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/04/victoria-osteen-reactions_n_5759860.html
> 
> Lakewood Church co-pastor Victoria Osteen received backlash from the Christian community after video footage of an August sermon surfaced showing Osteen encouraging congregants to "do good for your own self."
> 
> The pastor, who is married to televangelist Joel Osteen, told the congregation that the key to making God happy is first making oneself happy. Osteen said:
> 
> When we obey God, we're not doing it for God...we're doing it for ourself. Because God takes pleasure when we're happy. Do good 'cause God wants you to be happy. When you come to church, when you worship Him, you're not doing it for God, really. You're doing it for yourself because that's what makes God happy.
> 
> Once the video began making rounds on social media, many in the Christian community took to Twitter and personal blogs to express their dismay at Osteen's comments.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=koIBkYl0cHk
> 
> 
> She fires back:
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...r-over-viral-youre-not-doing-it-for-god-clip/
> 
> 
> When I first heard about it, I figured she_* meant*_ that G-d doesn't need us, it's the other way around.  However, it didn't quite come out and affect people like she wanted it to.    I thought you were referring to that because it was a timely stream of words you wrote ("wolf in sheep's clothing") and seemed like you were pointing to that.  That's why I asked you if it were Mrs. O.



"O" ...  

Thanks for clearing that up.  I'll be honest that at first I thought the Mrs. 'O' was Mrs. Obama.    

Now I get it.   Thanks again, Loved One.


----------



## stephluv

I'm dating God...I'm not interested in dating anyone and I'm happy for the 3 engaged ladies ( 2 engaged to men also from our church) I'm truly happy for them as I know all 3 of them were praying and wanting to become wives i grew up with all of them, went on vacays, or went to highschool with thm lol but Im hoping ppl don't think this is why I've come back to church (to get hitched and be put on the prayer list for that) I'm actually using Gods strength in my weakness and loving how I feel I'm no longer being ignored but it wasn't him ignoring me but I who wouldnt give up control 

Happy To be at a place where I'm seeking him cause he let me live when I wanted to die He loves me and for the first time I believe it and I wanna hold onto to this love tightly The first man to love me and seek me and waited for me all because he gave up his life for me to give me an eternal one I've never been fully confident in anyone's love or me the way I am now and he just works with me...why did I run for so long and kept running like he caused my pain smh 

Learning to submit Please pray for me i don't wanna go back to who I was or remember those times


----------



## PinkPebbles

stephluv said:


> I'm dating God...I'm not interested in dating anyone and *I'm happy for the 3 engaged ladies ( 2 engaged to men also from our church) I'm truly happy for them as I know all 3 of them were praying and wanting to become wives* i grew up with all of them, went on vacays, or went to highschool with thm lol but Im hoping ppl don't think this is why I've come back to church (to get hitched and be put on the prayer list for that) I'm actually using Gods strength in my weakness and loving how I feel I'm no longer being ignored but it wasn't him ignoring me but I who wouldnt give up control
> 
> Happy To be at a place where I'm seeking him cause he let me live when I wanted to die He loves me and for the first time I believe it and I wanna hold onto to this love tightly The first man to love me and seek me and waited for me all because he gave up his life for me to give me an eternal one I've never been fully confident in anyone's love or me the way I am now and he just works with me...why did I run for so long and kept running like he caused my pain smh
> 
> Learning to submit *Please pray for me* i don't wanna go back to who I was or remember those times


 
stephluv I'm happy that you shared the wonderful news about your friends' engagement. It's a testament that God answers prayers 

Also, I'll lift you up in prayer (((HUGS)))


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> I'm dating God...I'm not interested in dating anyone and I'm happy for the 3 engaged ladies ( 2 engaged to men also from our church) I'm truly happy for them as I know all 3 of them were praying and wanting to become wives i grew up with all of them, went on vacays, or went to highschool with thm lol but Im hoping ppl don't think this is why I've come back to church (to get hitched and be put on the prayer list for that) I'm actually using Gods strength in my weakness and loving how I feel I'm no longer being ignored but it wasn't him ignoring me but I who wouldnt give up control
> 
> Happy To be at a place where I'm seeking him cause he let me live when I wanted to die He loves me and for the first time I believe it and I wanna hold onto to this love tightly The first man to love me and seek me and waited for me all because he gave up his life for me to give me an eternal one I've never been fully confident in anyone's love or me the way I am now and he just works with me...why did I run for so long and kept running like he caused my pain smh
> 
> Learning to submit Please pray for me i don't wanna go back to who I was or remember those times



This is beautiful stepluv...


----------



## Renewed1

All is well in my _______!


----------



## LadyBugsy

I am attending a Singles Conference at my church. Hoping to hear a good word!


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> All is well in my _______!



...with your soul.   In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## PinkPebbles

I received this in my inbox!

*BE* - God, I say 'yes' to You. I choose to allow Your way to shape me and Your will to direct me in what is best. I surrender instead of resist, I yield instead of fight, I believe instead of doubt.

*STILL* - Father, may Your rest abide and Your peace abound within me. Quiet all anxiety that troubles my thoughts and unsettles my emotions. I bring my soul under the control of the Holy Spirit; I stand steady upon the unmovable foundations of Your kingdom; I receive the sufficiency of Your grace and the encouragement of Your promises as you calm my soul.

*AND KNOW* - Lord, thank you that Your word is sure, unchanging, and indisputable. Your word is true. I am certain. You have saved me from guessing, wondering, wishing, or pretending. I know! I believe!

*I AM GOD* - You are who You say You are. You do what You say You do. There is no other! You are the highest, the greatest, the best. You have no weakness, no lack, and no equal. You are my God, and my Heavenly Father. I find comfort in Your nearness, security in Your voice, courage in Your strength, hope in Your promises. You are enough. More than enough! You are with me. You are my refuge. I am safe in Your care.

_Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth! The Lord of hosts is with us; The God of Jacob is our refuge. Psalm 46:10-11_


----------



## Laela

Hi Shimmie!! 

I'm always glad to share the music. 

Lots of Love to you as well, from me and Mr. Man..  




Shimmie said:


> @Laela, thanks for sharing. I knew you'd have a wonderful answer to share for @LiftedUp.  I didn't even think of that thread for an answer; it's a great one.
> 
> Also, I love the music that you share in your posts and siggy's.
> 
> Love to you and hubby


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Hi Shimmie!!
> 
> I'm always glad to share the music.
> 
> Lots of Love to you as well, from me and Mr. Man..



Laela....


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela your loving spirit is missed!

Glad you're doing well .


----------



## PinkPebbles

I just found out that my coworker's son died at 21 years old...

Nobody expects to lose a child, sibling, or friend at such a young age....my prayers are with the family.

This is a reminder that we can't take life or people for granted....


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> I just found out that my coworker's son died at 21 years old...
> 
> Nobody expects to lose a child, sibling, or friend at such a young age....my prayers are with the family.
> 
> This is a reminder that we can't take life or people for granted....



My heartfelt prayers for your co-worker and family.  I pray God's comforting love to embrace and secure them through this.  Beyond words...all prayer.


----------



## Laela

PinkPebbles said:


> Laela your loving spirit is missed!
> 
> Glad you're doing well .



PinkPebbles 
 

I'm truly sorry to hear about your co-worker. Keep the faith!


----------



## JaneBond007

G-d's providence:

Sometimes, you just feel badly and don't want to go to mass but you know it's mandatory.  I wasn't 'sick' enough to stay out because I had to make a repair to the house.  It wore me out.  Then I fell asleep and even didn't have time to get to the next  and last mass.  Well, as it turned out, I was sick enough because I was tuckered out and when I went to bring the car into the garage, it wouldn't start.  Battery problems.  Thank G-d!  We would have been stuck at night away from home.

Sometimes, we feel badly that we don't want to attend services and feel we're letting the ball drop.  But sometimes, things happen to protect us.  Thankful.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I guess I'll be on a prayer fast this week, 30 minutes of straight prayer for 7 days. I don't know why this is kind of daunting for me, but sadly, I've never prayed that long. 

But I need to start building a better relationship, so why not start now?


----------



## mz.rae

Asking for and sending up prayers for my church and pastors. There was a misunderstanding about money and a lot of people have left. I really haven't thought much about the situation and am trying to stay out of it. But ever since then the atmosphere of the church just doesn't feel the same, almost like something is missing. And truthfully it has felt this way ever since we moved into our new location almost a year ago. I really don't know, I'm asking for prayers, and pray that God orders my steps.


----------



## Divine.

My job does not appreciate me. I work so hard for them for little to no pay and I have to pay my own taxes and health insurance on top of that. I cannot wait until I can put in my two weeks notice in 

I need all of God's strength to get me through. I really hate this place.


----------



## DreamLife

Divine. said:


> My job does not appreciate me. I work so hard for them for little to no pay and I have to pay my own taxes and health insurance on top of that. I cannot wait until I can put in my two weeks notice in   I need all of God's strength to get me through. I really hate this place.



Praying for you !


----------



## JaneBond007

Divine. said:


> My job does not appreciate me. I work so hard for them for little to no pay and I have to pay my own taxes and health insurance on top of that. I cannot wait until I can put in my two weeks notice in
> 
> I need all of God's strength to get me through. I really hate this place.





Oh no!  Have you tried Obamacare?  I think you could allow your own policy to lapse, right?  You could get Obamacare with a tax credit to help you pay it.


----------



## Maracujá

Now that 2014 is almost over, I fully comprehend the subtitle of this thread. Phew.


----------



## Divine.

JaneBond007 said:


> Oh no!  Have you tried Obamacare?  I think you could allow your own policy to lapse, right?  You could get Obamacare with a tax credit to help you pay it.



I'm not sure if I qualify or not. I will have to check and see. It's the deductibles that kill me  I can't pay $100+ every time I go to the doctors.


----------



## Divine.

Maracujá said:


> Now that 2014 is almost over, I fully comprehend the subtitle of this thread. Phew.



Girlll....Shimmie had it right with this one! I was not prepared for this storm. I cannot wait until 2014 is over. It has been a rough one.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Divine. said:


> Girlll....Shimmie had it right with this one! I was not prepared for this storm. I cannot wait until 2014 is over. It has been a rough one.



I totally agree... I've been learning some eye opening (spiritually) lessons this year... I'm realizing that the purpose of the struggle is to strengthen and fortify me in Him... this year has been tough!!


----------



## JaneBond007

I think we need a concerted faithful effort to pray against Ebola.  Please lift up all victims and their families and encourage others to pray for the safety and healing of all mankind.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I've been praying as I stated up thread and my main prayer this week has been a cancellation of fear. All of these conspiracy posts on social media and everything has been getting to me & it doesn't take anything to spook me. 

This whole virus situation is just so unsettling. 

But I am however proud of myself for sticking with the prayer challenge. I just hope that they've been heard.


----------



## JaneBond007

Hurt no one, be nice and loving to all...*this is only a vent*:


 This woman will NEVER get another kind "hello" from me again............................................................
blah blah blah...............nevermind......................   *
This was a vent only.  *


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Your upset now but rethink that


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The spirit of grief

I was just watching a commercial about a woman who lost her son in an accident I didn't hear if both children died...But she said something that pricked me she didn't want to live anymore, she went into such a deep state of depression she stayed in bed for a year and couldn't even dress herself.

I'm not trying to be insensitive but we need to know that the devil is very cunning and will do everything in his power to destroy us, he does not fight fair, having said that let No man woman or child take the place of God in our lives, children are a gift from God and are on loan to us.  Grieving is a process, no life should end as a result of another...remember David.  I pray for those who has lost a loved one that they will grieve but allow God to help them heal.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Today was as awesome day in the Lord.. and to say I wasn't going to push to go for the earliest service today. So glad I did.  My church has three worship times, so since I had today off, I was going to go to 9 and work in another part of the church for the next service.  Our 9 o'clock service literally spilled over into the next service because of all of the praise and worship breakthrough that we were experiencing.. It was awesome. I wish I could have stayed for the following service, but I picked up my normal duties (and that's where my pastor asked me to serve quite some time ago).. 

Tonight's service was awesome as well. 

I also finished my prayer challenge as of last night.


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> Now that 2014 is almost over, I fully comprehend the subtitle of this thread. Phew.





Divine. said:


> Girlll....Shimmie had it right with this one! I was not prepared for this storm. I cannot wait until 2014 is over. It has been a rough one.





bellatiamarie said:


> I totally agree... I've been learning some eye opening (spiritually) lessons this year... I'm realizing that the purpose of the struggle is to strengthen and fortify me in Him... this year has been tough!!



Divine. , bellatiamarie, Maracujá

Angels, I apologize for not being in this thread as much, but I can tell you that things do indeed get better and please do not lose hope.  

Last year (2013) was hell on roller blades or so it seemed to me.  There were times of firey darts that I never knew existed shooting in my direction from all directions.    

But I learned something...

God was revealing to me who some people really were; who to trust and to realize those not to trust.   God doesn't want us to be paranoid, but He does want us to be informed.    God was showing that there is more than one way or person to accomplish the things in my life that I needed to have done. 

God showed me the obstacles and also showed me that these same obstacles were powerless against Him and that none of them could ever stop me from accomplishing what my goals were.   God literally moved them out of the way.  Truly He did just that.   God moved these persons and 'things' out of my way.    

All it took was a simple prayer... "Lord, get rid of this..." and that He surely did.    And I mean, God moved and was not playing games. 

During the trials of 2013, there were times, that seemed that nothing would move or change and that I would have to 'stay' in those situations or be 'stuck' with those persons who were thorns in my flesh.   

But God was teaching me something.   He was teaching me as a loving Father teaches His child to fear not the circumstances, the resistant attitudes and the arrogance of people in positions, nor fear the outcome / delays.  God's love was teaching me that I had far more authority and power (all in Him) than anyone or anything in this earth; and that nothing / no one could ever stop me from progressing to where I needed / wanted to be. 

God 'moves' for His Seed, His precious children... each of you.   God is not playing either.  When He moves against our enemies and oppositions / opposers, they move and they are not allowed back.   

The rough years, teach us a lesson... valuable lessons.   Lesson number one:  God rules and only God and not the people / circumstances.  

Each of you have 'conquered' 2014 and beyond.

You are blessed... each of you.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The spirit of grief
> 
> I was just watching a commercial about a woman who lost her son in an accident I didn't hear if both children died...But she said something that pricked me she didn't want to live anymore, she went into such a deep state of depression she stayed in bed for a year and couldn't even dress herself.
> 
> I'm not trying to be insensitive but we need to know that the devil is very cunning and will do everything in his power to destroy us, he does not fight fair, having said that let No man woman or child take the place of God in our lives, children are a gift from God and are on loan to us.  Grieving is a process, no life should end as a result of another...remember David.  I pray for those who has lost a loved one that they will grieve but allow God to help them heal.



Healthy Hair, thank you for sharing this.  I know that it will help someone to heal from the loss of their loved one.


----------



## JaneBond007

From lack of comprehension and experience, we often lack heart and compassion.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The Spirit of God is a secret revealer, He reveals us to us first before we are exposed to all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Quoting scripture is good, believing what we quote is better, combine that with faith and living the word is best.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I believe that we haven't experienced the miracles of God because we are inconsistent, we doubt and waver more often than we believe.

Lord please help our unbelief .


----------



## Sosa

Know what's FLAWLESS?...God's track record.
Has He not said, and will He not do it?
"...And prove me now herewith," saith the LORD of hosts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Sosa

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!

I was going to start a thread last night about the promises of God, this was to be my first scripture.

I'm going to follow that up with...



Sosa said:


> Know what's FLAWLESS?...God's track record.
> Has He not said, and will He not do it?
> "...And prove me now herewith," saith the LORD of hosts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jer. 1

12Then said the LORD unto me, Thou hast well seen: for I will hasten my word to perform it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

and

Jer 32:27
27"Behold, I am the LORD, the God of all flesh*; is anything too difficult for Me*?"


----------



## mz.rae

For some reason the fact that me and the person I called my best friend is no longer my friend is really getting to me. And the fact that she deleted me from her facebook, but kept my ex on her friend's list is getting to me as well. I am at a point where I really hate her guts and can't seem to let go the emotions that I have harbored towards her. I keep thinking back on the situation, and some times I really think about confronting her but I know it's not going to be constructive. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## JaneBond007

mz.rae said:


> For some reason the fact that me and the person I called my best friend is no longer my friend is really getting to me. And the fact that she deleted me from her facebook, but kept my ex on her friend's list is getting to me as well. I am at a point where I really hate her guts and can't seem to let go the emotions that I have harbored towards her. I keep thinking back on the situation, and some times I really think about confronting her but I know it's not going to be constructive. I really don't know what to do.




I have a "friend" situation as well.  Mine I'm thinking was a closet racist.  I just want to grandly ignore her next time I see her.  I know it's wrong but that's how I feel.  Short and sweet...."hi, bye!"    Keep your head up, kid! People can be something and more.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I'm doubting myself big time.  It's so weird.  One of my "gifts" is discernment.  In every area of my life work, family, friends, acquaintances, I can glean a person's spirit and intent.  Right off the bat.  I can read people like a book, but in my romantic relationships the total opposite.  Lies, cheating abound.  I guess my want for "love" is overshadowing my innate skill set...Just rambling at this point.....


----------



## Holla

I wanted a new shower curtain/set for a bathroom. I was looking all over when I found one that I just love! It is from Walmart. It is the "Blessings" set. It has four short Bible verses relating to the "Blessings, Serve, Trust and Praise" on the shower curtain and then just the four words on everything else. It is cheaper to buy it online than in the store. It is nice to see scripture when I walk into that bathroom. A reminder of my faith!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Blessings-Shower-Curtain/16783224


----------



## LiftedUp

100 days of Christmas.  When or how did this come about?


----------



## Highly Favored8

Holla said:


> I wanted a new shower curtain/set for a bathroom. I was looking all over when I found one that I just love! It is from Walmart. It is the "Blessings" set. It has four short Bible verses relating to the "Blessings, Serve, Trust and Praise" on the shower curtain and then just the four words on everything else. It is cheaper to buy it online than in the store. It is nice to see scripture when I walk into that bathroom. A reminder of my faith!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Blessings-Shower-Curtain/16783224


This is the one I want as well...


----------



## Laela

Prepared is  the Heart that is confident in Jehovah ...  {ref.  Ps 112}


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I still think and know in my heart that Jesus is the solution for every problem, his word says that he came to set the captives free, surely there is nothing too hard for God. 

The answer is in prayer, fasting and in scripture.  It is my desire to see the 'church' walking in the power and authority that Jesus said that we have.


----------



## LadyBugsy

I just wanted to share this with you.


----------



## LadyBugsy

od Will Save Me

A terrible storm came into a town and local officials sent out an emergency warning that the riverbanks would soon overflow and flood the nearby homes. They ordered everyone in the town to evacuate immediately.

A faithful Christian man heard the warning and decided to stay, saying to himself, “I will trust God and if I am in danger, then God will send a divine miracle to save me.”

The neighbors came by his house and said to him, “We’re leaving and there is room for you in our car, please come with us!” But the man declined. “I have faith that God will save me.”

As the man stood on his porch watching the water rise up the steps, a man in a canoe paddled by and called to him, “Hurry and come into my canoe, the waters are rising quickly!” But the man again said, “No thanks, God will save me.”

The floodwaters rose higher pouring water into his living room and the man had to retreat to the second floor. A police motorboat came by and saw him at the window. “We will come up and rescue you!” they shouted. But the man refused, waving them off saying, “Use your time to save someone else! I have faith that God will save me!”

The flood waters rose higher and higher and the man had to climb up to his rooftop.

A helicopter spotted him and dropped a rope ladder. A rescue officer came down the ladder and pleaded with the man, "Grab my hand and I will pull you up!" But the man STILL refused, folding his arms tightly to his body. “No thank you! God will save me!”

Shortly after, the house broke up and the floodwaters swept the man away and he drowned.

When in Heaven, the man stood before God and asked, “I put all of my faith in You. Why didn’t You come and save me?”

And God said, “Son, I sent you a warning. I sent you a car. I sent you a canoe. I sent you a motorboat. I sent you a helicopter. What more were you looking for?”


----------



## Divine.

I love this LadyBugsy! Sometimes we take having faith too literal and we never move when the signs are there. This actually reminds of my situation right now. I have been waiting for a sign to leave my current place of employment. 

Before, I knew without a shadow of a doubt God had me there for a season. But now, I no longer have that feeling. I am only staying because of my finances. Each day, I'm just waiting for the perfect opportunity to leave, but God has already shown me where this business is heading and that I need to get out. 

Thank you Jesus for the Holy Spirit! This is what I needed.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I'm really starting to understand the phrase/verse, "don't get weary in well-doing". (I may have paraphrased. 

Y'all. This is probably THE most random post, but I didn't know where else to post because I didn't want to offend anyone, but if I see another baby announcement post before an engagement, I'll probably scream. I've literally seen six baby announcement posts from my social organization's chapter, and they're all people I never would have a expected.

Meanwhile. I can't find a man, nor date man if it was to save my right pinkie toe,

I'm definitely not saying that I'm perfect, nor am I living the most perfect life right now, but I'm ready to start the next chapters of my life and I don't have anyone to do it with. Sigh.


----------



## Laela

Sorry to interject your thoughts.. but I have  to tell you so long as you are Saved and accepted Jesus, your life is perfect in Him. That is different from perfectionism, which can cause anxiety. What you think you're "lacking" could be space God is making in your life for something good or better. Please, pray on it and stay encouraged. I've found what I yearned for the most, is not what God wants for me at all. The flesh is a tricky thing.  






whosthatgurl said:


> *I'm definitely not saying that I'm perfect, nor am I living the most perfect life right now,* but I'm ready to start the next chapters of my life and I don't have anyone to do it with. Sigh.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am so disturbed....

We were broken into 4 groups at my church one of which I am a leader, each group is responsible for services once per week from start to finish. I asked a male in my group to do something and he suggested that he do something else and let someone else do it.  I'm disappointed and disturbed, men need to raise up and this is why women are at the forefront in ministry...the Lord uses willing vessels.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Laela said:


> Sorry to interject your thoughts.. but I have  to tell you so long as you are Saved and accepted Jesus, your life is perfect in Him. That is different from perfectionism, which can cause anxiety. What you think you're "lacking" could be space God is making in your life for something good or better. Please, pray on it and stay encouraged. I've found what I yearned for the most, is not what God wants for me at all. The flesh is a tricky thing.



Thank you. It's (situation) is extremely hard and frustrating. I know full well in my right mind that I shouldn't want who/what I want, because it's not good and a waste of time, but yet, better isn't here yet and so it's too easy to settle. 

But thank you for your support and words of encouragement


----------



## LoveisYou

Proverbs 16:3

 Commit [2] thy works unto the Lord, and thy thoughts shall be established.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

2 Corinthians 5:10 
10For we must all appear and be revealed as we are before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive [his pay] according to what he has done in the body, whether good or evil [considering what his purpose and motive have been, and what he has achieved, been busy with, and given himself and his attention to accomplishing]. (Amplified Version)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The soul that sinneth (continues in sin) shall die.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am so disturbed....
> 
> We were broken into 4 groups at my church one of which I am a leader, each group is responsible for services once per week from start to finish. I asked a male in my group to do something and he suggested that he do something else and let someone else do it.  I'm disappointed and disturbed, men need to raise up and this is why women are at the forefront in ministry...the Lord uses willing vessels.



UPDATE!!!!
I asked him to reconsider, he responded a few days later saying that he will not be like Jonah....He did the Lord's supper! The entire service was great worship was off the chains as usual.  Glory to the Father!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

How many hours do you think you spend watching TV per week?

How many hours do you spend on pinterest or  instagram?

How many hours do you spend on FB?

How many hours do you spend LHCF?

How many hours do you spend at work?

Tweeting?

Etc., Etc., Etc.,

How many hours did you spend with Jesus (his word, prayer, worship, church, his people)?

Remember what you sow you will surely reap!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> I asked him to reconsider, he responded a few days later saying that he will not be like Jonah....He did the Lord's supper! The entire service was great worship was off the chains as usual. Glory to the Father!!!!


 
Praise God!  I'm happy how he yielded as God moved upon his heart.


----------



## mrselle

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> How many hours do you think you spend watching TV per week?
> 
> How many hours do you spend on pinterest or  instagram?
> 
> How many hours do you spend on FB?
> 
> How many hours do you spend LHCF?
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work?
> 
> Tweeting?
> 
> Etc., Etc., Etc.,
> 
> How many hours did you spend with Jesus (his word, prayer, worship, church, his people)?
> 
> Remember what you sow you will surely reap!



Thank you for this.  God has been dealing with me about this for a while now....well, if I'm honest, a long time.  I spend too much time browsing the internet and far not enough time reading the Word, praying and witnessing to others.


----------



## LiftedUp

So I listened to a snippet of a radio programme today.  The topic was "Forgive and Forget".  I, personally, struggle with the forget part.  The facilitator made some good points:


God has already forgiven the person
Forgiving someone doesn't mean that they will not change their ways.  It is us to change how we interact with that person (if they person doesn't change) to change the impact of that person's actions on us.  That could involve changing what we do, what responsibility we give that person etc.
Forgiveness doesn't cure someone.  We forgive expecting the person to change and then get upset when he/she doesn't, when forgiveness itself, is not a cure.


----------



## Divine.

LiftedUp said:


> So I listened to a snippet of a radio programme today.  The topic was "Forgive and Forget".  I, personally, struggle with the forget part.  The facilitator made some good points:
> 
> 
> God has already forgiven the person
> Forgiving someone doesn't mean that they will not change their ways.  It is us to change how we interact with that person (if they person doesn't change) to change the impact of that person's actions on us.  That could involve changing what we do, what responsibility we give that person etc.
> Forgiveness doesn't cure someone.  We forgive expecting the person to change and then get upset when he/she doesn't, when forgiveness itself, is not a cure.



LiftedUp God is currently dealing with me on this issue. Thank you for this!  Do you know who gave the broadcast? I would love to listen to it.


----------



## LiftedUp

Divine. her message was really powerful.  I really needed to share it with someone.  I'm glad that you enjoyed it.  She's continuing tomorrow.  I tuned in around 12 and listened during my lunch hour http://www.isaac981.com/


----------



## LiftedUp

Ok ladies, so I've been going through some work related issues and have been trying to let go and let God.  

Though these are popular verses, I've been bombarded with them lately.  Today at lunch and Sunday during the sermon, so I decided to share them with you and remembrance of God's promises to us.


----------



## Renewed1

Waiting on God is tough.  The "don't lose hope" title didn't really strike home with m until now.   I'm keeping the faith, but whew its hard.


----------



## Maracujá

I thought that things were gonna be easier since it's almost the end of the year anyway, but the enemy is persistent. God is stronger though. #keepingthefaith #steadfast


----------



## LiftedUp

Random thought that has been nagging me lately.  God has blessed us so much, but why do we continue to dwell on what we do not have?  At what point do we feel contented?


----------



## JaneBond007

The Duggar girls' proposals and weddings are truly a blessing for a generation that has lost the purity of relationships.  I hope that people emulate the progression of their courtships into marriage in purity and honesty.  G-d placed them in that position for the benefit of others.


----------



## Maracujá

^^Is there a video of it online? I would love to watch it! Reminds me of a sermon I listened to a while back by Dr. Myles Munroe in which he explains what it means to 'glorify' God. It basically means showcasing God's Heavenly culture down here on earth in all that we undertake, so the real question we should always be asking ourselves is: what does Heaven look like according to Scripture? And how can I best showcase this here on earth?


----------



## JaneBond007

I don't know yet, we saw it on "On Demand" on cable.  It's long, like 2 hours lol.  But you could tell that poppa was very protective of his girls.  I know that he didn't truly want Jill to get engaged that early, esp. traveling to go see a guy she had fallen in love with online, but at least he knew the guy because they were prayer partners.  He accompanied her to Nepal where Derrick was working and before they left, he proposed to her after asking permission.  I now hear that Jessa is already married to whatever his name is...the goofy one lol.  Oh, and Jill is expecting a  baby.


----------



## Rae81

^^^the wedding show was so beautiful. The father had me crying because he was crying so much


----------



## curlcomplexity

Just ended a conversation with a friend. He has a Masters in Divinity. I left this conversation feeling discouraged and like I knew nothing about God or the Bible. I'm trying to develop a better relationship with God, but listening to him and the "jabs" the friend was taking at me make me feel...I don't necessarily know how to put it into words...a little sad though.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

curlcomplexity said:


> Just ended a conversation with a friend. He has a Masters in Divinity. I left this conversation feeling discouraged and like I knew nothing about God or the Bible. I'm trying to develop a better relationship with God, but listening to him and the "jabs" the friend was taking at me make me feel...I don't necessarily know how to put it into words...a little sad though.



curlcomplexity 

1 Corinthians 1:24, 26-31

But to those called by God to salvation, both Jews and Gentiles, Christ is the power of God and the wisdom of God. Remember, dear brothers and sisters, that few of you were wise in the world’s eyes or powerful or wealthy when God called you. Instead, God chose things the world considers foolish in order to shame those who think they are wise. And he chose things that are powerless to shame those who are powerful. God chose things despised by the world, things counted as nothing at all, and used them to bring to nothing what the world considers important. As a result, no one can ever boast in the presence of God. God has united you with Christ Jesus. For our benefit God made him to be wisdom itself. Christ made us right with God; he made us pure and holy, and he freed us from sin. Therefore, as the Scriptures say, “If you want to boast, boast only about the lord .”

Remember that Christ is the power and wisdom of God and those who have Christ within will exhibit his character,  humility. If this person was using head knowledge to make you feel less than themselves then they are lifted up in pride. Anyone can memorize the Bible but only a true believer can be the living epistle and exhibit Christ like humility.  Be encouraged and depend on the Holy Spirit to teach you. You will always know less than someone,  but the true wisdom that a saint of God possesses would be used to edify and strengthen you, not tear you down. Be encouraged ♡


----------



## curlcomplexity

MrsHaseeb said:


> curlcomplexity
> 
> 1 Corinthians 1:24, 26-31
> 
> But to those called by God to salvation, both Jews and Gentiles, Christ is the power of God and the wisdom of God. Remember, dear brothers and sisters, that few of you were wise in the world’s eyes or powerful or wealthy when God called you. Instead, God chose things the world considers foolish in order to shame those who think they are wise. And he chose things that are powerless to shame those who are powerful. God chose things despised by the world, things counted as nothing at all, and used them to bring to nothing what the world considers important. As a result, no one can ever boast in the presence of God. God has united you with Christ Jesus. For our benefit God made him to be wisdom itself. Christ made us right with God; he made us pure and holy, and he freed us from sin. Therefore, as the Scriptures say, “If you want to boast, boast only about the lord .”
> 
> Remember that Christ is the power and wisdom of God and those who have Christ within will exhibit his character,  humility. If this person was using head knowledge to make you feel less than themselves then they are lifted up in pride. Anyone can memorize the Bible but only a true believer can be the living epistle and exhibit Christ like humility.  Be encouraged and depend on the Holy Spirit to teach you. You will always know less than someone,  but the true wisdom that a saint of God possesses would be used to edify and strengthen you, not tear you down. Be encouraged ♡



MrsHaseeb

Thank you for this and your response. I'm literally in tears...I feel so bad for not being as knowledgeable as others. I feel confused sometimes and out of place...like because I don't know every single Scripture verbatim or shout in church that I'm not doing enough. I was supposed to have quiet time this evening and now I'm having a difficult time concentrating and don't know where to start.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

curlcomplexity said:


> @MrsHaseeb
> 
> Thank you for this and your response. I'm literally in tears...I feel so bad for not being as knowledgeable as others. I feel confused sometimes and out of place...like because I don't know every single Scripture verbatim or shout in church that I'm not doing enough. I was supposed to have quiet time this evening and now I'm having a difficult time concentrating and don't know where to start.


 
@curlcomplexity

Please don't let this person make you feel condemned, if you feel you are lacking you can fix that with a little more study and spending time with God in prayer...he's is not a true friend and like Mrs. H said he his full of pride and God hates pride.

Go at your own pace, take that quiet time and pour your heart out to God he cares about you, start by telling him just that, that you are having a difficult time.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

curlcomplexity said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> Thank you for this and your response. I'm literally in tears...I feel so bad for not being as knowledgeable as others. I feel confused sometimes and out of place...like because I don't know every single Scripture verbatim or shout in church that I'm not doing enough. I was supposed to have quiet time this evening and now I'm having a difficult time concentrating and don't know where to start.



Keep your focus on Jesus Christ and quiet time will be easy. Remember that studying the word is not meant for you to memorize it to quote and impress others or convince anyone of your Christianity.  Studying the word is for you to learn Him whom you have believed in, to give you discernment and to renew your mind.  Doesn't matter if you're never able to quote the Bible verbatim, just grow in grace and in your knowledge of Him and when the time comes for you to use that word to minister to someone who needs the it you'll be amazed how the Holy Spirit will use you. Quoting Scripture verbatim for the sake of proving a point is not bringing glory to God... and the Holy Spirit is not using a person who is doing that. Trust me, if the Holy Spirit is in you, you know more than you think you do. He just won't bring it to your memory to satisfy the flesh of others.


----------



## JaneBond007

curlcomplexity said:


> @MrsHaseeb
> 
> Thank you for this and your response. I'm literally in tears...I feel so bad for not being as knowledgeable as others. I feel confused sometimes and out of place...like because I don't know every single Scripture verbatim or shout in church that I'm not doing enough. I was supposed to have quiet time this evening and now I'm having a difficult time concentrating and don't know where to start.




Hi, hope you are feeling better.  But question:  Is G-d calling YOU to a divinity degree?    Maybe weigh that out because it hurts you enough to want to be on par with everyone else.  Make something positive out of the experience.  I wish you the best.


----------



## JaneBond007

I saw something absolutely shameful on television.  Joyce Meyer and her organization that reaches out to the poor, providing groceries, school supplies and even free bikes to kids.  She went to Tulsa, OK for the event and it got press.  Even the governor of the state was interviewed and she thanked her for providing for the needy.  Um, 2 things.  Dude, YOU'RE THE GOVERNOR!  Why is she doing more for the poor than you?  And the most shameful was the fact that most of the people in line - more like 80% or more - were single-parent families, female-led.  What a shame!!!  And people never listened to the religious who said that the family was the backbone of the society.  In more ways than one...a strong family keeps the poverty away.  SMH.


----------



## JaneBond007

Sorry, I have a lot of comments today, but I have a question.  Saw Chaka Khan singing a song about G-d "Secret Place" and she was at the Agape International Spiritual Center.  She sang with a gospel choir and I assumed it was theirs.  Um, is this a christian church?  Anybody attend there in LA?


----------



## LiftedUp

> Psalm 37:4King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 4 Delight thyself also in the Lord: and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.



Good morning ladies 

What do you understand by "Delight thyself also in the Lord"?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JaneBond007 said:


> Sorry, I have a lot of comments today, but I have a question. Saw Chaka Khan singing a song about G-d "Secret Place" and she was at the Agape International Spiritual Center. She sang with a gospel choir and I assumed it was theirs. Um, is this a christian church? Anybody attend there in LA?


 

http://agapelive.com/about-agape/#.VFkXnU1MsdU

if its the same one ...sounds a little new age-ie to me


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LiftedUp said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> What do you understand by "Delight thyself also in the Lord"?


 

 LiftedUp

It’s difficult to separate this verse when verse 5 and the surrounding verses  also speaks to or supports 4  

First, I think it’s important to get a better understanding of what ‘delight’, 'desires' and ‘heart’ means.

To ‘delight’ means to be happy about, take exquisite delight, to make merry over, to incline or bend towards, to take pleasure in. 

‘Desire’ – request, petition, desire, strong wish for or want

When the bible mentions a person’s ‘heart’, it is almost always speaking about the MIND of a person.  

‘Heart’ – inner part, mind, will understanding, soul, thinking, inclination, seat of appetites, passions and emotions, moral character.



I'll get to answering, I promise.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67 

I'm understanding your train of thought


----------



## Divine.

LiftedUp said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> What do you understand by "Delight thyself also in the Lord"?



In the same way we find pleasure in other worldly things, we should also find pleasure in spending time in the Lord's presence. As we grow closer to him, our desires become aligned with His. Thus, he will give us the desires of our renewed heart. Our heart on its own is wicked however the spirit of God makes it pure: _Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me._ *Psalm 51:10* 

That's how I interpret that scripture.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Woke up to yet another "loss" this morning.  I wasn't completely bothered by it...a little overwhelmed.  I shed a few tears, but overall OK. Before I could fix my mouth to say it think "Why me?" I went and read the book of Job. My problems are miniscule in comparison to what he went through!  I began to thank God for His mercy and knowing me well enough to know my limits. 

I then went for a walk and had a relevation that I wanted to share:

When I was a child, my dad used to call me "careless". Looking back, I think it's because didnt worry too much about consequences of small things because I knew there was someone greater covering me (parents... My mother mostly), but I took what he (my father) said to heart and began to worry about everything because I didn't want to seem aloof and cold: I worried about my family's well being,  me not being good enough, not having everything I wanted/ needed, etc. I became anxious and afraid, losing sleep and weight at times...always "caring too much". Since beginning nursing school and the financial and personal struggles/losses that have come along with it...I began to realize that once again, there is someone Greater watching over me and because of that. I "care....less".  I am fully aware of the situation, but I dont allow it to consume me.  If this same situation had happened to me a year or two ago, I would have been ready to toss in the towel...pointing fingers and balled up in a corner sobbing, but I'm actually OK.  Despite what mess I'm going through , I'm thankful every day. 

I then began to smile...it was a good walk


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LiftedUp said:


> Thank you @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> I'm understanding your train of thought


 
LiftedUp

The neighboring scriptures tie in with v.4, there are conditions to the promise; trust, delight, commit, rest. but I will stick to v4.

How do we delight ourselves in the Lord?

By reading the word of God and spending time in worship and prayer, Holy Spirit will then put his desires in our hearts. Eventually our mindswill be conformed to His and so will our ways, His desires will become ours… The bible says that his thoughts are not ours and our ways are not his, so there must be a renewal process of our minds…Many desires go unfulfilled because they are not the right kind of desires or Godly desires, they come from an un-regenerated place so if our minds remain un-changed then we can expect to be very disappointed when we don’t receive ‘the desires of our hearts’.

Sorry to be so lengthy but, I find that word study helps to understand scripture more.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you.  I was reading it yesterday and though I've read it many times before it's the first time I actually paid attention to each word.  Then I began to think about the frivolous things that I delight myself in and thought to myself, "do I truly delight myself in the Lord?"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@LiftedUp

That's what I like a about scripture it's a real measuring tool for self examination, sometimes the revelation can be painful.





LiftedUp said:


> Thank you. I was reading it yesterday and though I've read it many times before it's the first time I actually paid attention to each word. Then I began to think about the frivolous things that I delight myself in and thought to myself, "do I truly delight myself in the Lord?"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank God for provision even in the seemingly insignificant stuff.


----------



## futureapl

For the past two months I've been struggling with deciding what I want to do with my life career wise. Last month I left a job with a decent income because I found some of their practices to be unethical. I ended returning to my previous job, which paid significantly less. I spent about a week worrying about how my bills would be paid the following month. I finally decided to not worry. I placed my problems in God's hands and felt a sense of peace. Last week my supervisor randomly came up to me and suggested I apply for a supervisor position. Keep in mind I had been back at the job for less than a month. Two interviews later I found out I got the job. It's truly a blessing from God.


----------



## mz.rae

I feel I have so much hatred for my use to be best friend because I am hurt. I am hurt that she left and didn't try to understand my pain regardless if it was self inflicted or not, and how do you not see a change in a friend after knowing them for seven years? I am hurt that I would not have done the same thing to her. I am hurt because I try to have understanding and be there for others situations but the same never happens in return. I am hurt because I always feel like my turn for happiness is never going to come. I just want the pain and sadness to go away. Because of this I just don't care to be close to people anymore, honestly I don't care about anyone anymore, I'm not giving friendships or relationships my all anymore. It may come across as uncaring towards others but at this moment this is just how I feel. Why open up? Why be there for people? Why help others? Because at the end of the day those people do not care about you.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^MzRae, G-d cares.  I know this was your heartfelt vent.  Just want you to know that we cannot make others a crutch in life because they aren't capable of holding the load that Jesus can hold.  I sincerely encourage you to get some type of therapy for your depression and mostly, don't give up on relationships in life.  We were created to go this road in the company of others  .  It's never truly easy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

To be absent from this body is to be present with the Lord, that's a comfort that the believer has in Christ.


----------



## mz.rae

JaneBond007 said:


> ^^MzRae, G-d cares.  I know this was your heartfelt vent.  Just want you to know that we cannot make others a crutch in life because they aren't capable of holding the load that Jesus can hold.  I sincerely encourage you to get some type of therapy for your depression and mostly, don't give up on relationships in life.  We were created to go this road in the company of others  .  It's never truly easy.



Thank you so much for your words they really meant a lot to me! I am going to look for a therapist and have thought about it for some time. Thank you again!


----------



## bellatiamarie

Don't give up on God because He won't give up on you!!! Our God is so faithful.  He is never slack regarding His promises.  The devil is on his job but our God is bigger than any devil in hell! He causes us to triumph every time! Hold on to His unchanging hand!


----------



## Laela

Happy Belated Birthday to Rev. Billy Graham!







At 96 years old, Billy Graham's desire to share hope with the world is as strong as ever. 
On Nov. 7, the day Graham celebrates his birthday, the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association 
will debut Heaven, a film that includes a never-before-seen message from Billy Graham.
Graham's message was recorded last year, while the aging yet still passionate evangelist 
worked with a camera crew to capture his thoughts in a series of interviews at his home in Montreat.

"I know I'm going to heaven. I'm looking forward to it with great anticipation," said Graham, 
who explains in the film how people can share that same hope.


----------



## LiftedUp

Good morning ladies, I hope that you having a great week!


----------



## JaneBond007

Please fervently pray for the christians in Syria.  The U.S. govt. is going to attempt to bring down Pres. Assad now.  Where will christians go?  They will be butchered more than they are being murdered now. Please pray for safe passage for them.  Please offer up your sufferings for them.


----------



## bellatiamarie

I'm so tired of hearing all this reference to "the universe." "Universe" this... "Universe" that... why are people so afraid to acknowledge God? The universe is a creation... God is THE CREATOR. I'm sorry... I just overheard a conversation at Panera Bread that had me rolling my eyes so hard.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

bellatiamarie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing all this reference to "the universe." "Universe" this... "Universe" that... why are people so afraid to acknowledge God? The universe is a creation... God is THE CREATOR. I'm sorry... I just overheard a conversation at Panera Bread that had me rolling my eyes so hard.



Amen to this.


----------



## Divine.

I really feel Satan is after me. It's like I have a target on my back. If he can get into my head, he can get me distracted. Today I got into a fender bender, right before bible study! I have never been in an accident ever! My faith was definitely tested in that moment.

I almost let my frustration get the best of me, but I decided to thank God instead. My car is still running. I'm safe. The other driver is safe. After calling the insurance company, I was told I wouldn't have to come out of pocket for anything. Sometimes you have to stop complaining about everything that's going wrong and cast your cares onto God.

Idk if God is strengthening my faith so I can undertake a specific calling or if the enemy just loves messing with my emotions. Either way, I passed the test and that's what matters


----------



## LadyBugsy

I made a mistake and I am so disappointed in myself. I pray that I can accept responsibility for my actions and forgive myself.


----------



## Maracujá

I'm losing hope at this point. All problems are starting to spin out of control and despair is setting in.


----------



## Miss Kane

God never said that the weapons wouldn't be formed. But He did say that they would NOT prosper. Standing on His promises this morning.


----------



## LadyBugsy

I got into some real trouble with this about 10 years ago but I am at a different place now. 

I am having a hard week. Money troubles, school issues, too much work on my job, etc. I am praying for the strength to forgive myself of my mistakes, for clarity regarding school and for diligence regarding work.


----------



## JaneBond007

LadyBugsy said:


> I made a mistake and I am so disappointed in myself. I pray that I can accept responsibility for my actions and forgive myself.





Maracujá said:


> I'm losing hope at this point. All problems are starting to spin out of control and despair is setting in.




Dear sisters, please do not despair.  I made a bad mistake this week as well.  Plus, my heart is heavy and I feel pressed on all sides.  

_It is the Lord who goes before you. He will be with you; he will not leave you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed._ —Deuteronomy 31:8 (ESV)


This means so much to me that it is from Deuteronomy.  I should not have fear, but I do.  I am human.  I'll get over this.  You will, too. <3


----------



## Divine.

It's so good to know I'm not the only one going through right now. I messed up as well not too long ago. I am learning that the easiest way to move past despair or regret is to press into God's word. Whatever area you're struggling in, find a scripture and meditate it on daily. Sometimes you have to be reminded that God is who he says is despite what your situation may say. God never changes. 

It's not easy, but somehow, God gets me through every time.


----------



## LadyBugsy

JaneBond007 said:


> Dear sisters, please do not despair.  I made a bad mistake this week as well.  Plus, my heart is heavy and I feel pressed on all sides.
> 
> It is the Lord who goes before you. He will be with you; he will not leave you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed. —Deuteronomy 31:8 (ESV)
> 
> This means so much to me that it is from Deuteronomy.  I should not have fear, but I do.  I am human.  I'll get over this.  You will, too. <3



Thank you.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I'm still dealing with a little hurt from a previous relationship. I tried talking to my friends about the situation and although they want nothing but the best for me and they mean well...I still had that hurt and feeling of rejection/abandonment. I realized that I was going to the wrong resource for information. 

So, I went to the Bible and found this: PSALM 118

22 *The stone the builders rejected*
*has become the cornerstone;**23 the Lord has done this,*
*and it is marvelous in our eyes.*
*24 The Lord has done it this very day;*
*let us rejoice today and be glad.*

What I got from this was that what others found flawed, God found necessary and precious. In The Message, Psalm 118:22 says "The stone the masons discarded as flawed is now the capstone".

*capstone (ˈkæpˌstəʊn) or copestone*n
1. (Building) one of a set of slabs on the top of a wall, building, etc
2. (Mountaineering) mountaineering a chockstone occurring at the top of a gully or chimney
*3. a crowning achievement; peak: the capstone of his career. *

This instantly relieved me and brought me to shout! I thank God for His advice and word.

Just thought I'd share just in case anyone else was going through a similar situation


----------



## Laela

Love this.. has anyone seen this yet or the video?


MYLES MUNROE TALKS ABOUT HIS OWN FUNERAL



> *We don’t mourn as those who don’t have hope *


- Dr. Myles Munroe


----------



## Nice Lady

As it's the Holiday season, even if you have nothing, determine to give away something. You can sow your time by volunteering to help programs set up to help others. Some of us are only to get stuff, but change it by sowing your time or resources to worthy causes...


----------



## mz.rae

Looking up different therapist near me, I really hope seeing one will help. I just really need to someone to talk to about my issues.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing all this reference to "the universe." "Universe" this... "Universe" that... why are people so afraid to acknowledge God? The universe is a creation... God is THE CREATOR. I'm sorry... I just overheard a conversation at Panera Bread that had me rolling my eyes so hard.


 
They 'honor' the Universe for it has no 'conviction' nor the love for them to turn away from their sins.  

Turning away from God makes it easier for them to turn away from a heart of contrition and a spirit of brokenness, and the desire for repentance. 

However no matter what, they can never erase the 'Truth' of whom is All Mighty God who is forever and ever and for always.   

God said so plain... "I am that I am".     

Therefore,  "God Still Is"


----------



## aribell

I visited Joel Osteen's church yesterday and was really blessed by it.  I wasn't sure what to expect since he gets so much hate.


----------



## JaneBond007

mz.rae said:


> Looking up different therapist near me, I really hope seeing one will help. I just really need to someone to talk to about my issues.




You are so very brave and took a great step.  Please follow through and don't get cold feet.  It's a wonderful thing to do - to help yourself get the counseling you need to work through some issues.  We all have some things that are difficult.  Many blessings to you!!!


----------



## mz.rae

JaneBond007 said:


> You are so very brave and took a great step.  Please follow through and don't get cold feet.  It's a wonderful thing to do - to help yourself get the counseling you need to work through some issues.  We all have some things that are difficult.  Many blessings to you!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Divine.

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


 
Divine.  for you as well, Dear One, for you as well.


----------



## mz.rae

It's really interesting when how you are trying to move on from the past, the past comes and visit you. Today I decided to visit a church instead of going to mine. And during praise and worship I look out at the parking lot and this couple gets out the car, I take a look at the woman and instantly I recognized her. Back story on this woman I had started dating this guy in 08/09 and one day my friend was in this fast food restaurant where this woman worked. Well this woman was talking about how she has all these different men to do all this stuff for her and one was getting ready to come in the restaurant. Well my friend looked and it was the guy I had just started dating. They started talking and asking if their significant others knew they were always hanging with each other. 
Anyway my friend relayed the whole scene to me, and this big thing happened where my friend was going to fight her. At the end of the incident my then boyfriend stopped being friends with her. Fast forwarding to today when I saw her I felt joy, I wanted to hug her, talk to her, and just let her know I have no hard feelings left. Me and that guy broke up last year and I do feel like they were probably messing around towards the beginning of our relationship. But the past is the past and the anger that I did have I don't anymore. And it amazes me how from I have come, if this was the old me I probably would have had an attitude with her every time she looked my way during service. We didn't get to talk to each other and I'm not even sure she knew who I was as during the incident back in 08/09 we never met face to face. But it's just so interesting how the day I decided to visit this church is the same day I see her.


----------



## curlcomplexity

God is truly awesome...I'm in awe tonight

For years, I have had the strong desire to assist young women in my community with the issue of self esteem...especially young African-American women. I grew up in a broken home and up until adulthood, I had very low self esteem and suffered with depression.  As I've gotten older and wiser, I've wanted to speak with younger girls about self love, confidence, and womanhood. Kind of like a "letter to my younger self".  I would very much so like to help young ladies avoid a lot of the mistakes I've made. 

This desire has been heavy on my heart for the past couple of days.  Tonight , out of nowhere, a friend of mine from college asked if I could help at an conference she's holding. It's a nonprofit organization geared towards helping young women in specifically those areas...exactly what I wanted to help with. I jumped at the chance!  I'm so excited


----------



## mz.rae

Speaking of visiting the church I went to yesterday. I really enjoyed the service, the set up is really similar to the church I attend. The pastors of their church are friends with the pastors of the church I attend. Anyway, the service felt and reminded me of how service use to be at my church. I know I've said this before but ever since we moved in our new building last year, there has just been a disconnect. And for some reason as the months go on the disconnect gets worse, as for some reason I have always felt disconnected to some degree. We have lost quite a bit of people, including some ministry leaders who have moved on some have even started going to the church I visited . I know it's not good to chase after a feeling because I will always be running trying to catch the next one nor do I want to turn into a church hopper. But I think I am going to visit this church for a little, I just feel like I need some time away.


----------



## Laela

“Have a good day!” or “Have a good one!” We’ve all heard these words at some time from either strangers or those we know. 

What does a good day look like? Is it a day with sunshine and no rain? Calm and no wind? Level roads and no hills? Laughter and no tears? Opportunities and no adversity? Peace and no conflict? Advancement and no setbacks? Excitement and no disappointment?

What does a good day really look like?

A
*GO*O*D* Day
Has
GOD in it!

God in your heart; God in your day; God in your circumstances; God in your valleys; God in your mountain tops; God in your joys; God in your sorrows; God in your going out; God in your coming in; God in your trials; God in your triumphs; God in your need; God in your supply; God in your deserts; God in your fruitful fields!

Have a “Good Day!”

There is only One Who is good [perfectly and essentially]—God. Matthew 19:17 AMP

This is the day the Lord has made. Let’s rejoice and be glad today! Psalm 118:24 GW


----------



## Keshieshimmer

I keep thinking that black folks must be God's chosen people for all the craziness that we go through.


----------



## Laela

Enjoyed a compelling story by Ranjeni Munusam. SA has planned events for Friday, *Dec. 5th* to mark the  anniversary of Mandela's death, including a global moment of silence.  Though Mandela was arguably one of the most influential and humble humans to walk the planet, IMHO -- I so agree with her that he'd have told them to use all this celebratory money to aid the poor instead. Gone, but not forgotten. Please keep SA in prayer, that the country regains its "Mandela-ness" (sic)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

When presenting a problem in an open forum such as this one, there will always be differences of opinion; the worlds opinion and a biblical opinion..

The problem is some of 'our' opinions still reflect the worlds concepts mostly due to the fact we are still 'OF the world' (we've become sympathetic to it). The only way that our opinions can line up with what the words says, it’s when we consistently spend time in the word and in the presence of God, that is when true transformation of our minds will take place, renewing our minds to the opinions of God.

Above everything else, only what the word of God says about the matter is of any importance.


----------



## mz.rae

Excited and ready to be in the house of the Lord tomorrow!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

So the LMN movie The Red Tent I another loosely based on the bible movie it
Seems to be about Jacob, Rachel and Leah, too racy imo ...everyone cohabiting happily, Jacob cocky and rude oh well it's time to be moving on.


----------



## stephluv

I want to get away in January anyone know of any events going on... I have PTO I can use and would like to fellowship with kingdom minded people as part of my get away from home...I'm looking to go around the middle of January


----------



## JaneBond007

.....................................................................


----------



## mz.rae

For the first time in a long time I finally feel free!!! I feel as though I am getting a closer relationship with God, I'm not worrying or concerned about the things that happened in the past anymore, I'm making new friends, in a relationship with a loving and prayerful man, and all around I just feel much joy! I pray I never go to that dark place ever again!! I am so thankful for God keeping me and His many blessings that are beginning to come into my life!


----------



## Renewed1

Father, I'm taking the limits off of my faith.  I know the facts are against me; but I believe YOU will make a way/change my situations.  

In other words, I'm looking for my ram in the bush.


----------



## JaneBond007

Keshieshimmer said:


> I keep thinking that black folks must be God's chosen people for all the craziness that we go through.





Whichever conclusion you come to, be careful and don't get mixed up in some current thought going around that Black people are not doing what G-d's called them to do and are presently cursed.  Makes no sense.  None of those people can explain why G-d would curse someone who obeys Christ since G-d is no respecter of persons but rewards every individual.   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=746049

This man is Pakistani talking to Black Americans, telling them they are "dumber than others" because they are cursed, in some iffy sympathetic tone.  Like, come again?  If I were to compare Pakistan to Black Americans, um, there is no comparison and Blacks would come out front every single time.


----------



## JaneBond007

The solution to these relentless racist acts is prayer.


----------



## Laela

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season.
There is Hope in this world, and He is the reason for the season, from the manager to the cross.

_Best wishes to all_, whether you're celebrating or not.
To the sisters who are alone for the holidays.. you're really not. 
Jesus is right there with you. And you can't beat that kind of Comfort!


----------



## Nice Lady

And I tell you that you are Peter, and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of Hades will not overcome it. ~ Matthew 16:18


----------



## bellatiamarie

Merry Christmas... Happy Holidays, ladies ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Highly Favored8

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## mz.rae

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## mz.rae

I hope everyone had a good Christmas!! This was by far the best Christmas I have ever had in a long time!! And to just think last year around this time I was deeply depressed and pretty much slept most of the whole holiday. I can honestly say all the the things I thought I lost have definitely been replaced with something better!!! Thank you Jesus for bringing me through!!!


----------



## Laela

"Light will overtake the dark. Christmas proved that. And we can live in the New Year like it’s true" ~ (inCourage.me)


----------



## mz.rae

For some reason I feel like you get a better feel of a church when you visit on Bible study night or during Sunday school. I notice that Sunday morning service there tends to be a lot going on. Where as during Bible study it's more laid back and tends to be less people not to mention sometimes the format of the service is different that it allows for more interaction( ask questions, discuss topics,etc) depending  on the church.

I thought this little tidbit could help someone that is looking for a church home but aren't sure where to start,or feel thrown off by Sunday morning services.


----------

